# Squeeeeeeeee!!!!! At 11:00 AM 5/8/16



## Poodle Lover

Hey Tiny,

Congratulations. Wow, 2.7 ounces!!! That sounds so very small!!! How big was Timi?


----------



## MiniPoo

Yes. I too would like to know how big Timi was at birth. I am used to bigger dogs.

I sincerely hope this pup is TRULEE yours.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

O H JOY! A tiny puppy for tiny Timi! Hope she turns out to be yours 'Trulee' I guess this will be a wait & see again huh? I really thought you'd go for a different color though!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> Yes. I too would like to know how big Timi was at birth. I am used to bigger dogs.
> 
> I sincerely hope this pup is TRULEE yours.



I do believe that this is Truly Trulee!! I have ever felt like this before when a puppy was born - I just feel it is her!
Don't really know Timi's birthweight - they are generally between 2-4 ounces when they are born, but I don't think birth weight means that much - remember that brown puppy who was 1/3 the size of her littermates? She quickly caught up and wound up the same size.
Check out her picture next to Timi at the same age - they look like clones!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> O H JOY! A tiny puppy for tiny Timi! Hope she turns out to be yours 'Trulee' I guess this will be a wait & see again huh? I really thought you'd go for a different color though!



Don't even say it - my biggest fear is that the white girl turns out smaller and then what do I do - my heart is set on a tiny black girl!❤


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Tiny Poodles said:


> Don't even say it - my biggest fear is that the white girl turns out smaller and then what do I do - my heart is set on a tiny black girl!❤



But so far, black is smaller - white girl is 3.2 ?


----------



## Viking Queen

Just doesn't get any cuter than that, does it?

I believe she is meant for you, Tiny.

VQ


----------



## Dechi

TP, I had no idea you were looking for a third poodle ! Wow, congrats !


----------



## Kassie

Oh my goodness....so very tiny!! So very precious. When will you know if she can be yours? I am nervous and delighted for you!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodle Lover said:


> Hey Tiny,
> 
> Congratulations. Wow, 2.7 ounces!!! That sounds so very small!!! How big was Timi?



OMG, I just realized that weight is with a thick towel on the scale! I have the same one, I have to weigh it - it is not light, I bet the puppy is under 2 ounces!


----------



## zooeysmom

One of the Maltese show breeders is offering a boy puppy that was 2.2 oz at birth! It is amazing how tiny these babies can be!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Kassie said:


> Oh my goodness....so very tiny!! So very precious. When will you know if she can be yours? I am nervous and delighted for you!



I am very lucky, I have known my breeder for many years, and this would be my fourth puppy from her,so she will allow me to reserve her for as long as it it takes to have a solid reading on her size and temperament to judge if it is a good match. And actually there is another previous customer next in line but who knows that she has to wait for me to decide, and is fine with that, so either way this girl is all set!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

zooeysmom said:


> One of the Maltese show breeders is offering a boy puppy that was 2.2 oz at birth! It is amazing how tiny these babies can be!



Gosh, I so wish that I lived close enough to the breeder to go and visit her right now!
Now that I realized that the towel was also being weighed,I am pretty sure that she is actually quite a bit less than 2 ounces!! OMG, I want to get on a plane right now!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Is it me, or does she have a beautifully shaped head already? 

I am going to buy a lottery ticket. I want a little (bigger, barely) white or cream Timi.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> Is it me, or does she have a beautifully shaped head already?
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to buy a lottery ticket. I want a little (bigger, barely) white or cream Timi.



Lol, I thought it was just me! I can see the almond eyes and the chiseled muzzle already!
Here is your white girl with her cord still attached! There are a couple of people interested, but she has not been firmly claimed yet! How awesome would it be for both sisters to go to PFers!
Or, if you prefer a boy,there were two white/cream boys born a day or two ago!




























She is a feisty one - you should see her wiggling around in the videos!
* You know it takes a few weeks for the nose color to come in on a white, but I bet her's will be jet black since she is out of two blacks!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

A little clearer screenshot of her face ❤







If it is possible I do believe that she has an even more refined head than Timi at that age!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Oh! I love the fiesty! 
Yeah, that little black has a very stylized head, so very chiseled and pretty. 

I wish I could get one of those, I do love Timi so much, she's so full of life. I just can not be the person those guys deserve just yet. I hope she's still breeding when I can.


----------



## Mfmst

What wonderful pictures to see first thing in the AM! So small, so perfect...


----------



## marialydia

A big congratulations to you! What a lovely little pooch!


----------



## lily cd re

Very adorable!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> Oh! I love the fiesty!
> 
> Yeah, that little black has a very stylized head, so very chiseled and pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could get one of those, I do love Timi so much, she's so full of life. I just can not be the person those guys deserve just yet. I hope she's still breeding when I can.



I understand - timing is everything. I am just now getting to the right timing myself.


----------



## Caddy

I missed some very exciting news yesterday! I hope she's yours, so tiny and sooooo sweet. Would you consider the white if she's the smallest? I wanted another black girl too, but then my sweet Dolly came along and I'm so excited to have a silver girl now. Good luck, we have fingers and paws crossed for you.


----------



## MiniPoo

I think white poodles are beautiful but I personally would not want the job of keeping them stainfree. 

But if you did get the white puppy, she would show up in pictures well and you could groom her in the same style as Timi but still be able to tell them apart. You could also color her ears and tails and have fun that way,

Just playing devils advocate. I know you want the black puppy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

If I wanted two more poodles, I know I would enjoy a white one - yes easier to see, would look better next to Timi, fun with color, and a well bred, well trained white poodle kept in coat around here would be working practically every week as a model, which I do enjoy.
But since I only want one more, and I know with absolute certainty that I will never be satisfied until I get an itty bitty black girl, getting the white would be a huge mistake. Without a doubt, I would wind up still looking for my tiny black girl.


----------



## BorderKelpie

You've waited and wanted a tiny black girl. You've earned her. 
I'm partial to black dogs, well, animals as well. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> You've waited and wanted a tiny black girl. You've earned her.
> I'm partial to black dogs, well, animals as well.
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



Thank you! Let keep all of our fingers and paws crossed - it is going to be two months before I even have a tiny idea if she might be the right one. But I have a good feeling about it ?


----------



## AngelAviary

Wow did I miss a day on the forum or what? Ok you told me to say it: Your crazy!!! LOL what a wonderful thing to log on today and see this post!!! What a special double Mothers day for you! I do think that maybe this was ment to be?? How can it be anything else?! I think you will know way before 2 months if this one is on its way to you. I sooo hope that she is.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

AngelAviary said:


> Wow did I miss a day on the forum or what? Ok you told me to say it: Your crazy!!! LOL what a wonderful thing to log on today and see this post!!! What a special double Mothers day for you! I do think that maybe this was ment to be?? How can it be anything else?! I think you will know way before 2 months if this one is on its way to you. I sooo hope that she is.



Well you are correct, I really do feel like she is meant to be mine. But believe me, I won't make a mistake on that either. This is the first time that I have just wanted a puppy, don't really need one, so I have the luxury of time. If she should turn out to be anything but my perfect dream dog, I have no problem letting the other person who wants her have her, and going back into wait mode - no problem at all.
That being said, let me tell you about my dreams. A week or two before Timi was born, I had a dream that she was in utero, and that she had a brother and a sister in there with her, she was the smallest, there was one a little bigger than her and one even bigger. I was not sure if it was the brother or sister who was biggest, but I was sure that Timi was the smallest. Then when my breeder sent me a picture of newborn Timi, I was not that convinced that she was the one - I was sure that she would be in the next litter that was due, but that litter turned out to be two girls. I forgot all about my dream, but then after I had already decided upon Timi, around when she was ten weeks old, her breeder sent me a picture of Timi's slightly bigger brother, and much bigger sister. My jaw dropped - I had never asked, and she had never mentioned that Timi had a brother and a sister - of the same size that I had dreamed of yet!
Well about a week or two ago I had another dream - I dreamed that Tangee was born again. And she was so frustrated that her eyes were closed - she was trying so hard to open her eyes to see me, and grumbling about how she couldn't do it, and as I usually would, I was struggling to give her what she was grumbling about and help her open her eyes. I woke up really frustrated that I couldn't do it.
So that is another reason that I think that this was meant to be - I feel like when those little eyes that are sealed so tight now open, she is going to be looking for me. Now go ahead and call me crazy, I know I deserve it ?


----------



## Mfmst

Crazy excited, I'd say!


----------



## AngelAviary

Oh my gosh Tiny!!!! What an incredible dream!!! I got chills reading it! I feel even more that this little one is your girl. She is already part of your heart and i soooo hope it works out. What perfect time spacing between Timi and the new little one. It just cant get any better. Im so excited (and crazy too) for you!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

AngelAviary said:


> Oh my gosh Tiny!!!! What an incredible dream!!! I got chills reading it! I feel even more that this little one is your girl. She is already part of your heart and i soooo hope it works out. What perfect time spacing between Timi and the new little one. It just cant get any better. Im so excited (and crazy too) for you!



Aww thank you, I was a little embarrassed to talk about those dreams, and how they are effecting what I am thinking about this girl. But they were both equally vivid dreams - the kind that you wake up from feeling that they were so real that you have to tell your friends about them - such a similar feel to them, that I just can't help thinking that if the first one came true, perhaps the most recent one will as well. I didn't even know that this litter existed at the time that I had it....so we will see in a few months if dreams really do come true - twice!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

OMG, I just watched a video of a match made by our Poodle Fairy Godmother, and my puppy fever is soaring!
The puppy kisses, the tail going a million miles a minute - that could be me in 3-4 months! I want it to be me in 3-4 months!


----------



## Nicofreako

Tiny - what amazing dreams those were, and since the first one was so accurate, I think you can "listen" to this recent one! 
I have used my dreams to guide me in past situations, and I have learned to trust when I sense they are important.
This is so exciting! 
From one dreamer to another - let the story unfold.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Nicofreako said:


> Tiny - what amazing dreams those were, and since the first one was so accurate, I think you can "listen" to this recent one!
> 
> I have used my dreams to guide me in past situations, and I have learned to trust when I sense they are important.
> 
> This is so exciting!
> 
> From one dreamer to another - let the story unfold.



Thank you, it really makes me feel good to hear others say that they think there might be something to this!
It is going to be a long wait to see if this dream comes true. I can't believe it has only been two days, it feels like at least two weeks! I have to sit on my hands to not pester her breeder for updates yet!


----------



## MiniPoo

Tiny Poodles said:


> It is going to be a long wait to see if this dream comes true. I can't believe it has only been two days, it feels like at least two weeks! I have to sit on my hands to not pester her breeder for updates yet!


Let me help you a little from staying in "wait mode". If this is truly Trulee, that means you get the fun of having THREE dogs again and you get to experience shark puppy teeth, etc etc.

Instead of being on pins and needles for 2 months waiting to see how big she will grow, enjoy having your two well trained adult dogs and the quiet for a while. Because after that, the fun begins.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> Let me help you a little from staying in "wait mode". If this is truly Trulee, that means you get the fun of having THREE dogs again and you get to experience shark puppy teeth, etc etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of being on pins and needles for 2 months waiting to see how big she will grow, enjoy having your two well trained adult dogs and the quiet for a while. Because after that, the fun begins.



You know what is really nice - previously when a potential puppy came up, the thought of those issues you mentioned made me feel overwhelmed like a huge weight was about to drop on my shoulders, but this time feels totally different - I feel excited and happy and those little obstacles feel like no big thing - which is a big part of why I feel so sure that this is her.
If she is who I think she is, I am so ready for her!!


----------



## N2Mischief

So happy for you! My Isabel came to us at 2.3 oz! She was 2 days old and I bottle fed her. She topped out at 3 pounds 6 oz ish at 3 years of age. Yay for you!!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> So happy for you! My Isabel came to us at 2.3 oz! She was 2 days old and I bottle fed her. She topped out at 3 pounds 6 oz ish at 3 years of age. Yay for you!!!!!



Gee, I wish that birth weight meant something, but don't really think that it does - remember the brown girl who was like 1/4 the size of her littermates, but quickly caught up to them?
But probably what does matter is the size of the parents, and this girl's mama happens to be the smallest one that my breeder has. And the Daddy, he is about 9", and even better his history is that he produces exactly the size that he is bred to, so there is why I am feeling rather squeeeee!
And before you ask, I don't know exactly how small the mama is, I only know that my friend who was visiting Lynn was in the kennel, spotted how much smaller she was than all the rest, and told me she thought that would be the perfect baby mama for me!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

This is freakin crazy - she is three days old, and I feel like I have been waiting forever!
Let me tell you all - never get a puppy when you are at all ambivalent, being sure feels so much better!
No matter if this turns out to truly be Trulee, it is great to know that I am now truly ready for whenever Trulee does arrive!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

The girls are 4 days old!







Up from 2.7 ounces








Up from 3.2 ounces

So let's over-analyze their weight gain lol!


----------



## BorderKelpie

I think they'll go oversize. Send them to me, I like misfits. ?
Just kidding, they look scary tiny to me. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well if my weak math is correct, each gained close to two ounces, Trulee 1/10 under, and Maybee 1/10 over? So they are both having a healthy gain, and maintaining the same size spread, well 2/10 further apart lol! 
I like that Trulee is not catching up, but had a healthy gain!
Reportedly they are both showing off their docks - which is great, I couldn't tell - love the nice long docks!


----------



## Nicofreako

You said it best: "Squeeeeeee!!!" :bounce:


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Awww, I said to Richard "I think Trulee might actually be even prettier than Timi", and he looked at me with a totally straight face and asked "how is that possible?"
He got "a cookie" for that - good poodle daddy!?


----------



## TeamPoodle

So exciting Tiny!
I know all your poodles are tiny ones, but how tiny are we talking here? Do you have a specific height/weight you're hoping for?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

TeamPoodle said:


> So exciting Tiny!
> 
> I know all your poodles are tiny ones, but how tiny are we talking here? Do you have a specific height/weight you're hoping for?



Absolute maximum finished size I want is 4 pounds, but my ideal would be right around 3 pounds., and I wouldn't cry if she was 2 1/2 pound lol. 
As for height, I am not sure - 15 years ago that weight would have been 7-8", but the current generation of Dalins have more leg and less body, so that weight might be 8-9"?
My 14 year old Dalin is I guess about 2" shorter than my 2 year old, yet she weighs almost a pound and a half more!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

WOW! If she goes by the 'chart' she should be your Trulee for sure! (the toy poodle chart says project weight will be 'about' 3 lbs.!) Hope that chart is right! ('Maybee' is at a 4lb projected weight!) Looks like they are both going to be 'Tinies' LOL!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> WOW! If she goes by the 'chart' she should be your Trulee for sure! (the toy poodle chart says project weight will be 'about' 3 lbs.!) Hope that chart is right! ('Maybee' is at a 4lb projected weight!) Looks like they are both going to be 'Tinies' LOL!



Well I don't hold much stock in those growth charts, but for now I will take it - 3 pounds would make new deliriously happy!


----------



## Mfmst

Just checked in to see if there were any updates. Squeeee, indeed!


----------



## BorderKelpie

I understand your reasoning behind tinies, but, oh! Athat little would terrify me. The smallest dog here is about 6 pounds and I'm afraid for him. I'm a huge klutz. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamPoodle

Tiny Poodles said:


> Absolute maximum finished size I want is 4 pounds, but my ideal would be right around 3 pounds., and I wouldn't cry if she was 2 1/2 pound lol.
> As for height, I am not sure - 15 years ago that weight would have been 7-8", but the current generation of Dalins have more leg and less body, so that weight might be 8-9"?
> My 14 year old Dalin is I guess about 2" shorter than my 2 year old, yet she weighs almost a pound and a half more!


Oh I can just see it! All legs and a slim, refined body. If she ends up being yours, you'll have to do a 52 week thread for sure so we can see her grow up!


----------



## MiniPoo

BorderKelpie said:


> I understand your reasoning behind tinies, but, oh! Athat little would terrify me. The smallest dog here is about 6 pounds and I'm afraid for him. I'm a huge klutz.
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


BorderKelpie, I share your fear of hurting small dogs. Dakota was 5 lbs at 10 weeks and I could easily carry him in one hand, but I was so glad when he started growing. At 15.5 lbs and a little over 15 inches, he is JUST big enough for me to stop worrying so much. And I can still pick him up easily.

But we all understand why Tiny Poodles wants a tiny poodle so that she can carry her easily around the city. 

I guess we are lucky that poodles come in various sizes so that those of us who want big dogs can get standards, those of us who want small dogs can get miniatures, and those of us who want tiny dogs can get toys. 

The only way to improve poodle sizes is to get more klein poodles breeders in the US for the 15"-18" range that is hard to find here.


----------



## Nicofreako

I have to admit, I am with BorderKelpie on this one - a poodle that tiny would scare me!
But you have years of experience with tiny ones, Tiny, so you would be the BEST mom for such a tiny Trulee!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I guess it is because my first poodle Jolé was around 2 pounds (I will never know for sure because she wouldn't register on the dog scales they had then, but from a couple of sweaters that I have left that fit her, that is what I would estimate), I just got used to it.
And not only am I comfortable with the size, everything in my life is set up around the size - I do humbly agree, nobody could do it better than me ?
Oh, and my breeder mentioned today that her average size toy is usually 4 - 4 1/2 ounces at birth, so these girls both indeed did start out small! Let's just keep our fingers crossed that it stays that way!! It doesn't always, but since mama is her smallest, and papa usually produces exactly what he is bred to, the odds are in my favor!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> I understand your reasoning behind tinies, but, oh! Athat little would terrify me. The smallest dog here is about 6 pounds and I'm afraid for him. I'm a huge klutz.
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



I am a bit of a klutz myself, but I teach my girls to give me a wide berth when I am "doing things" right from the start - they all know not to get underfoot or under butt lol!


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Squeeeeee! I can't stand it. They are so adorable. Wow!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Click-N-Treat said:


> Squeeeeee! I can't stand it. They are so adorable. Wow!



You can't stand it? OMG I am going nuts here!
I thank all of PF for humoring me and allowing me to go on and on about these babies while I wait to see if this is truly Trulee!


----------



## kayla_baxter

So tiny! My last puppy was well over a pound heavier at birth! But then, he did end up being about 156lbs heavier than what you're expecting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrixieTreasure

MiniPoo said:


> BorderKelpie, I share your fear of hurting small dogs. Dakota was 5 lbs at 10 weeks and I could easily carry him in one hand, but I was so glad when he started growing. At 15.5 lbs and a little over 15 inches, he is JUST big enough for me to stop worrying so much. And I can still pick him up easily.
> 
> But we all understand why Tiny Poodles wants a tiny poodle so that she can carry her easily around the city.
> 
> I guess we are lucky that poodles come in various sizes so that those of us who want big dogs can get standards, those of us who want small dogs can get miniatures, and those of us who want tiny dogs can get toys.
> 
> The only way to improve poodle sizes is to get more klein poodles breeders in the US for the 15"-18" range that is hard to find here.



The other day, I came across a lady in town with two toy poodles in a stroller. I thought that was the coolest thing. I started a thread about it and several people shared pics with their dogs in strollers. So I do know that a stroller is one way to carry poodles around in a large city. And I bet dogs love to ride in stollers!

Everyone likes and wants what they want, but I have to agree with some others, real tiny ones would scare me too. Still though, I'm happy for her and I hope it does work out.


----------



## BorderKelpie

I think the tinies, like little Timi, are astonishing works of art. I don't feel worthy of artwork as precious as a tiny little poodle piece of perfection. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> I think the tinies, like little Timi, are astonishing works of art. I don't feel worthy of artwork as precious as a tiny little poodle piece of perfection.
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



Aww thank you for your kind words about Timi, but I completely disagree with you about your worthiness - I would recommend you to be a tiny poodle Mama in a heartbeat!


----------



## BorderKelpie

I'm dreaming, I know, but I've started my "retirement" flock, goats and sheep. My hope is to leave trauma behind, work a small farm full time and supplement my income with a job at Half Price Books. Since they're pet friendly, maybe a tiny poodle would be welcome there. I just hope people still read books by the time I can retire. 
I could open a pet friendly little book store/coffee shop, maybe. 
Dreams for sure, but pleasant ones. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> I'm dreaming, I know, but I've started my "retirement" flock, goats and sheep. My hope is to leave trauma behind, work a small farm full time and supplement my income with a job at Half Price Books. Since they're pet friendly, maybe a tiny poodle would be welcome there. I just hope people still read books by the time I can retire.
> I could open a pet friendly little book store/coffee shop, maybe.
> Dreams for sure, but pleasant ones.
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



I am all for making dreams come true!
Yes, open your own shop - a very dog friendly one - life is better when you surround yourself with like minded folks (and lots of dogs)!


----------



## glorybeecosta

TP you and I like those tiny ones, and as you mentioned mine do not walk in front of me always behind or to the right side. They are tougher than people think. I do not allow them to jump up, on laps, bed or furniture. And I tell anyone I let hold them to be very careful, do not want them to jump out of someones arms from excitement, never let children touch them. Always use the stroller when walking them any where, because I so not want strangers to picked then up and for protection from any other dogs. 

I sleep with them and never roll on them. I like them 5 pounds and under, it just works for me.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

glorybeecosta said:


> TP you and I like those tiny ones, and as you mentioned mine do not walk in front of me always behind or to the right side. They are tougher than people think. I do not allow them to jump up, on laps, bed or furniture. And I tell anyone I let hold them to be very careful, do not want them to jump out of someones arms from excitement, never let children touch them. Always use the stroller when walking them any where, because I so not want strangers to picked then up and for protection from any other dogs.
> 
> I sleep with them and never roll on them. I like them 5 pounds and under, it just works for me.



Yes, they are still very much dogs in tiny packages, and you become totally comfortable living with them. My big thing is strangers - I just don't trust strangers to be able to handle them or be around them safely - nobody else gets to hold them, and before I even open my front door for someone, the dogs either get put into the bedroom or scooped up! I am quite adept at holding up to three tiny poodles in one arm lol!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

glorybeecosta said:


> TP you and I like those tiny ones, and as you mentioned mine do not walk in front of me always behind or to the right side. They are tougher than people think. I do not allow them to jump up, on laps, bed or furniture. And I tell anyone I let hold them to be very careful, do not want them to jump out of someones arms from excitement, never let children touch them. Always use the stroller when walking them any where, because I so not want strangers to picked then up and for protection from any other dogs.
> 
> I sleep with them and never roll on them. I like them 5 pounds and under, it just works for me.




I like the idea of a stroller when out and about. Especially in places where there are a lot of people. They get to still go places, and are safe and secure from strangers and/or other dogs. The two little Poodles I saw the other day were so cute in their stroller! I had never seen that in person until then! It makes me wish that I had done that with my dogs.

One question though. How do you keep them from jumping up into laps or on the bed or the couch? How do you train them to not do that? It seems to me that that would be so hard to do.


----------



## glorybeecosta

TrixieTreasure said:


> I like the idea of a stroller when out and about. Especially in places where there are a lot of people. They get to still go places, and are safe and secure from strangers and/or other dogs. The two little Poodles I saw the other day were so cute in their stroller! I had never seen that in person until then! It makes me wish that I had done that with my dogs.
> 
> One question though. How do you keep them from jumping up into laps or on the bed or the couch? How do you train them to not do that? It seems to me that that would be so hard to do.


No it really was very easy, and I do it because of them hurting themselves. When I get them the 2 BIG words I use is down and no, even before and sit. I say AHH no - down and a really good treat. It takes about a week (I am on they constantly because thy naturally want to jump up. I have to watch guest as they will pat the sofa and say come on, and I tell them they are not allowed to jump up or down. When I leave them in a chair to get something I just say stay (when I know I can trust them. I trained all 7 of them, and as I mentioned some were 18 months and 3 years old and used to jumping. I did the same and I have a pink fly swatter I wave at the older ones.

With the stroller I do not fasten the net on the front, they stay and I do not let them put there feet up on the sides of the stroller when in it.

A cute story, was at a fun dog show, and this big 3 legged Boxer came to the stroller. I had watched the dog and new he was nice, or would not have let him get that close the the stroller. My bully 3 pound Cayenne, growls, so the Boxer puts his head in the stroller, and bang Cayenne snapped at is nose. Poor dog backed up like what is that thing, owners and I had to laugh, even though Cayenne was scolded.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

glorybeecosta said:


> No it really was very easy, and I do it because of them hurting themselves. When I get them the 2 BIG words I use is down and no, even before and sit. I say AHH no - down and a really good treat. It takes about a week (I am on they constantly because thy naturally want to jump up. I have to watch guest as they will pat the sofa and say come on, and I tell them they are not allowed to jump up or down. When I leave them in a chair to get something I just say stay (when I know I can trust them. I trained all 7 of them, and as I mentioned some were 18 months and 3 years old and used to jumping. I did the same and I have a pink fly swatter I wave at the older ones.
> 
> With the stroller I do not fasten the net on the front, they stay and I do not let them put there feet up on the sides of the stroller when in it.
> 
> A cute story, was at a fun dog show, and this big 3 legged Boxer came to the stroller. I had watched the dog and new he was nice, or would not have let him get that close the the stroller. My bully 3 pound Cayenne, growls, so the Boxer puts his head in the stroller, and bang Cayenne snapped at is nose. Poor dog backed up like what is that thing, owners and I had to laugh, even though Cayenne was scolded.



Glorybee, I see from your post that the vengeful woman who despises me has seen fit to violate her promise to refrain from posting on threads about my dogs, so I would appreciate it if you and all of my PF friends would refrain from responding to her so as not to encourage her passive aggressive behavior. If you are not aware of how vicious she has been to Timi and me, please just trust me on this because I really do not wish to start a repeat performance of her behavior, I only want her to go far, far away from me!


----------



## glorybeecosta

I do not understand but I am not asking any questions, sorry if I offend anyone


----------



## TrixieTreasure

glorybeecosta said:


> I do not understand but I am not asking any questions, sorry if I offend anyone


Glorybee, there's no need to apologize. You haven't offended anyone. 

I don't despise anyone, and I'm absolutely not vengeful or vicious to anyone or their dogs! I love Poodles with my whole heart, and I would never say or do anything to any animal or human! My promise was to not talk to or about this poster - not that I wouldn't post on threads that she had started. I have kept my promise, with the exception of stating that I was happy for her about getting a new puppy. I have not done anything wrong.


----------



## vegas

TinyPoodles -- I respect your reasons for wanting a really tiny poodle, given the realities of city life, and I am thrilled that you finally have a prospect. I am sure you will be the perfect mama for this precious little girl.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

glorybeecosta said:


> I do not understand but I am not asking any questions, sorry if I offend anyone



Thank you so much for not asking, I have that awful passive-aggressive woman blocked because she came here solely for the purpose of harassing and stalking me, but when you quote her, then she gets her jollies knowing that I can see in your quote that despite her empty promises to stay away, she is still glued to my every word, looking for new ways to harass me ?
I so wish that PF was like Facebook, where when you block someone, not only can't you see them,they cannot see you either.
But then maybe it doesn't matter because even though I have her and every person with every form of her name blocked on Facebook, she admittedly stalks me with a fake name there, so I guess there really is no getting shed of her. 
All I can ask is that my PF friends don't quote her and remind me that much like a piece of toilet paper that sticks to your shoe in a dirty restroom, she is always trailing right behind me....


----------



## TrixieTreasure

You know, I can only take so much too! Reported - for being harassing and going against PF rules.


----------



## Kassie

When Mister Hobbs passed away so suddenly Easter Sunday, I was struck numb; then the flood gates opened and I couldn't close them. Since of course, many of you know, I have found a new 4-legged member to bring into my family, Master Fenton. The moment I found him, and the application was approved, it was like a plug in the wound, stopping the oozing of something so deep within me. 

Part of my heartache was losing Mister and somehow, in the deepest part of me, I had to allow myself to take a deep and ragged breath. I loved that dog. He was 6-7 lbs and I was always worried to keep him safe. He was raised in Alberta, on a farm surrounded by coyotes and those very cold winds and winters. His feet would freeze before I even put him on the ground and he would scream in blistering pain. The times I packed him up with my daughter when she was a baby, and put him under the seat of an airplane, that felt safe. Those times I travelled with him in a carrying purse for small toys, and pushed my daughter in the stroller in the streets of Montreal, or San Diego, etc. That felt safe. On Vancouver Island, there are no coyotes, but there are birds of prey and I was always anxious to take him outside, hovering over him lest a bird scoop him up. Mister couldn't do stairs, or I wouldn't allow him, I don't know which. But, I never trusted anyone to care for him and because I kept him to myself and nobody could keep him safe like I could, I feel I made him a bit nasty. He would bite my daughter if she ever tried to hold him (they grew up together, not a good choice, I know that now). 

The decision of getting another poodle was a hard one for me. I loved cuddling something small, but I would go into panic attacks thinking of getting another tiny poodle. I feel I would literally get the vapors and pass out from just the thought of trauma, if ever I had to be responsible for something smaller than Mister. A miniature seemed ok, and then a Standard seemed great, because I was going to be losing my aging female shepherd this year. In the end I thought I would pick a miniature, but my heart bled for the loss of a little bundle in my arms.

I put my name on various lists for a miniature, but, I spoke with my Father, whom had a slightly oversized toy, and he said, that was perfect for him.

Then, the option of having Fenton came along. And he answered my prayer to commit. I had been unable to commit. Fenton will be an oversized toy, but I don't know what that will mean. I wonder if I will miss the tiny sized poodle, or whether I will rejoice in a sturdier toy.

I will leave you with a vision. It was funny. I stayed in Montreal for several weeks when my daughter was 14 months old. We stayed in a hotel and of course, we had Mister Hobbs. I would push her in a stroller, and Mister would dangle from the handlebars of the stroller, in a lovely Brighton toy dog handbag. Then, I would switch it up, and put my daughter in a harness, and I would have Mister sit in her stroller. Some folks laughed, some were mortified. But the baby, the poodle and I, we were just fine!


----------



## plumcrazy

Reminder: Please be aware that as long as any member is in good standing on the Poodle Forum (not banned), they are allowed to post on _any _thread they wish. No one member can force any other member to not comment on certain threads. Everyone is welcome on every thread. 

Keep it classy folks!

Barb


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Kassie said:


> When Mister Hobbs passed away so suddenly Easter Sunday, I was struck numb; then the flood gates opened and I couldn't close them. Since of course, many of you know, I have found a new 4-legged member to bring into my family, Master Fenton. The moment I found him, and the application was approved, it was like a plug in the wound, stopping the oozing of something so deep within me.
> 
> 
> 
> Part of my heartache was losing Mister and somehow, in the deepest part of me, I had to allow myself to take a deep and ragged breath. I loved that dog. He was 6-7 lbs and I was always worried to keep him safe. He was raised in Alberta, on a farm surrounded by coyotes and those very cold winds and winters. His feet would freeze before I even put him on the ground and he would scream in blistering pain. The times I packed him up with my daughter when she was a baby, and put him under the seat of an airplane, that felt safe. Those times I travelled with him in a carrying purse for small toys, and pushed my daughter in the stroller in the streets of Montreal, or San Diego, etc. That felt safe. On Vancouver Island, there are no coyotes, but there are birds of prey and I was always anxious to take him outside, hovering over him lest a bird scoop him up. Mister couldn't do stairs, or I wouldn't allow him, I don't know which. But, I never trusted anyone to care for him and because I kept him to myself and nobody could keep him safe like I could, I feel I made him a bit nasty. He would bite my daughter if she ever tried to hold him (they grew up together, not a good choice, I know that now).
> 
> 
> 
> The decision of getting another poodle was a hard one for me. I loved cuddling something small, but I would go into panic attacks thinking of getting another tiny poodle. I feel I would literally get the vapors and pass out from just the thought of trauma, if ever I had to be responsible for something smaller than Mister. A miniature seemed ok, and then a Standard seemed great, because I was going to be losing my aging female shepherd this year. In the end I thought I would pick a miniature, but my heart bled for the loss of a little bundle in my arms.
> 
> 
> 
> I put my name on various lists for a miniature, but, I spoke with my Father, whom had a slightly oversized toy, and he said, that was perfect for him.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, the option of having Fenton came along. And he answered my prayer to commit. I had been unable to commit. Fenton will be an oversized toy, but I don't know what that will mean. I wonder if I will miss the tiny sized poodle, or whether I will rejoice in a sturdier toy.
> 
> 
> 
> I will leave you with a vision. It was funny. I stayed in Montreal for several weeks when my daughter was 14 months old. We stayed in a hotel and of course, we had Mister Hobbs. I would push her in a stroller, and Mister would dangle from the handlebars of the stroller, in a lovely Brighton toy dog handbag. Then, I would switch it up, and put my daughter in a harness, and I would have Mister sit in her stroller. Some folks laughed, some were mortified. But the baby, the poodle and I, we were just fine!



Lol, that image did bring a smile to my face!
And I don't think you will have a single regret about Fenton - it is abundantly clear how madly in love with him you are are already, and I think that you will adore and appreciate him for exactly what he brings to the table!
My Timi isn't oversized, but she is bigger than what I planned, but nobody could have loved and enjoyed her than I do! She has opened my eyes to all kinds of fun that I never could have with an extra tiny - I am so glad that I have Timi in my life, and now I will always want one just like her too - and I bet that you will feel exactly the same way about Fenton!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

plumcrazy said:


> Reminder: Please be aware that as long as any member is in good standing on the Poodle Forum (not banned), they are allowed to post on _any _thread they wish. No one member can force any other member to not comment on certain threads. Everyone is welcome on every thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep it classy folks!
> 
> 
> 
> Barb



I understand that, but a nice person would do as they promised and stay away from a poster that they have been advised wants nothing to do with them!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

plumcrazy said:


> Reminder: Please be aware that as long as any member is in good standing on the Poodle Forum (not banned), they are allowed to post on _any _thread they wish. No one member can force any other member to not comment on certain threads. Everyone is welcome on every thread.
> 
> Keep it classy folks!
> 
> Barb



Thank you Plum.


----------



## patk

"nice" is the operative word. if you were a breeder, though, tp, you would get action. saw that happen on another thread.


----------



## TrixieTreasure

patk said:


> "nice" is the operative word. if you were a breeder, though, tp, you would get action. saw that happen on another thread.


Yes, "nice " is the operative word. " nice" is posting respectfully to each other on forums.


5 months ago, I made a promise to the moderator. I have kept that promise, and will continue to keep that promise.


----------



## patk

except for lying, of course. lol!


----------



## plumcrazy

Tiny Poodles said:


> I understand that, but a nice person would do as they promised and stay away from a poster that they have been advised wants nothing to do with them!


A nice person would also not post the nasty messages you posted earlier. There should be no need for any member to promise to walk on eggshells and avoid threads if they feel they'd like to comment - as long as the comments follow the rules. 

There may be other members on this forum who might rather not read something that another member posts - but that's just too bad... It WILL happen and if you don't like something (anything) that is posted, and as long as it does not break forum rules, just ignore it and keep scrolling. 

You can't make a member promise not to post somewhere, you can't prevent members from posting where they'd like to post, you also can't request that any member ignore or ostracize another just because YOU don't like them. It's a public forum.

Barb


----------



## patk

i didn't see that standard applied, plum, when the person you are protecting first appeared and made nasty comments about tp. and why haven't you pulled that insulting post about her dog from lily cd's thread made by someone you've banned?


----------



## TrixieTreasure

patk said:


> i didn't see that standard applied, plum, when the person you are protecting first appeared and made nasty comments about tp. and why haven't you pulled that insulting post about her dog from lily cd's thread made by someone you've banned?


Patk, I don't make nasty comments to, or about, people. That's not who I am. If someone thinks that I'm out of line, I may not agree with it, but I always apologize for it. If I make a mistake, I always stand up and own it and apologize. Please don't continue to ostracize me for a mistake that I made almost 1 year ago.


----------



## grab

Does it have to be the tiniest in the litter? As in, if the white pup ends up 3.7 lbs (for example) and the black (3.10) or something (I know they'll be much smaller when placed) is that still tiny enough?

Hope you get the pup you're hoping for 

My Newt is 4 lbs, she holds her own with the Bigs quite well  Tiny ones can be large presences, lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles

grab said:


> Does it have to be the tiniest in the litter? As in, if the white pup ends up 3.7 lbs (for example) and the black (3.10) or something (I know they'll be much smaller when placed) is that still tiny enough?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you get the pup you're hoping for
> 
> 
> 
> My Newt is 4 lbs, she holds her own with the Bigs quite well  Tiny ones can be large presences, lol



Gee, I don't know, these thoughts torture me. Though I don't think that anybody could predict their adult size with that great an accuracy. 
Blacks have always been very special to me. My first and smallest poodle, who died on the table being spayed was black, and yes I will admit it, there is a part of me who feels cheated by losing her so young, and wants a chance for a "do over" where I can take care of another tiny black girl for her full life and never allow any harm to come to her.
But in addition to having had a white, an apricot, and a silver poodle, I have also had three other blacks, the blacks have always been my heart dogs. Did/do I love and enjoy the other colors, of course, but there is a level of connection and understanding that I have had with my blacks that I cannot even begin to describe, it is completely on another level.
Would I choose a 4 pound black poodle over a 3 1/2 pound white poodle? Yes, without question. Would I choose a 4 pound black poodle over a 3 pound white poodle? It might irk me, but ultimately I would. The questions that I cannot answer is would I choose a 4 pound black poodle over a 2 1/2 pound white poodle, and would I choose a tiny white poodle if the black sizes herself out of the running? To be perfectly honest, I think I might take that 2 1/2 pound white poodle, yet still pine for my tiny black one, so I guess if that should happen then it would be my PF peeps job to try and talk me out of the tiny white one. Boy, I don't envy you that job lol!
Anyhow, tomorrow will mark their 7th day and I am hoping to get another weigh in from my breeder - it is really too early to have any idea of their final sizes, but let's keep fingers and paws crossed that although they both have had healthy gains, that the black girl remains behind the white girl, perhaps even widening the spread a little more! The last girl that I watched who was a tiny 2 ounces at birth, quickly caught up to her littermates in the first two weeks, and is winding up just about the same size as Timi, so that was probably an issue of where she sat in utero rather than her genes, so I am anxious to see what is happening in that regard...


----------



## Tiny Poodles

plumcrazy said:


> A nice person would also not post the nasty messages you posted earlier. There should be no need for any member to promise to walk on eggshells and avoid threads if they feel they'd like to comment - as long as the comments follow the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> There may be other members on this forum who might rather not read something that another member posts - but that's just too bad... It WILL happen and if you don't like something (anything) that is posted, and as long as it does not break forum rules, just ignore it and keep scrolling.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't make a member promise not to post somewhere, you can't prevent members from posting where they'd like to post, you also can't request that any member ignore or ostracize another just because YOU don't like them. It's a public forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Barb



And a good moderator is able to understand both sides of an issue and and help those involved to come to a peaceful resolution rather than taking one side and posting derogatory comments to one member and further inflaming the issue.
So I too can say anything I would like, to whomever I like as long as I follow the forum rules?
Thank you so much Barb, you have been such a big help with this matter! Your adept social skills are what keep this forum running in such an amicable way - I don't know what we would ever do without your astute leadership skills!
Thanks again for all of your help, you are a peach, not a plum ?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

TrixieTreasure said:


> I like the idea of a stroller when out and about. Especially in places where there are a lot of people. They get to still go places, and are safe and secure from strangers and/or other dogs. The two little Poodles I saw the other day were so cute in their stroller! I had never seen that in person until then! It makes me wish that I had done that with my dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> One question though. How do you keep them from jumping up into laps or on the bed or the couch? How do you train them to not do that? It seems to me that that would be so hard to do.



Oh, how nice for you that you saw two poodles in a stroller Kathy! Too bad you did not think of pushing a dog in a stroller when you had dogs ?
Perhaps you should get a poodle puppy so that you can push it around in a stroller.
I know, why don't you get my pup's white sister? I know, I will put in a good word for you with my breeder, so if you want to contact her, she will already know what a nice person and wonderful poodle mom you are!
Squeeee, wouldn't that be fun if we had sisters!!!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh, how nice for you that you saw two poodles in a stroller Kathy! Too bad you did not think of pushing a dog in a stroller when you had dogs &#55357;&#56862;
> Perhaps you should get a poodle puppy so that you can push it around in a stroller.
> I know, why don't you get my pup's white sister? I know, I will put in a good word for you with my breeder, so if you want to contact her, she will already know what a nice person and wonderful poodle mom you are!
> Squeeee, wouldn't that be fun if we had sisters!!!


Thanks. However, I have decided not to get another dog right now because of my health issues. If I ever do get another baby, I really want it to be a Phantom. There is a breeder in Southern Oregon whom I have emailed - just to get information. But this is just not the right time Maybe someday. 

I really do hope you get your black girl. I know how excited you are. If you only believe one thing from me, please believe that I really am very happy for you. I have always admired what a great Poodle mom you are.

Added note: 
And on all of my Poodles graves, that is the absolute truth.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

TrixieTreasure said:


> Thanks. However, I have decided not to get another dog right now because of my health issues. If I ever do get another baby, I really want it to be a Phantom. There is a breeder in Southern Oregon whom I have emailed - just to get information. But this is just not the right time Maybe someday.
> 
> I really do hope you get your black girl. I know how excited you are. If you only believe one thing from me, please believe that I really am very happy for you. I have always admired what a great Poodle mom you are.
> 
> Added note:
> And on all of my Poodles graves, that is the absolute truth.



I do believe that - I remember how hard you tried to help me when I wanted so badly for Timi to win that Facebook contest so that she could get all of those wonderful prizes! Believe me, I will never forget how kind and helpful you were and I will always be watching for an opportunity to be just as nice to you, you can count on that ?
What a shame about your health! I sure hope that it makes a turn for the good just as quickly as it turned for the bad right after you found me here to ask for my advice on breeders! 
Get well soon - I am sure that if you ever are able to get a puppy from the new breeder that you have chosen that just as in the past, my poodles couldn't compare to yours!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> I do believe that - I remember how hard you tried to help me when I wanted so badly for Timi to win that Facebook contest so that she could get all of those wonderful prizes! Believe me, I will never forget how kind and helpful you were and I will always be watching for an opportunity to be just as nice to you, you can count on that ?
> What a shame about your health! I sure hope that it makes a turn for the good just as quickly as it turned for the bad right after you found me here to ask for my advice on breeders!
> Get well soon - I am sure that if you ever are able to get a puppy from the new breeder that you have chosen that just as in the past, my poodles couldn't compare to yours!


I happen to believe that all dogs deserve a chance to win a contest, and that's why I did what I did. I was sincere in wanting Timi to win, but I was also hoping for the other dogs too. I don't play favortism. Sorry. And I wouldn't have said anything to anyone, except I also believe in playing fair. Which, to me anyway, it didn't look like it. I would have said something regardless, if I had thought that of anyone. 

Your Poodles have always had wonderful conformation, and that is what I will strive for if I ever get another dog. But you know what? My dogs ( except for Kaydee, who came from a Hobby Breeder) may not have come from the best breeders, but they were all beautiful in my eyes. I was always very proud of what my dogs looked like.  If I had a chance to have them back again, I would be the happiest person on this Earth, and I then wouldn't even care to go through a reputable breeder.

I think we all would give anything in this world, just to be able to have our babies back again.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

TrixieTreasure said:


> I happen to believe that all dogs deserve a chance to win a contest, and that's why I did what I did. I was sincere in wanting Timi to win, but I was also hoping for the other dogs too. I don't play favortism. Sorry. And I wouldn't have said anything to anyone, except I also believe in playing fair. Which, to me anyway, it didn't look like it. I would have said something regardless, if I had thought that of anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Poodles have always had wonderful conformation, and that is what I will strive for if I ever get another dog. But you know what? My dogs ( except for Kaydee, who came from a Hobby Breeder) may not have come from the best breeders, but they were all beautiful in my eyes. I was always very proud of what my dogs looked like. If I had a chance to have them back again, I would be the happiest person on this Earth, and I then wouldn't even care to go through a reputable breeder.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we all would give anything in this world, just to be able to have our babies back again.



Oh I sincerely meant that I so appreciate what you did for Timi in that contest, and your lesson on ethics and fair play was so nice - it is my fondest wish to be able to do the same for you someday - obviously it cannot be about your dogs because you don't have any, but I know that if I keep looking, somewhere, somehow, I will be able to repay your kindness tenfold, you can count on it my friend!
And yes, I do remember you always saying that you would happily go to the most disreputable breeder to find the dog of your dreams, so I have no doubt that you still would. If you ever do want to get another dog.


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh I sincerely meant that I so appreciate what you did for Timi in that contest, and your lesson on ethics and fair play was so nice - it is my fondest wish to be able to do the same for you someday - obviously it cannot be about your dogs because you don't have any, but I know that if I keep looking, somewhere, somehow, I will be able to repay your kindness tenfold, you can count on it my friend!
> And yes, I do remember you always saying that you would happily go to the most disreputable breeder to find the dog of your dreams, so I have no doubt that you still would. If you ever do want to get another dog.


Actually, I have learned a lot over the years about reputable breeders. And a lot of that came from you. The last Poodle I got was Kaydee, and she came from a Hobby Breeder. That was in 1999 ( picking her up in 2000). Trina was born before that, and I haven't gotten any other dogs since Trina and Kaydee. So I will definitely be looking for a good breeder if I ever get another dog. Thanks to you and many others.

I DO remember saying that if I came across another dog that had Epilepsy, or any dog with a disability, I would gladly take it, over getting one from a reputable breeder. Yes, I said that, and I absolutely meant it. And I STILL mean it. If a little dog has already been born, it deserves the best chance possible in finding an owner who will so humbly take the very best care of it. If my health ever gets better, I will look for a good breeder, but if I do happen to come across a little Poodle who needs someone to love and care for it, then you bet, I would be VERY proud to be that owner.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

TrixieTreasure said:


> Actually, I have learned a lot over the years about reputable breeders. And a lot of that came from you. The last Poodle I got was Kaydee, and she came from a Hobby Breeder. That was in 1999 ( picking her up in 2000). Trina was born before that, and I haven't gotten any other dogs since Trina and Kaydee. So I will definitely be looking for a good breeder if I ever get another dog. Thanks to you and many others.
> 
> 
> 
> I DO remember saying that if I came across another dog that had Epilepsy, or any dog with a disability, I would gladly take it, over getting one from a reputable breeder. Yes, I said that, and I absolutely meant it. And I STILL mean it. If a little dog has already been born, it deserves the best chance possible in finding an owner who will so humbly take the very best care of it. If my health ever gets better, I will look for a good breeder, but if I do happen to come across a little Poodle who needs someone to love and care for it, then you bet, I would be VERY proud to be that owner.



Oh good, I am so proud to have been able to teach you something, you have been so kind sharing your vast pool of canine knowledge over the years, I am so pleased to have been able to return the favor even in a small way!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh good, I am so proud to have been able to teach you something, you have been so kind sharing your vast pool of canine knowledge over the years, I am so pleased to have been able to return the favor even in a small way!


Well, it's great when we all can learn from one another. That's really what it's all about! Learning, sharing stories, and to be there for one another when we go through the loss of our precious ones.

So, when do we get to see more pictures of your little black girl? They're a week old already!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

OMG, OMG, OMG! The baby girls are one week old today!!








Please, please stay tiny little girl, I am so in love with you already!










And the weigh-in is exactly what I was hoping for! Both chubby little things gaining slow and steady, but the spread between them has in creased to 1/10 short of a whole ounce (which is big when you weigh as little as them) !








Still feeling pretty squeeeee!!!!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

My gosh, they are growing so fast! Adorable babies they are!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Correction, the girls are a full ounce apart in weight now, the white girl is 6.6 - even better lol!


----------



## MiniPoo

Glad to see the little black girl is staying on schedule, weight wise.

Question: Do white poodles start off cream colored as puppies? Because Trulee's sister does not look white to me. She looks cream or beige.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> Glad to see the little black girl is staying on schedule, weight wise.
> 
> Question: Do white poodles start off cream colored as puppies? Because Trulee's sister does not look white to me. She looks cream or beige.



You know I recently asked my breeder if there is such a thing as a white poodle who is born totally white with no cream/apricot and she said that there is (although I have never seen one, I always notice them to have some cream/apricot on the edges when they are pups). But now she is saying that she is not sure about this puppies color, she has to wait for more hair to grow to be sure. I know that her apricots have the unusual trait of actually darkening as they get older, so who knows, she could possibly go in that direction as well.
Notice how her nose is getting darker? So I imagine that all of her pigment is still in a developmental stage?


----------



## Viking Queen

Still quite adorable. When will they be old enough to make your big decision? I don't rmember that part from when you got Timi.

VQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Viking Queen said:


> Still quite adorable. When will they be old enough to make your big decision? I don't rmember that part from when you got Timi.
> 
> 
> 
> VQ



Sorry but the answer will be long!
The next 3 weeks or so is a time of major growth. Not much can be known about the final size, the best news I can get is that Trulee stays smaller than her sister, and hope that the spread between them gets even larger. Then for a couple of weeks growth slows or stops while they are busy growing teeth. Then by 8 weeks you may see a distinct difference in puppy size, but that is not a final answer. I have watched puppies who were very tiny at 8 weeks totally catch up to their littermates by 12 weeks, and I have seen puppies who seemed pretty big at 8 weeks, barely gain an ounce during that time period and not look so big around 12 weeks. My breeder's mama's generally finish weaning them around 11 weeks (though my late bloomer Timi nursed until almost 13 weeks), so there can also be shifts in size while they adapt to a regular diet.
Final answer - the formula of double the weight at 16 weeks, possibly plus half a pound when they fill out, and I am very very fortunate to have breeder who will allow me to wait as long as it takes!


----------



## patk

isn't it still a bit chancy even at 12-13 weeks? i assume at that point you think you know the pup is not going to end up as an oversized toy. but how small it will be when "fully grown" would still be in some doubt, right? what happened to jixie? the little brown girl that got to be a bit bigger than you wanted? i know a pfer took her, but do you know how big she is now?


----------



## Viking Queen

Thanks for the info. It's just so different for the itty bitties than it is for spoos. Quite fascinating, really.

It will be fun watching her growth process.

VQ


----------



## BorderKelpie

I'm having a hard time seeing cremsicle's head shape, but it appears fuller and less chiseled than little black hopeful girl. Although, with my eyesight trying to see (and type) on a phone, I could be mistaken. 
Shoot, if I ever win the lottery, I'm putting in an order for a 9 pound Timi of my own. Boy, she makes some pretty poodles!!❤❤❤

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> isn't it still a bit chancy even at 12-13 weeks? i assume at that point you think you know the pup is not going to end up as an oversized toy. but how small it will be when "fully grown" would still be in some doubt, right? what happened to jixie? the little brown girl that got to be a bit bigger than you wanted? i know a pfer took her, but do you know how big she is now?



Well I don't plan to make a decision at 12-13 weeks unless it is abundantly obvious that she is way too big.
If I think that there is any chance that this is truly Trulee, then I plan to wait until 16 weeks to be sure. I have great confidence in my 16 week formula, it has worked precisely right for every one of my girls. I am very grateful that I have a breeder who cares enough about making the right match to allow me to do that, and am grateful that there is an alternate mama waiting in the wings who also does not mind so that I don't have to feel guilty about holding her up.
And as a bonus, I am really over the cute baby puppy thing, as far as I am concerned the later the better - don't be surprised if once I make my mind up if it still takes me a few weeks to arrange the travel lol
And Jixie is doing just great - beautiful and not a hint of fading of her brown color. She is not fully grown yet but so far looks on track to be exactly the same size as Timi . It seems like in addition to my breeder really locking in all of the wonderful qualities that I adore to her lines, she has also locked in the perfect in size toy poodle - it will be a very rare thing to get one the size that I want from her...


----------



## patk

well i hope jixie's mom comes back and posts some photos.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Viking Queen said:


> Thanks for the info. It's just so different for the itty bitties than it is for spoos. Quite fascinating, really.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fun watching her growth process.
> 
> 
> 
> VQ



Yes I think that Spoos mature more quickly, at least for the first three or four months, it seems like you can tell a whole lot more about them at 8 weeks then you can a toy.
Which reminds me how far my jaw drops when I see breeders on Facebook advertising 3 week old toys for sale and say "charting to be 3 pounds grown". And then it doesn't surprise me in the least when conversations about size come up in one of the toy poodle groups and you see person after person say things like "yes, binky was supposed to be 4 pounds, and he is now 11 pounds"! Glad that Timi wasn't anywhere near that far off lol!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> I'm having a hard time seeing cremsicle's head shape, but it appears fuller and less chiseled than little black hopeful girl. Although, with my eyesight trying to see (and type) on a phone, I could be mistaken.
> Shoot, if I ever win the lottery, I'm putting in an order for a 9 pound Timi of my own. Boy, she makes some pretty poodles!!❤❤❤
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



Well to be fair, I do think that Timi's head shape was similar to creamsicle's at that age, and Timi didn't exactly grow into an ugly duckling lol, but I do agree with you that Trulee has an exceptionally refined head for this age - you can totally see the beautiful poodle that she will become already!
Can you try enlarging the picture of the Sire, Grand Champion Dalin Flávio? I do think that he has an exceptional headpiece, and that she is probably fixing to look just like him!
And you are in luck - my breeder does get the oversized ones sometimes - I believe that the black boy in Jixie's litter (who lives in New Jersey, and we hope to have a play date with soon) will finish around the size that you want.
But when you say that you need to win the lottery, are you speaking of the upkeep? Because for this quality of breeding, her prices really are very reasonable. But I do hear you on the upkeep, it will not be easy for me to handle three again at NYC prices, I wouldn't do it with three youngsters again...


----------



## BorderKelpie

Oh, I love a fuller head piece. Bug has a doggedly handsome, slightly more robust head than other poodles his size and I love it. 
As far as the lottery, I have stuff to fix, repair and build before I can add to my menagerie. I also want to completely fence my front yard since I live under constant stress with these free range dogs out here. I want a perfectly safe place for my animals. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie

Stupid phone, that's ruggedly handsome, sheesh. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> Oh, I love a fuller head piece. Bug has a doggedly handsome, slightly more robust head than other poodles his size and I love it.
> As far as the lottery, I have stuff to fix, repair and build before I can add to my menagerie. I also want to completely fence my front yard since I live under constant stress with these free range dogs out here. I want a perfectly safe place for my animals.
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



I figured that it was more about other expenses - it is wise of you to take one thing at a time, and when you are ready for a new dog you will be fully able to enjoy the experience!


----------



## Tiny Poodles




----------



## Poodle Lover

Hey Tiny!

Hoping that the little one stays track for you and truly will be your Trulee. How big is Timi? She looks tiny to the spoo owner.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodle Lover said:


> Hey Tiny!
> 
> Hoping that the little one stays track for you and truly will be your Trulee. How big is Timi? She looks tiny to the spoo owner.



Timi is 5 1/2 pounds - a giant in my house lol!
I am already wondering how to teach Timi to play nice with a little one - she is usually the smallest dog at the small dog park, so she is used to going full tilt crazy and not bothering anybody.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Viking Queen said:


> Thanks for the info. It's just so different for the itty bitties than it is for spoos. Quite fascinating, really.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be fun watching her growth process.
> 
> 
> 
> VQ



Any puppy news for you? I forget when you said that litter was due?


----------



## Tiny Poodles




----------



## Poodle Lover

Tiny Poodles said:


> Timi is 5 1/2 pounds - a giant in my house lol!


A giant indeed! Lol she sounds like a perfectly tiny princess to me. I don't think I will ever be brave enough to have such a tiny treasure!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Oh, I was just perusing pedigrees and found some interesting things!
Firstly this girls mama's pedigree is all black except for 2 brown great, great grandparents.
And the sire's almost as pure. One brown great grand parent, one blue and one white great great, the rest all black.
So it is very likely that this girl will be a very good black, which makes me very happy!
And I also realized that Teaka's sire, Sharbelle Louie the Lover was also Timi's great, great grandfather - making Teaka Timi's Great, great Aunt, how cool is that!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Pedigree alone says she should be a stunning dog! Neat about Timi and Teaka, too. ?

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> Pedigree alone says she should be a stunning dog! Neat about Timi and Teaka, too. ?
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



I just hope that I will be able to tell her and Timi apart - like in a picture where there is nothing for size comparison, will I know who the picture is of?!


----------



## sidewinder

"I just hope that I will be able to tell her and Timi apart"

You might have to do what I did...my 3 black Scotties who look alot alike (Mom and her 2 daughters) are color-coded. Each has a really different color collar. Meena's the queen so she has purple. Connie has turquoise. Charlie's is dark red. I have a blue one for the new spoo boy puppy!  

If not collars, then distinctive hair ribbons.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

sidewinder said:


> "I just hope that I will be able to tell her and Timi apart"
> 
> 
> 
> You might have to do what I did...my 3 black Scotties who look alot alike (Mom and her 2 daughters) are color-coded. Each has a really different color collar. Meena's the queen so she has purple. Connie has turquoise. Charlie's is dark red. I have a blue one for the new spoo boy puppy!
> 
> 
> 
> If not collars, then distinctive hair ribbons.



I have thought about that, but they don't wear collars or bows around the house.
And I already have hundreds of different color collars, leashes, and bows for Timi - it would hurt to toss aside all but two solid colors of them!
But I am envisioning matching outfits in different colors for special occasions ?


----------



## BorderKelpie

Different hairstyles, then?

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie

Of course, like a mom and her twins, it'll be easy for you, TP. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## patk

is n2mischief's dog a sharbelle dog? you may have to compare pedigrees.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> Different hairstyles, then?
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



Only while Trulee is in a puppy cut, then matching contis!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> Of course, like a mom and her twins, it'll be easy for you, TP.
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



I hope so, but a friend who has the black girl from the litter 2 weeks after Timi, and sometimes we see pictures and have to ask "is this yours or mine. That isn't my rug, it must be yours" I am sure in person I could tell them apart, but in photos sometimes I am just not sure!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> is n2mischief's dog a sharbelle dog? you may have to compare pedigrees.



Yes, I believe so. And whites and silvers are often bred, so it is quite possible that they are related!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Is it Sunday yet? Please keep fingers and paws crossed for a healthy gain, but an even bigger size spread between the two sisters!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Oh boy, I've got it bad! I am starting to get pangs of jealousy when 2nd in line Mom talks about her. And twice now I have almost called Timi Trulee ?


----------



## N2Mischief

She is your dog, I have no doubt! lol

Misha's dad is Grand Champion Sharbelle Greg Mar International Boy and her mother is Champion Sharbelle Victoria's Secret. I don't know how to look them up but it would be awesome if we are distant relatives!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> She is your dog, I have no doubt! lol
> 
> Misha's dad is Grand Champion Sharbelle Greg Mar International Boy and her mother is Champion Sharbelle Victoria's Secret. I don't know how to look them up but it would be awesome if we are distant relatives!



Gee I don't know if you should be encouraging me lol!
Have you looked for their pedigrees on here? http://poodledata.org


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Another tidbit from my breeder - there is a silver litter of three five days younger than them, and all three of those puppies are bigger than Trulee and her sister ??


----------



## BorderKelpie

Oh! Silvers! My next fantasy poodle is a silver boy (I've accidentally thought up a perfect name, so I must have one now! lol)

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## N2Mischief

I found their pedigrees so they are on there, just no time to really study them.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> Oh! Silvers! My next fantasy poodle is a silver boy (I've accidentally thought up a perfect name, so I must have one now! lol)
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



The silvers that she is producing now are incredible!


----------



## BorderKelpie

The name I picked starts with a T, does that count?
Can I put one on layaway? Lol

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> The name I picked starts with a T, does that count?
> Can I put one on layaway? Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



OMG, a T name just makes it more delicious! And believe it or not, if she likes you well enough, you might get a yes on that layaway! Lynn really cares about the right puppy going to the right home, and she doesn't mind keeping them as long as it takes for their ideal match!!


----------



## glorybeecosta

Tiny Poodles said:


> The silvers that she is producing now are incredible!
> View attachment 334209


What a doll she is


----------



## Tiny Poodles

glorybeecosta said:


> What a doll she is



That's a boy, for borderkelpie ?


----------



## glorybeecosta

Tiny Poodles said:


> That's a boy, for borderkelpie ?


Rather he


----------



## BorderKelpie

Tiny Poodles said:


> That's a boy, for borderkelpie &#55357;&#56842;


That gave me goosebumps lol

*sigh* as soon as I leave work tonight, I'm getting a lottery ticket. It's a full moon, just might work, right? 

Ok, so once I won the lottery, what do I need to do to make myself worthy of a poodle? 

I'll start by tearing down the house and building a castle (I've always wanted one, see, if I build a castle now, I'm crazy, but if I wait until I'm rich, I'll just be eccentric. Got this all figured out....)


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> That gave me goosebumps lol
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* as soon as I leave work tonight, I'm getting a lottery ticket. It's a full moon, just might work, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so once I won the lottery, what do I need to do to make myself worthy of a poodle?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll start by tearing down the house and building a castle (I've always wanted one, see, if I build a castle now, I'm crazy, but if I wait until I'm rich, I'll just be eccentric. Got this all figured out....)



Oh you know poodles don't care if you live in a castle or a shack as long as they can spend lots of time with you!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Hey, it is technically Sunday, picture and weigh-in day!! I cannot wait!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh you know poodles don't care if you live in a castle or a shack as long as they can spend lots of time with you!


You're right. My guys seem happy no matter if we're snuggled on the couch, playing in the sheep pens (that's GREAT fun!) or, my personal favorite - taking them to the drive in, 'cause, yeah, I'm weird. 

I treat myself and them to the drive in at least once a month. I'm lucky to have one not too far from the house. 

If I ever get one, I wonder if my silver boy would bark at the dinosaurs like Bug does? (I LOVE dinosaur movies) 

Wow, trying not to picture a male, silver, 9-11 pound version of Timi! What an extradinarily stunning dog that would be!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> You're right. My guys seem happy no matter if we're snuggled on the couch, playing in the sheep pens (that's GREAT fun!) or, my personal favorite - taking them to the drive in, 'cause, yeah, I'm weird.
> 
> 
> 
> I treat myself and them to the drive in at least once a month. I'm lucky to have one not too far from the house.
> 
> 
> 
> If I ever get one, I wonder if my silver boy would bark at the dinosaurs like Bug does? (I LOVE dinosaur movies)
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, trying not to picture a male, silver, 9-11 pound version of Timi! What an extradinarily stunning dog that would be!



Honestly, some of the wealthiest people that I know treat their dogs the worst - not that they don't love them, but they just don't have the time to care for them like we do - I have no doubt that if given the choice, their dogs would rather come live with me!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Tiny Poodles said:


> Honestly, some of the wealthiest people that I know treat their dogs the worst - not that they don't love them, but they just don't have the time to care for them like we do - I have no doubt that if given the choice, their dogs would rather come live with me!


So very true. I know folks with way more money than I'll ever have, but their dogs live in outdoor pens 24/7. I can understand that to a point, BUT, it's up to the owner to make an effort to make that pen life at least tolerable. Fed twice a day isn't enough. 

I may not have much, but the dogs are welcome to pretty much all of it. The bed, my food, the Jeep, my 'spare' time. lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> So very true. I know folks with way more money than I'll ever have, but their dogs live in outdoor pens 24/7. I can understand that to a point, BUT, it's up to the owner to make an effort to make that pen life at least tolerable. Fed twice a day isn't enough.
> 
> 
> 
> I may not have much, but the dogs are welcome to pretty much all of it. The bed, my food, the Jeep, my 'spare' time. lol



That's it - you don't have to be rich to give a poodle a great life, you just have to make them a priority, and they will be a very happy dog!
Just think, one day you can have one exactly like Grand Champion Dalin Dreamy in your very own home!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Oh, my!

Ok, now, imagine same said gorgeous poodle covered in muddy water (duck pond) grass clippings and whatever icky nasty stuff the sheep and goats left lying around to roll in. lol Don't forget, chasing barn rodents for the occasioanl fast food treat 
and great big poodley grins!

*sigh* I need a bigger bed.....

eta: And scary movies at the drive in!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> Oh, my!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, now, imagine same said gorgeous poodle covered in muddy water (duck pond) grass clippings and whatever icky nasty stuff the sheep and goats left lying around to roll in. lol Don't forget, chasing barn rodents for the occasioanl fast food treat
> 
> and great big poodley grins!
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* I need a bigger bed.....
> 
> 
> 
> eta: And scary movies at the drive in!!



I bet my bottom dollar that there is nothing that he would like better - but maybe with a more practical haircut so you don't have to spend 8 hours a day grooming him lol!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Tiny Poodles said:


> I bet my bottom dollar that there is nothing that he would like better - but maybe with a more practical haircut so you don't have to spend 8 hours a day grooming him lol!


I've got my guys in a version of a HCC. I say a version of because I do it myself and, well, let's just say I'm still learning. Oh, my daughter's mini is in my version of a German clip since he is the world's worst about locating anything with more than a cup of water and attempting to swim in it. Turns out, it's not that hard to keep up with the trimmed down versions of the poodle clips. Since I'm allergic to dogs, I try to bathe them regularly so I don't suffocate in my sleep. 
Not having a social life really helps me have more time for important stuff, like grooming and goofing off with my four legged family members.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> I've got my guys in a version of a HCC. I say a version of because I do it myself and, well, let's just say I'm still learning. Oh, my daughter's mini is in my version of a German clip since he is the world's worst about locating anything with more than a cup of water and attempting to swim in it. Turns out, it's not that hard to keep up with the trimmed down versions of the poodle clips. Since I'm allergic to dogs, I try to bathe them regularly so I don't suffocate in my sleep.
> 
> Not having a social life really helps me have more time for important stuff, like grooming and goofing off with my four legged family members.



Hey, I think that dog life is the best kind of social life! I was laughing at the image of your daughter's poodle swimming in anything bigger than a cup of water!
And ?I hear ya on the haircuts - I call any clip that I do a "modified" whatever - I know that I will never do any clip exactly the way that it is supposed to be lol!


----------



## BorderKelpie

I be had to do all sorts of modifications, hair styles, furniture (steps for the bed), trays under water bowls, old bed sheets by the back door for wet poodles, airlock system to keep one poodle and one terrier from helping themselves to the sheep.....
My life is totally all about them now. Wouldn't change a thing except to have mote time with them. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## glorybeecosta

I have always said when I leave this world and am reincarnated I want come back I want to come back and be owned by someone that treats their dogs, the way I threat mine and the way true dog lovers are


----------



## Poodlerunner

so happy for all of you. I know Timi is going to love her baby sister! Way to cute for me.

pr


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> I be had to do all sorts of modifications, hair styles, furniture (steps for the bed), trays under water bowls, old bed sheets by the back door for wet poodles, airlock system to keep one poodle and one terrier from helping themselves to the sheep.....
> My life is totally all about them now. Wouldn't change a thing except to have mote time with them.
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



Yes, and my life is totally built around the tiny ones! It always takes me back a little when someone says that they would be afraid of having a tiny one - I have the lifestyle so down pat, that I forget that I am doing anything unusual, it is just how we live!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Poodlerunner said:


> so happy for all of you. I know Timi is going to love her baby sister! Way to cute for me.
> 
> 
> 
> pr



So you are in the camp who is sure that this 2 week old puppy is going to turn out precisely right for us? If it wasn't for size mattering so much, I would totally agree with you, but let's not forget that being the size that I need would be somewhat a miracle...
Anyhow, today is picture and weigh-in day, let's hope that she has increased the size spread between herself and her sister, that is the best I can hope for at this age!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yes, and my life is totally built around the tiny ones! It always takes me back a little when someone says that they would be afraid of having a tiny one - I have the lifestyle so down pat, that I forget that I am doing anything unusual, it is just how we live!


Funny how we adapt. I read this right after I scooped up a 30 pound Kelpie with one arm to carry her past my boys. She's in season and snuck out her crate. Bug thinks the world needs Kelpiedoodles, I disagree. I don't think I could carry her like that down a crowded sidewalk, but I did get her down the back steps and on a very secure kennel. With an extra chain lock, just in case. 
Brats, all of them. Lol 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> Funny how we adapt. I read this right after I scooped up a 30 pound Kelpie with one arm to carry her past my boys. She's in season and snuck out her crate. Bug thinks the world needs Kelpiedoodles, I disagree. I don't think I could carry her like that down a crowded sidewalk, but I did get her down the back steps and on a very secure kennel. With an extra chain lock, just in case.
> Brats, all of them. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



Oh, am sure that I would have no problem carrying a Spoo for a minute or two, but man when you are carrying a dog, plus bag, plus keys, water, leash, wallet, etc, hanging off your shoulder by a one inch wide strap as you dodge other pedestrians and cars, up and down stairs, standing in moving buses and subways, that is a whole nother story!
In some ways I am lucky with Timi's size and confidence because when the crowds thin out, she can give me a break - she has even handled the steep metal subway stairs without issue - she would always rather walk than be carried. But unfortunately that does not happen often around here! If we did not live in such a crowded city, I would gladly have two just like her!


----------



## Mfmst

It's Sunday! Any weigh in numbers? I admire how you are trying so hard not to call this one truly Trulee.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> It's Sunday! Any weigh in numbers? I admire how you are trying so hard not to call this one truly Trulee.



Still waiting aggghh!
And I don't know how good I am being - I am indeed calling her Trulee, just not truly Trulee yet lol!
I just have to keep reminding myself - I have two dogs, I don't really even want three dogs, I have the luxury of time - I actually think that I would quite enjoy having just Timi for a year or two if it came down to that (not that there is any indication that it will come down to that, because Teaka is still absolutely refusing to act or feel like her chronological age), so I don't have to compromise, I could wait years more for truly Trulee to come along.
But that being said, my heart does go pitter-pat with every new photo, and although this isn't the first puppy that 
I have "put a hold on", she is the first one that I have felt this kind of connection to, so I don't know, maybe after a few months of this I will feel so connected to her that I couldn't bear the thought of her not being mine, and I just won't care about size? I feel pretty confident that the temperament will be there - I think that my breeder has locked that in as strongly as she has locked in the conformation, so size is really the only major hurdle.
Or maybe she will get bigger, and all of those feelings will evaporate? What I do know is that I really appreciate my PF peeps for being such a good sounding board, and helping me to see my feelings clearly as they evolve!
But I tell you, even though I greatly appreciate that there is a second in line mama waiting for her so that I won't be holding her up if I decide not to take her, between us, whenever 2nd Mama talks about how excited she is to see new pictures etc., I am getting crazy pangs of jealously - why is she talking about MY CHILD as though she was hers lol! I am glad that she is someone that I only "speak to" on the Internet - I don't think that I could control the expression on my face when she says those things if it were in person!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

OMG, I am so happy, I am crying - she is still trying hard to become Trulee!
And please don't look at those poodle weight charts that you find online - from what I have seen they gain at least 2/3 of their 12 week weight in the first five weeks! The important thing to me is that they have widened the gap even further, and that their breeder thinks that they are both much smaller than usual!
Here they are at 16 days old - eyes open!














And sister







And I don't think it is just baby fat, I think I see a structural difference between them?!




























Isn't she gorgeous!!!!





























By the way, these were sent to me privately - how long should I make pesky second in line mom wait lol ?


----------



## TeamPoodle

What does the widened gap between the two sisters tell you about their final predicted weights? Is it because as siblings you would expect them to grow at the same rate?

Also, you've talked about temperament being important to you. Can I ask what you're looking for there?


----------



## grab

Tiny Poodles said:


> By the way, these were sent to me privately - how long should I make pesky second in line mom wait lol ?


I'd probably share them right away. I am presuming, since she's ok waiting for second pick, that the other prospective owner is ok with whatever size the puppy ends up as. Thus I don't think it's necessarily fair to make her wait for photos just because she's happy to just have a pet. I'm sure she'll also enjoy seeing little puppy eyes


----------



## Tiny Poodles

TeamPoodle said:


> What does the widened gap between the two sisters tell you about their final predicted weights? Is it because as siblings you would expect them to grow at the same rate?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you've talked about temperament being important to you. Can I ask what you're looking for there?



I really cannot know much about their predicted adult size yet because this is a period of major weight gain for them (it doesn't go evenly little by little as those silly charts say).
And what the widening gap and the structural differences tell me is that her genes are indeed telling her to be smaller than her sister. The last puppy that I watched that was very undersized at birth quickly caught up to her littermates in the first two weeks and is shaping up to be an average size, so her birth smallness was clearly just a function of her position in the womb, not her nature. But I think that we can safely say that this new puppy is genetically smaller - if that means that her sister will be 6 pounds, and she will be 5 or if her sister will be 4 pounds, and she will be 3, it is still too early to say, but it is the most that I can hope for at this point! There are two smaller than average girls, and the one that I am interested in is absolutely the smaller of the two!
And as far as temperament, the two must haves is a belly-up, loving, human trusting and connected dog, and one that is quiet, confident, and very non-reactive to the constant noise, hustle and bustle of the city. My eldest girl Teaka is highly reactive, and I had to move to get an apartment far enough from street and hallway noises to keep her from constantly barking inside. And still it is torture to take her anywhere - from the moment that we step out the door, until the moment we return, she continuously machine gun barks. Literally she will go continuously for hours! So she taught me, I need the opposite of that!
Oh, and for what it is worth at this age, her breeder says that so far Trulee is happily belly-up ?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Doesn't anybody want to obsessively over-analyze Trullee's latest pictures and weigh-in with me? ?


----------



## patk

lol! she's very cute, tp. so small. i hope she turns out to be the right little girl for you.


----------



## BorderKelpie

How do you carry both? In bags, or does your hubby carry one and you the other?
(Fwiw, I think the photos of your hubby holding Timi are adorable!)

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> How do you carry both? In bags, or does your hubby carry one and you the other?
> (Fwiw, I think the photos of your hubby holding Timi are adorable!)
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



Richard keeps his car in Queens, so usually if we are going somewhere by car, I need to carry them to the subway in a bag and meet him. And once there Timi is fine to walk. And in the city, I usually go by myself - they have to be in a bag for cabs, subway and bus. Timi likes to walk, but I don't let her cross the street with all of the bikes breaking the traffic rules and all of the cars making turns through where you are walking, and at least half the time it is just too crowded on the sidewalks, so basically she is up and down like a yo-yo. Not sure how I would do that with two. And them commanding a wider space would make for even less places where they are able to walk...
I can use the stroller to the closest dog park or Central Park, and Timi walks pretty well along side the stroller when it isn't too crowded.
You know I am babysitting for a 2 plus something pounder for a friend this week, and although they are having a fantastic time, I feel like she is too small for Timi - I can't take my eyes off them for a minute and constantly have to give directions. I think another poodle would have to be at least 4 pounds for me to be able to relax at all, but then my bag would be getting pretty heavy...I just don't know...


----------



## Mfmst

I remain hopeful that the little black girl is truly Trulee. The wee white girl is larger, but honestly they both look SO small on my little screen. If she is the one, I want her to have the same moxy as Timi. She owns NYC


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> I remain hopeful that the little black girl is truly Trulee. The wee white girl is larger, but honestly they both look SO small on my little screen. If she is the one, I want her to have the same moxy as Timi. She owns NYC



Thank you! It is really too soon to tell if they will be any smaller than Timi, but she is doing the best that I could hope for at this point, staying smaller than her sister! And get ready for it - despite the fact that intellectually I know that she is in the middle of the most rapid weight gain of her life, I am still likely to be disappointed in how big she will seem at the next couple of weigh-ins, I know that I just won't be able to help it lol!
But as for her personality/ temperament, I feel that odds are strongly in our favor - I believe that at this point her breeder has pretty much locked that in as strongly as she has health and beauty. Of course Mother Nature can always throw in a curve ball on anything, I feel that Lynn has locked those traits in as strongly as a breeder ever possibly could! It feels like just about everyone who gets a pet from her gets to have what is really an exceptional show quality dog in their very own home! Squeeee!


----------



## TeamPoodle

Tiny Poodles said:


> I really cannot know much about their predicted adult size yet because this is a period of major weight gain for them (it doesn't go evenly little by little as those silly charts say).
> And what the widening gap and the structural differences tell me is that her genes are indeed telling her to be smaller than her sister. The last puppy that I watched that was very undersized at birth quickly caught up to her littermates in the first two weeks and is shaping up to be an average size, so her birth smallness was clearly just a function of her position in the womb, not her nature. But I think that we can safely say that this new puppy is genetically smaller - if that means that her sister will be 6 pounds, and she will be 5 or if her sister will be 4 pounds, and she will be 3, it is still too early to say, but it is the most that I can hope for at this point! There are two smaller than average girls, and the one that I am interested in is absolutely the smaller of the two!
> And as far as temperament, the two must haves is a belly-up, loving, human trusting and connected dog, and one that is quiet, confident, and very non-reactive to the constant noise, hustle and bustle of the city. My eldest girl Teaka is highly reactive, and I had to move to get an apartment far enough from street and hallway noises to keep her from constantly barking inside. And still it is torture to take her anywhere - from the moment that we step out the door, until the moment we return, she continuously machine gun barks. Literally she will go continuously for hours! So she taught me, I need the opposite of that!
> Oh, and for what it is worth at this age, her breeder says that so far Trulee is happily belly-up ?


That makes sense. Oh, so exciting! The little black girl is so beautiful. One one picture her legs just seem so long! It will be fun to see her grow week by week!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

TeamPoodle said:


> That makes sense. Oh, so exciting! The little black girl is so beautiful. One one picture her legs just seem so long! It will be fun to see her grow week by week!



Yes, the current generation of Dalin's do have very long legs - and I think that they are beautiful, but my breeder has already warned me that I can expect my new puppy to be at least an inch taller than a dog of the weight that I want would have been 15 years ago. I can see it with my 14 year old Dalin Teaka, and my 2 year old Dalin Timi. Teaka is much shorter than Timi, and her body is much wider. And even though Timi towers over Teaka, Teaka weighs over a pound more than her. When folks will try to guess Timi's weight, between her coat and her height, they usually guess 4-5 pounds more than she actually weighs!
So my "extra tiny" next girl, probably won't appear all that small to the rest of the world!


----------



## AngelAviary

Oh how very exciting! I didn't get a chance to log on as soon as you posted the pictures but now EEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! I think she is the ONE!!!! How very special to get to watch her grow and develop into the perfect girl you have been waiting for! The time (for us at least) is seeming to go by quickly, eyes already open? weren't they just born? I know the wait is wwwaaaayyyyy longer for you!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

AngelAviary said:


> Oh how very exciting! I didn't get a chance to log on as soon as you posted the pictures but now EEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! I think she is the ONE!!!! How very special to get to watch her grow and develop into the perfect girl you have been waiting for! The time (for us at least) is seeming to go by quickly, eyes already open? weren't they just born? I know the wait is wwwaaaayyyyy longer for you!



You think so? I sure hope that you are right - I am so in love with her already! Only a little more than 13 weeks to go before I have to decide - yikes!


----------



## Kassie

I feel your pain! I think I aged while waiting for Fenton to come home; always worried not all would work out just right. Then, I built everything to a crescendo inside of me, that I could hardly hold back the tears while waiting for his crate to arrive to my arms at the airport.....

He was so worth it...and so shall your little girl. Praying for you that she "is the one!"


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Kassie said:


> I feel your pain! I think I aged while waiting for Fenton to come home; always worried not all would work out just right. Then, I built everything to a crescendo inside of me, that I could hardly hold back the tears while waiting for his crate to arrive to my arms at the airport.....
> 
> 
> 
> He was so worth it...and so shall your little girl. Praying for you that she "is the one!"



So happy to hear your happy ending! I have had many of them before myself, so I know how it goes, but it still does not stop me from fretting one bit! 13 weeks, 5 more days of fretting lol!
Hey, just realized that Timi was 13 weeks, 5 days old when she came home to me - that number must be a sign lol!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Dang, and it's happening - there was a born ice white girl who arrived last week that is so small she is scared she won't make it - not because she is premature, but because she is that small. 
Please let her get bigger, I don't want to have to make that choice! if she is a 2 1/2 pounder, you know I am going to want her, but I also know without a doubt that I am still going to want my tiny black girl - and no way do I want 3, possibly four poodles for the next five years if Teaka lives as long as her daddy..
Time will tell, but at this point my best guess is that the smallest Trulee will be is 3 1/2 - 4 pounds, my absolute max....


----------



## MiniPoo

But if you have four poodles, you will always have a dog to keep Teaka company and she won't have bad anxiety attacks from being left alone. Some people say 4 dogs are easier to take care of than 3.


----------



## N2Mischief

Should we all start making name suggestions for the ice white girl??? LOL, MPS, you got it bad!


----------



## grab

Good thoughts that she grows "big". Mostly for health's sake.


----------



## Indiana

Get them both! They're so small, no one will even notice


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> But if you have four poodles, you will always have a dog to keep Teaka company and she won't have bad anxiety attacks from being left alone. Some people say 4 dogs are easier to take care of than 3.



I don't think it is easier to groom four poodles,or to pay four vet bills,or four Petplan bills.
The only thing that wouldn't change significantly would be the vet bills! 
Don't forget how expensive things are around here, one 5 week puppy class would be $350!


----------



## MiniPoo

Tiny Poodles said:


> I don't think it is easier to groom four poodles,or to pay four vet bills,or four Petplan bills.
> The only thing that wouldn't change significantly would be the vet bills!
> Don't forget how expensive things are around here, one 5 week puppy class would be $350!


I wasn't really talking about financially. I was referring more to just having them around the house and managing their interaction. Four dogs seem to get along better than 3.

I groom a 50-lb PWD, a 40-lb PWD and a 15-lb poodle. I think you could groom 4 tiny poodles. Your point about vet costs, pet insurance, and dog training classes are good reasons not to have 4 poodles. Too bad you can't get a discount for enrolling multiple dogs in a class.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> I wasn't really talking about financially. I was referring more to just having them around the house and managing their interaction. Four dogs seem to get along better than 3.
> 
> I groom a 50-lb PWD, a 40-lb PWD and a 15-lb poodle. I think you could groom 4 tiny poodles. Your point about vet costs, pet insurance, and dog training classes are good reasons not to have 4 poodles. Too bad you can't get a discount for enrolling multiple dogs in a class.



I of course meant that the only thing that would not change significantly is the food bills, not the vet bills.
Honestly, I would rather have just one dog longterm than 3-4 . The biggest part of me would rather just have one dog, the only reasons that I would have two is because the dogs enjoy having a friend of the same species, and because I am scared to risk being left with none for even a week. The worst decisions that I ever made on puppies have been when I had none and was desperate for one. I enjoy having the luxury of not "needing" a puppy and being able to await my ideal match! Which is the only reason that I am entertaining the idea of having 3 again short-term. If I had my druthers and could just get my perfect puppy whenever I wanted, I would love to have Timi by herself for 2-3 years. Saddling myself with 3-4 dogs is really the last thing on earth that I want!
So the choices I might face are choose a 3 1/2 - 4 pound black girl over a 2 1/2 pound ice white, my dream size that would make taking both of them places in one bag a breeze.
Or maybe the black girl is too big, and choose a 2 1/2 pound ice white girl, and forever be craving my black girl. Maybe even have to walk away from my tiny black girl if she came along at a later date!
Or turn them both down, and keep waiting for the dream!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> But if you have four poodles, you will always have a dog to keep Teaka company and she won't have bad anxiety attacks from being left alone. Some people say 4 dogs are easier to take care of than 3.



Three would work - one to babysit Teaka, and one to come with. I enjoy taking out one dog - that is actually my favorite time with my dogs.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> I wasn't really talking about financially. I was referring more to just having them around the house and managing their interaction. Four dogs seem to get along better than 3.
> 
> I groom a 50-lb PWD, a 40-lb PWD and a 15-lb poodle. I think you could groom 4 tiny poodles. Your point about vet costs, pet insurance, and dog training classes are good reasons not to have 4 poodles. Too bad you can't get a discount for enrolling multiple dogs in a class.



And because there is such a huge age difference between Teaka and them, I don't think it would be 2:2, it would be 1:3 or 1:2 - how many do you think Teaka can supervise lol?
Oh, and I HATE grooming! When I had three, that was backbreaking territory for me. Two is just at my upper limit!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well I woke up this morning and remembered that I have two poodles - I don't have to take either of these pups if they are not my dream dog! So I can just wait and see how they turn out - unless one makes my heart beat faster and my toes tingle, I can happily go right back into wait mode!


----------



## MiniPoo

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well I woke up this morning and remembered that I have two poodles - I don't have to take either of these pups if they are not my dream dog! So I can just wait and see how they turn out - unless one makes my heart beat faster and my toes tingle, I can happily go right back into wait mode!


Well, you wondered how you could stand the months of waiting to see if this puppy was small enough to be Trulee. And the contemplation of having 4 dogs has scared you straight... into being happy to have two dogs. 

I think this moment of contentment will last till the next weigh in and pictures.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> Well, you wondered how you could stand the months of waiting to see if this puppy was small enough to be Trulee. And the contemplation of having 4 dogs has scared you straight... into being happy to have two dogs.
> 
> I think this moment of contentment will last till the next weigh in and pictures.



Exactly, having three dogs again even for a few years would be a huge stretch for me - the only reason I should do that is if it is for a puppy that makes me so happy that the extra work and expense doesn't seem like a big deal!
Four dogs, that just seems like hell to me lol - I know my limit!


----------



## Kassie

Tiny Poodles said:


> And because there is such a huge age difference between Teaka and them, I don't think it would be 2:2, it would be 1:3 or 1:2 - how many do you think Teaka can supervise lol?
> Oh, and I HATE grooming! When I had three, that was backbreaking territory for me. Two is just at my upper limit!


Ive been there, where the dogs, just grew into a pack. When I divorced my husband and moved to Vancouver Island, alone with a 4 year old daughter, I took my female shepherd (trained in protection) and my toy poodle. I took my beloved Australlian shepherd, female. My husband kept the brother to my Aussie. I soon realized that my shepherd hated the australian shephered and her intent was to kill her. So, I had to send my beloved female aussie back to my ex-husband, who lived in Alberta. On that farm, in the wild, we were sitting ducks. Bear and cougars everwhere. My ex-husband had purchased a german shepherd a year earlier whom was finishing his training in Germany. My ex-husband said I needed that dog, so when the dog had completed his training and his showing at the World Championships in Germany, my ex delivered him to me. Now I had 2 shepherds and a toy. That was great relief. The toy stayed in the house and I had the sheherds for company. a year or two later, my daughter got herself a papillon. My daughter was 5. That kept her so happy. Things were still fine. Then, a few years later, my the circumstances of my ex-husband had changed, and I got the 2 australlian shepherds. Both were senior dogs now. That was trouble. A deaf stumbling male and a goofy female whom my female shepherd still wanted to kill. Now, my perfect balance was over. it became a nightmare. Within 6 months, the female aussie suffered a stroke, and it was a blessing. Balance started to descend. Several months later, dear old Olie, male aussie passed. Now balance was resumed.

It was about timing too. I had a child, 12 horses, all these dogs and a aging house cat (maine ****) (whom the shepherds would kill if they could). The shepherds worked hard and we were all safe and happy. The toy poodle was always safe in th house and only came outside under extreme protection (birds of prey etc). Then, the shepherds decided when they were 8 and 9, that they wanted to be retired. So, they started coming indoors more and more. I had a break in at the stables, and saddles were stolen. The police officer said I need another dog.

Hence, how I got the rejected RCMP bred working line german shepherd, 9 month old Wile-E. He was a terrible handful. But, over time, we fell in love with him. The farm was sold, and he had lived with us for 1.5 by then, so of course, we had to bring him. He matured and constantly fought my magestic male shepherd for dominance. The fighting became so vicious....it was difficult to live this way. Last summer, such a terrible fight this young male put on the old male shepherd. life was soo out of balance. I began wishing the Lord would take some of my animals..it was becoming extremely complicated and unnerving. The Lord listened, and my majestic male passed in September. I didn't want the creator to take HIM! I hadn't meant it, I just would regain balance with the animals. I felt overwhelmed. The Creator wasn't done. In April, he took my Mister Hobbs, who was only 12, then he took my aging cat several weeks back, and soon, my old female shepherd will go too. She is 12 and so tired.

That leaves me with the very intense male shepherd, the reject that I should not have taken. He must wear a muzzle now when out and he is a dangerous dog, but we love him. and he will keep us safe when out as we live in the reservation area with bears and cougars.

We still have the uncomplicated Papillon, 7 years old.

I told myself, no more animals. But my heart wouldn't listen. When my Mister Hobbs passed, my toy poodle, I was furious. What had HE had anything to do with anything? He had always been awesome. This was NOT in the cards, and I proceeded to find something I couldn't even define. I found him, and I have had him for one week now. And I watch my old girl shepherd deteriate and I worry, what will happen to me when she goes? She has been my protector, my guardian my greatest companian. And I tell myself, just wait.....Raise Fenton. Fenton is a bridge of what was and what is to come. Raise him....just wait.

I tell myself "Trust...you will know what to do....you will feel it in your very soul".

So I share with you, another dog will bring many changes, another is one tiny to raise safely, not easy to do.... Another to groom. Another to pay attention to. That "another" is worth it when it is all that you have dreamt for it to be.

That nagging behind your thoughts, "its too big..did I make a mistake. Its not black....did I make a mistake.....next time".

Next time: is one more dog.................

What I would say, if we were sitting across from each other and if you asked advise of me, "Listen to your own thoughts; deep behind your mind.........that whisper will speak. If you listen......you will hear it".


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Kassie said:


> Ive been there, where the dogs, just grew into a pack. When I divorced my husband and moved to Vancouver Island, alone with a 4 year old daughter, I took my female shepherd (trained in protection) and my toy poodle. I took my beloved Australlian shepherd, female. My husband kept the brother to my Aussie. I soon realized that my shepherd hated the australian shephered and her intent was to kill her. So, I had to send my beloved female aussie back to my ex-husband, who lived in Alberta. On that farm, in the wild, we were sitting ducks. Bear and cougars everwhere. My ex-husband had purchased a german shepherd a year earlier whom was finishing his training in Germany. My ex-husband said I needed that dog, so when the dog had completed his training and his showing at the World Championships in Germany, my ex delivered him to me. Now I had 2 shepherds and a toy. That was great relief. The toy stayed in the house and I had the sheherds for company. a year or two later, my daughter got herself a papillon. My daughter was 5. That kept her so happy. Things were still fine. Then, a few years later, my the circumstances of my ex-husband had changed, and I got the 2 australlian shepherds. Both were senior dogs now. That was trouble. A deaf stumbling male and a goofy female whom my female shepherd still wanted to kill. Now, my perfect balance was over. it became a nightmare. Within 6 months, the female aussie suffered a stroke, and it was a blessing. Balance started to descend. Several months later, dear old Olie, male aussie passed. Now balance was resumed.
> 
> 
> 
> It was about timing too. I had a child, 12 horses, all these dogs and a aging house cat (maine ****) (whom the shepherds would kill if they could). The shepherds worked hard and we were all safe and happy. The toy poodle was always safe in th house and only came outside under extreme protection (birds of prey etc). Then, the shepherds decided when they were 8 and 9, that they wanted to be retired. So, they started coming indoors more and more. I had a break in at the stables, and saddles were stolen. The police officer said I need another dog.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence, how I got the rejected RCMP bred working line german shepherd, 9 month old Wile-E. He was a terrible handful. But, over time, we fell in love with him. The farm was sold, and he had lived with us for 1.5 by then, so of course, we had to bring him. He matured and constantly fought my magestic male shepherd for dominance. The fighting became so vicious....it was difficult to live this way. Last summer, such a terrible fight this young male put on the old male shepherd. life was soo out of balance. I began wishing the Lord would take some of my animals..it was becoming extremely complicated and unnerving. The Lord listened, and my majestic male passed in September. I didn't want the creator to take HIM! I hadn't meant it, I just would regain balance with the animals. I felt overwhelmed. The Creator wasn't done. In April, he took my Mister Hobbs, who was only 12, then he took my aging cat several weeks back, and soon, my old female shepherd will go too. She is 12 and so tired.
> 
> 
> 
> That leaves me with the very intense male shepherd, the reject that I should not have taken. He must wear a muzzle now when out and he is a dangerous dog, but we love him. and he will keep us safe when out as we live in the reservation area with bears and cougars.
> 
> 
> 
> We still have the uncomplicated Papillon, 7 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> I told myself, no more animals. But my heart wouldn't listen. When my Mister Hobbs passed, my toy poodle, I was furious. What had HE had anything to do with anything? He had always been awesome. This was NOT in the cards, and I proceeded to find something I couldn't even define. I found him, and I have had him for one week now. And I watch my old girl shepherd deteriate and I worry, what will happen to me when she goes? She has been my protector, my guardian my greatest companian. And I tell myself, just wait.....Raise Fenton. Fenton is a bridge of what was and what is to come. Raise him....just wait.
> 
> 
> 
> I tell myself "Trust...you will know what to do....you will feel it in your very soul".
> 
> 
> 
> So I share with you, another dog will bring many changes, another is one tiny to raise safely, not easy to do.... Another to groom. Another to pay attention to. That "another" is worth it when it is all that you have dreamt for it to be.
> 
> 
> 
> That nagging behind your thoughts, "its too big..did I make a mistake. Its not black....did I make a mistake.....next time".
> 
> 
> 
> Next time: is one more dog.................
> 
> 
> 
> What I would say, if we were sitting across from each other and if you asked advise of me, "Listen to your own thoughts; deep behind your mind.........that whisper will speak. If you listen......you will hear it".



Thank you for your very thoughtful and insightful post.
The one thing I feel sure of is that there cannot be a "next time, one more dog", so unless I feel sure that one of these puppies will give me everything that I want, then I should pass on them!
And hopefully if that should come to pass, my PF peeps will remind me that I said this!!


----------



## patk

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thank you for your very thoughtful and insightful post.
> The one thing I feel sure of is that there cannot be a "next time, one more dog", so unless I feel sure that one of these puppies will give me everything that I want, then I should pass on them!
> And hopefully if that should come to pass, my PF peeps will remind me that I said this!!


having a neon sign made. :aetsch:


----------



## Mfmst

I agree you have the luxury of remaining true to the Truelee specifications. Teaka looks pretty darn adorable and young. Autocorrect tried to put that as "mad young". That must mean something

Can't stop thinking about Kassie's story and advice. My take is that Truelee has to stick the landing.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

3 weeks and 1 day old ❤
So far doing everything that I wanted - weight gain is slowing (although still in a period of rapid gain) and now almost 2 1/2 ounces behind her sister!





















Still feeling squeeee!!


----------



## BorderKelpie

She's so cute! Her sister is lovely, too. What a couple of gorgeous pups. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## BorderKelpie

How do I locate pictures of her silvers? Not that I could have any right now, but dreams are nice and, you know, someday....

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I bet (know) you must be hyperventilating...........don't know how you can stand the anticipation every week LOL! Both are sooo cute, the cream one looks like it going to have a very dense thick coat already! 
My Mom used to sing this to us kids and then to the G-Kids
:musical-note: "I love you Truly, Truly I do" :musical-note:
The real lyrics to this song (published in 1901) 

 I love you truly, truely dear
Life with its sorrow, life with its tear
Fades into dreams when I feel you are near
For I love you truly, truly dear.

Ah! Love, 'tis something to feel your kind hand
Ah! Yes, 'tis something by your side to stand;
Gone is the sorrow, gone doubt and fear,
For you love me truly, truly dear

I think if you change the spelling of 'truly' in it.........it fits!!!:love2:


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> I bet (know) you must be hyperventilating...........don't know how you can stand the anticipation every week LOL! Both are sooo cute, the cream one looks like it going to have a very dense thick coat already!
> 
> My Mom used to sing this to us kids and then to the G-Kids
> 
> :musical-note: "I love you Truly, Truly I do" :musical-note:
> 
> The real lyrics to this song (published in 1901)
> 
> 
> 
> I love you truly, truely dear
> 
> Life with its sorrow, life with its tear
> 
> Fades into dreams when I feel you are near
> 
> For I love you truly, truly dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah! Love, 'tis something to feel your kind hand
> 
> Ah! Yes, 'tis something by your side to stand;
> 
> Gone is the sorrow, gone doubt and fear,
> 
> For you love me truly, truly dear
> 
> 
> 
> I think if you change the spelling of 'truly' in it.........it fits!!!:love2:



That song has been running through my head every day! Love a puppy that comes with a good song lol!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> How do I locate pictures of her silvers? Not that I could have any right now, but dreams are nice and, you know, someday....
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



Her website is www.dalinkennels.com, but that has not been updated in many years.
For more current goings on we have a private Facebook group - anybody who wants to join, private message me!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> 3 weeks and 1 day old ❤
> So far doing everything that I wanted - weight gain is slowing (although still in a period of rapid gain) and now almost 2 1/2 ounces behind her sister!
> View attachment 336505
> 
> View attachment 336513
> 
> View attachment 336521
> 
> Still feeling squeeee!!


They're both beautiful babies! ❤


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well this is a boy puppy, but dang I look at his picture and can imagine what little Thumbelina, as I am calling her, might look like.
Dang a tiny well trained girl like this - ice white, pure black points, not a hint of tear stain, kept in coat around here could practically support herself as a model...


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Have I lost my mind? I have actually started thinking that I could get squeeee about a tiny white girl that looks like this!
I really do already love Trulee, and no doubt it would hurt me to see her go to someone else. But what if she winds up being more than a four pounder? Part of me will still want her, after all Timi is more than four pounds and look how much I love her and how happy she makes me, but oh would my shoulder and back hate me for that decision. 
And the thing is, there is another potential mom who has come into the picture, and she is SO perfect, I might even say that if I were objectively looking at the two of us as potential owners, I would choose her over me, she is that good, and would give her an amazing life! So if I did pass on Trulee, it would hurt, but I really would be comforted to know that she wasn't just getting a home, but the very, very best one. So if she isn't a match because of her size, and Thumbelina is....then maybe?
Anyhow my good friend should be going to visit their breeder in a couple of weeks, and get me lots more pictures, video, meet the parents, and give me her personal assessment (which is almost as good as going myself as she knows how I feel about every nuance as well as I do and will look for everything that I would), so maybe that will help clarify things.
Anyhow the good news is in speaking to their breeder today, she said that both are vigorous healthy puppies, she is certain that their small size is just their natural size, no kind of failure to thrive health problem. And she still says Trulee is much smaller than normal....
Sigh, what I really want is for Trulee to be a 3 - 3 1/2 pounder...
Thanks for listening PF ?


----------



## Mfmst

I did think about Thumbelina earning her keep as a model...Probably a good thing that your friend is visiting and doing the assessment. I wouldn't trust my will power faced with those cuties.


----------



## mom2Zoe

I think the light one is gorgeous, but I love anything in the apricot family


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> I did think about Thumbelina earning her keep as a model...Probably a good thing that your friend is visiting and doing the assessment. I wouldn't trust my will power faced with those cuties.



I really do trust my friend, and her visit, plus probably one more when they are 8-12 weeks old is going to be a huge help.
But you know the flights from NYC to NC are way cheaper than they were to VA, although I am not a good traveler (I get severe motion sickness), I think that if when the time comes if the decision is not crystal clear, I am just going to take some drugs and get on a plane and decide for myself! This is just too important to me to get right!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> Have I lost my mind? I have actually started thinking that I could get squeeee about a tiny white girl that looks like this!
> I really do already love Trulee, and no doubt it would hurt me to see her go to someone else. But what if she winds up being more than a four pounder? Part of me will still want her, after all Timi is more than four pounds and look how much I love her and how happy she makes me, but oh would my shoulder and back hate me for that decision.
> And the thing is, there is another potential mom who has come into the picture, and she is SO perfect, I might even say that if I were objectively looking at the two of us as potential owners, I would choose her over me, she is that good, and would give her an amazing life! So if I did pass on Trulee, it would hurt, but I really would be comforted to know that she wasn't just getting a home, but the very, very best one. So if she isn't a match because of her size, and Thumbelina is....then maybe?
> Anyhow my good friend should be going to visit their breeder in a couple of weeks, and get me lots more pictures, video, meet the parents, and give me her personal assessment (which is almost as good as going myself as she knows how I feel about every nuance as well as I do and will look for everything that I would), so maybe that will help clarify things.
> Anyhow the good news is in speaking to their breeder today, she said that both are vigorous healthy puppies, she is certain that their small size is just their natural size, no kind of failure to thrive health problem. And she still says Trulee is much smaller than normal....
> Sigh, what I really want is for Trulee to be a 3 - 3 1/2 pounder...
> Thanks for listening PF ?


First of all, I think you should take some deep breaths. The one good thing is you don't have to make a decision yet. I understand that the weight is important to you, but you're going to make yourself crazy, trying to figure this out. Is there any possibility for you to take both? To me, having 4 is too many, but if anyone can handle 4, it would be you. Then maybe use the doggie stroller( that way you would be able to save your back). 

( hesitant to respond, but I wanted to try)


----------



## Tiny Poodles

TrixieTreasure said:


> First of all, I think you should take some deep breaths. The one good thing is you don't have to make a decision yet. I understand that the weight is important to you, but you're going to make yourself crazy, trying to figure this out. Is there any possibility for you to take both? To me, having 4 is too many, but if anyone can handle 4, it would be you. Then maybe use the doggie stroller( that way you would be able to save your back).
> 
> 
> 
> ( hesitant to respond, but I wanted to try)



If I could just stick them all in a stroller and do whatever I wanted then why would I be fretting about one puppy weighing a pound too much?!


----------



## Kassie

I drive my own self bananas. All of the time. I'd worry the stroller wasn't big enough or too small.......

Once the decision is made, we live with it. It is making the decision which is hard............


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> If I could just stick them all in a stroller and do whatever I wanted then why would I be fretting about one puppy weighing a pound too much?!


I guess I'm just not understanding why a stroller would not be a good idea. Of course I've never lived in such a large city as NY.


----------



## CT Girl

I don't live in New York City but my brother does and a stroller would just not work. So many stairs, tight spaces, crazy bicycle messengers, other dogs, people to trip on the stroller, try to get on a subway with one ... A nightmare! And this is just from casual observation I don't live there I'm sure there are a Ton more reasons why a stroller would not work. Everyone I see carries them in a bag even guys.


----------



## TrixieTreasure

CT Girl said:


> I don't live in New York City but my brother does and a stroller would just not work. So many stairs, tight spaces, crazy bicycle messengers, other dogs, people to trip on the stroller, try to get on a subway with one ... A nightmare! And this is just from casual observation I don't live there I'm sure there are a Ton more reasons why a stroller would not work. Everyone I see carries them in a bag even guys.


Now that makes sense! I can see why a stroller wouldn't work in New York City!


----------



## poofs

Mfmst said:


> I did think about Thumbelina earning her keep as a model...


Umm... that would be fun!

Also, with a white, you could do some creative dying/grooming!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well she has gained less than an ounce in a week...


----------



## janet6567

She is "Trulee" gorgeous, Tiny Poodles. I think she is "the one!"


----------



## BorderKelpie

Wow, she just gets prettier every time. ?

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Oh my gosh, she is so gorgeous!! Growing into a beauty! ❤


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Here is the tiny white girl


----------



## Poodle Lover

Awww!!! Love the tiny black one. I think she is prettier!!!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Awww, tiny white is pretty, but tiny black is gorgeous! 

Both are precious! ❤


----------



## TeamPoodle

We're in a new week! Do you have the weigh-ins yet?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

TeamPoodle said:


> We're in a new week! Do you have the weigh-ins yet?



Gee, I have been under the weather and forgot - I will ask Lynn!


----------



## TeamPoodle

Tiny Poodles said:


> Gee, I have been under the weather and forgot - I will ask Lynn!


Aww get well soon! I'm just enjoying seeing the weekly progress to see if this is your Trulee!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

TeamPoodle said:


> Aww get well soon! I'm just enjoying seeing the weekly progress to see if this is your Trulee!



Thank you!
And so far so good, she is still gaining just about an ounce a week, and her sister is now over six ounces bigger than her!
If she sticks with the plan of just an ounce a week, then she will indeed be my ideal 3 pound girl, but we she still has 11 more weeks to change her stance on that....






















And here is her Sissy ?


----------



## TeamPoodle

She's gorgeous! Also, I can't believe how fast her hair grew! She's so fluffy! I can't wait to see her after she gets her first face shave, it will be so fun to see her face definition.


----------



## MiniPoo

So you are going to wait till she is 4 months before you decide if you will take her? How old was Timi when you got her?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> So you are going to wait till she is 4 months before you decide if you will take her? How old was Timi when you got her?



Yes, 16 weeks is the age at which I feel that adult size can be predicted with a high degree of accuracy. Timi was I think 5 days short of 14 weeks when I got her, and she was growing like a weed then, an ounce or two a day, I think trying to make up for her "near death experience" a few weeks prior, so her weight wasn't really accurate...and by the time she was 16 weeks, her weight did indeed predict her actual adult size.
Trulee so far is as healthy and active as can be ?


----------



## MiniPoo

Sounds like this pup will be easier to predict her weight. I wish you good fortune in this. I agree with others who think this one will turn out the weight you want.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> Sounds like this pup will be easier to predict her weight. I wish you good fortune in this. I agree with others who think this one will turn out the weight you want.



Thanks, I am really good with however it turns out. I really am very happy with Timi and Teaka, and if it is meant to stay like this for awhile longer, that's great. But if this is truly my dream puppy in every way, I will celebrate her arrival.
I am really not on pins and needles anymore, and I am quite happy waiting to see how this plays out. 
And it does not hurt that there is the absolute best mama that you could ever ask for waiting in the wings for her in case she should not turn out to be right for me, so it is all good ?


----------



## Mfmst

How often do these itsy bitsy Toys show up in a litter? I've read on PF that Standard breeders were trying for smaller adults as the show judges were putting more of them up for wins. Wondered if smaller Toys had any advantage in the show ring, so that breeders might be trying for smaller Toys as well. I can't even guess what the Toys in Poodle Variety weigh. They each look like they have 15 lbs of coat


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> How often do these itsy bitsy Toys show up in a litter? I've read on PF that Standard breeders were trying for smaller adults as the show judges were putting more of them up for wins. Wondered if smaller Toys had any advantage in the show ring, so that breeders might be trying for smaller Toys as well. I can't even guess what the Toys in Poodle Variety weigh. They each look like they have 15 lbs of coat



From a Show Breeder - especially one who has been refining her work for over fifty years now like Lynn, VERY rarely. In toys, with bigger size comes better conformation, so they really strive to get them just around the maximum height, which will generally run 5 1/2 - 61/2 pounds. The mama of this puppy is the smallest one that she has!


----------



## Mfmst

Then I'm hoping she takes after her Mom! I now understand how truly rare, Trulee will be!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> Then I'm hoping she takes after her Mom! I now understand how truly rare, Trulee will be!



She will have to be even smaller than her mom! But you know me, I just cannot deal with those breeders who intentionally breed tiny, My Trulee will be pretty as a show dog, just smaller, and I will wait as long as it takes for her to arrive!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thank you!
> And so far so good, she is still gaining just about an ounce a week, and her sister is now over six ounces bigger than her!
> If she sticks with the plan of just an ounce a week, then she will indeed be my ideal 3 pound girl, but we she still has 11 more weeks to change her stance on that....
> View attachment 339361
> 
> View attachment 339369
> 
> View attachment 339377
> 
> 
> And here is her Sissy ?
> View attachment 339385


She is absolutely adorable, and I can see why you want her so much. I hope it works out that she is the one for you! 

I was wondering though, I thought I had read that her sister is white. But the pictures so far that I've seen looks like she is more of a cream color. Maybe it just the way the pictures are taken.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

TrixieTreasure said:


> She is absolutely adorable, and I can see why you want her so much. I hope it works out that she is the one for you!
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering though, I thought I had read that her sister is white. But the pictures so far that I've seen looks like she is more of a cream color. Maybe it just the way the pictures are taken.



Her sister looks cream to me too, but the first face clip will tell. I have seen puppies way darker than her grow to become totally white.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Tiny Poodles said:


> From a Show Breeder - especially one who has been refining her work for over fifty years now like Lynn, VERY rarely. In toys, with bigger size comes better conformation, so they really strive to get them just around the maximum height, which will generally run 5 1/2 - 61/2 pounds. The mama of this puppy is the smallest one that she has!



Oh, and I once asked Lynn why, since the Standard says "all things being equal, the more diminutive shall win" that the bigger ones always win, and she said that the keywords there are "all things being equal" - they are never equal because the bigger ones will always have better movement than the smaller ones, and all things being equal, it is always the better movement that wins!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

When you are thinking of bringing a new puppy home, is it normal to wonder - "what if this is the one I cannot housebreak, what if this is the wild child that can't be tamed"?
I am so enjoying the perfect, in synch dog that Timi has become, and I am beginning to worry about how much chaos I might be about to bring into my life. The first few months with Timi I must have muttered "never again, I am too old for this, this is my last puppy" a hundred times a day. Now I am wondering what if I get that again and it never ends?! What if that is my life for the next 15 years?! I tell you, I just couldn't take it!


----------



## MiniPoo

Dakota was the most laid back of his litter and I hoped I would not have a wild child like Neeka had been. But he was just like her except in a smaller size. So my hopes were dashed. But I got through his puppyhood like I did with Neeka. At about 7 or 8 months things were a lot better.

Both Neeka and Dakota were from performance breeders and I blame their genetics. Dalin poodles seem more laid back than that. So you will probably be fine.


----------



## Kassie

Oh so I know what you are speaking of! Fenton has brought the "wild" out of my 11 month old, Russian bred 16 pound Maine ****. I am certain he must have some bobcat blood. My house, is a disaster. The big kitty jumps everywhere and drags the mega claws across tables and leather furniture as he plays "catch me". I've covered the furniture, but Fenton grabs the material and pulls it down. The thumping of racing and crashing and barking - oMG! Then the papillon joins in and I am about in tears! Everything had a way of being until Fenton joined out Family. I keep telling myself Fenton will grow up, the kitten will stop playing so hard and the furniture and dining room table- well, what's done is done. Baby animals...I have no words really....we pay a price for what we love. Amen. Hugs 


Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> Dakota was the most laid back of his litter and I hoped I would not have a wild child like Neeka had been. But he was just like her except in a smaller size. So my hopes were dashed. But I got through his puppyhood like I did with Neeka. At about 7 or 8 months things were a lot better.
> 
> Both Neeka and Dakota were from performance breeders and I blame their genetics. Dalin poodles seem more laid back than that. So you will probably be fine.



Timi is SO not laid back lol! Well she has learned to be, but oh my that first year an a half was like having a tiny tornado perpetually spinning around me! 
Though I suppose that having Timi, rather than two seniors to keep Trulee busy might make it a little less annoying....


----------



## MiniPoo

Having Timi with the new puppy Trulee will make things a whole lot easier than having a puppy with 2 geriatric dogs. All will be well. You know that but puppies take a lot of work no matter what. But it won't last past the first year.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> Having Timi with the new puppy Trulee will make things a whole lot easier than having a puppy with 2 geriatric dogs. All will be well. You know that but puppies take a lot of work no matter what. But it won't last past the first year.



I just hope that I have another year of chaos tolerance in me - but it always ends, right? It is never like that forever, right?


----------



## MiniPoo

Tiny Poodles said:


> I just hope that I have another year of chaos tolerance in me - but it always ends, right? It is never like that forever, right?


Yep, yep, yep. No worries.

It just SEEMS like forever.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Kassie said:


> Oh so I know what you are speaking of! Fenton has brought the "wild" out of my 11 month old, Russian bred 16 pound Maine ****. I am certain he must have some bobcat blood. My house, is a disaster. The big kitty jumps everywhere and drags the mega claws across tables and leather furniture as he plays "catch me". I've covered the furniture, but Fenton grabs the material and pulls it down. The thumping of racing and crashing and barking - oMG! Then the papillon joins in and I am about in tears! Everything had a way of being until Fenton joined out Family. I keep telling myself Fenton will grow up, the kitten will stop playing so hard and the furniture and dining room table- well, what's done is done. Baby animals...I have no words really....we pay a price for what we love. Amen. Hugs
> 
> 
> Sent with Tapatalk



Oh, you poor thing - this is exactly what I am afraid of! Two whirling dervishes and one grumpy 14 year old (and me) being annoyed by them lol!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> When you are thinking of bringing a new puppy home, is it normal to wonder - "what if this is the one I cannot housebreak, what if this is the wild child that can't be tamed"?
> I am so enjoying the perfect, in synch dog that Timi has become, and I am beginning to worry about how much chaos I might be about to bring into my life. The first few months with Timi I must have muttered "never again, I am too old for this, this is my last puppy" a hundred times a day. Now I am wondering what if I get that again and it never ends?! What if that is my life for the next 15 years?! I tell you, I just couldn't take it!


You're just getting the jitters, that's all. If anybody can do this, it would be you. The key is, try not to worry about it so much. You know you want this, and you know, deep down, the rewards all of this will bring for you. I think you'll be fine and the three of you will all get into a routine, after everything gets settled down. And who knows, Trulee could be the most laid back one of them all!


----------



## Kassie

It's worth it when it's the right dog! Pups are pups for a short while. You got this!


Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## MiniPoo

Tiny Poodles said:


> You know what is really nice - previously when a potential puppy came up, the thought of those issues you mentioned made me feel overwhelmed like a huge weight was about to drop on my shoulders, but this time feels totally different - I feel excited and happy and those little obstacles feel like no big thing - which is a big part of why I feel so sure that this is her.
> If she is who I think she is, I am so ready for her!!


Hey, TP, what happen to all your positive "I am so ready for her" feelings?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> Hey, TP, what happen to all your positive "I am so ready for her" feelings?



Lol, thanks for that. I guess it is because I have had a few rough weeks where I could barely take care of my adult dogs (and only managed because of their amazing compassion and adaptability) so I am feeling a bit anxious about taking on a puppy who will be absent those traits. Good thing that I have 10 more weeks to decide, hopefully my perspective will be better by then!


----------



## MiniPoo

I can certainly understand your feelings when you have been very sick. I recently had sinus surgery and could not bend over or pick up anything heavy for about 10 days. If I didn't have my husband here to feed the dogs and do a lot of the other chores around the house, I do not know how I would have coped. I had to sleep sitting up on the couch. My 3 dogs also just laid around and slept with me, even Dakota the youngster. So I know how you must have felt.

One day my older dog Phoenix threw up her entire dinner on the carpet in the living room. Since my husband was at work and I could not bend over, I got a long handled dust bin and an unused dog doo-doo pickup spay, and scaped it into the dust bin, threw it in the toilet, then took a wet mop to it and sprayed enzyme solution on the spot and covered it all up with a towel. So even though I could not bend over, I found a way to cope.

So even with a puppy and not feeling well, you would find a way to cope.


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> Lol, thanks for that. I guess it is because I have had a few rough weeks where I could barely take care of my adult dogs (and only managed because of their amazing compassion and adaptability) so I am feeling a bit anxious about taking on a puppy who will be absent those traits. Good thing that I have 10 more weeks to decide, hopefully my perspective will be better by then!


I can kind of relate to this. I'm not sure how YOUR health is, but I totally understand and appreciate when someone hesitates on getting another dog when( health wise), they're not sure if they can handle it. I do think though that as the time gets nearer, you'll have more confidence with everything, and will be able to make the right decision that is best for you.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well Trulee has decided to start a new trend - she wants to get rid of the term "teacup poodle", and popularize the term "bowl poodle" ?


----------



## MiniPoo

Too cute for words.


----------



## glorybeecosta

Not getting puppy, but it makes me think of my age of getting Sage, have to have some eye surgery (my 86 year old aunt will be her as she was with my last eye surgery) cannot bed for 10 days, but Aunt did great the last time, and enjoyed the responsibility. So TP it will work out, I keep telling my self that


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> Too cute for words.



Seems pretty clever making her own personal space away from Mama and sister, doesn't it lol!


----------



## Kassie

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well Trulee has decided to start a new trend - she wants to get rid of the term "teacup poodle", and popularize the term "bowl poodle" [emoji2]
> View attachment 340258
> 
> View attachment 340266




She is lovely. How old is she now?


Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## MiniPoo

If you look at the title of this thread, TP kindly put the birth time and date in it. So she must be about 5 weeks. TP is will make a decision when she is 4 months old. Then we will know if she is truly Trulee.

I will be thoroughly amazed if she is not Trulee. I know the little girl has "bowled" me over.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> If you look at the title of this thread, TP kindly put the birth time and date in it. So she must be about 5 weeks. TP is will make a decision when she is 4 months old. Then we will know if she is truly Trulee.
> 
> I will be thoroughly amazed if she is not Trulee. I know the little girl has "bowled" me over.



Haha, I am trying to keep my mind open, and I feel incredibly fortunate to have a breeder who will allow me the time to make sure that she is truly Trulee. Possibly though I could make a decision earlier if she is CLEARLY too big or CLEARLY tiny. Time will tell.
I will say though that only gaining an ounce a week for the past two weeks is very encouraging! Let's keep fingers and paws crossed for only one more ounce this week!
I wonder if she has her teeth in yet? Does anybody know when the first teeth come in? I know that my breeder has said that the growth slows to almost nothing when their body is busy making teeth... But still she is over six ounces less than her sister - what is that, about a third less?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

And her sister has been reserved by another multiple Dalin mama across the river in New Jersey, so that would mean that if this is truly Trulee, there may be some sister play dates in the future - how cool is that! Actually her mama has to go away for four days a few weeks after they would come home, so we may get to have a sleepover play date then - what fun!


----------



## Mfmst

Then you can experience littermate syndrome and report back! Love Minipoo's "bowled over" caption. I also appreciate your breeder's comment about size, as Buck is a big guy. I think he's magnificent, but what do I know?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> Then you can experience littermate syndrome and report back! Love Minipoo's "bowled over" caption. I also appreciate your breeder's comment about size, as Buck is a big guy. I think he's magnificent, but what do I know?



I think that I can handle littermate syndrome for four days - although my friend is not as strict a trainer as me, so I guess that I will just have to train her puppy too because there is no way that I will allow her to untrain Trulee!
Yes , lol to "bowled over", Trulee will be known as the world's first bowl poodle lol!
And yes, Buck sure does meet the definition of "bigger is better"!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

FYI somebody made a comment on Facebook about the bowl being the only comfortable place in the pen to sit, so just so you know, there is a comfy bed that her mama and sister are in on the other side, Trulee just wanted her own private space.
Geez some people always have to find the negatives, real or imaginary...


----------



## Mfmst

Geez! I thought the bowl looked cozy and cool - a smart move


----------



## BorderKelpie

Whatever happened to the whole Judge Not stuff? 
Since the entire area can not be seen, how can one just assume the bowl is the only comfy spot. 
People drive me nuts. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> Whatever happened to the whole Judge Not stuff?
> Since the entire area can not be seen, how can one just assume the bowl is the only comfy spot.
> People drive me nuts.
> 
> Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk



Ugh, I just looked back and removed the entire thread because of the judgemental remarks! When I see pics of puppies in pens with blankets or papers as the flooring, sometimes the breeders are honest enough to say "I snapped a quick picture before it got dirty again", but I always think "dang, those puppies are walking on and rolling around in pee, and probably eating the poop", I like my breeder's grate much better so that they won't be used to living in the pee/poop, and their natural instinct to keep their sleeping area clean kicks in. That pen is big - I cropped to give you a closer up view of Trulee, but even in the original photos I couldn't see the part with the big bed where her Mom and sister were!


----------



## Elaine_R

I think puppies just love their bowls. When my border collie was a puppy, he used to sit in his food dish all the time. I'd post a picture to prove it but I'm not sure how. Trulee is very cute and I hope she turns out to be the right puppy for you TP!

Edit: Figured out how to post pictures









See? Lots of space to run around, yet he chose to nap in his bowl


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Elaine_R said:


> I think puppies just love their bowls. When my border collie was a puppy, he used to sit in his food dish all the time. I'd post a picture to prove it but I'm not sure how. Trulee is very cute and I hope she turns out to be the right puppy for you TP!
> 
> Edit: Figured out how to post pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See? Lots of space to run around, yet he chose to nap in his bowl



LOL, oh my, now that is just too cute!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Elaine_R said:


> I think puppies just love their bowls. When my border collie was a puppy, he used to sit in his food dish all the time. I'd post a picture to prove it but I'm not sure how. Trulee is very cute and I hope she turns out to be the right puppy for you TP!
> 
> Edit: Figured out how to post pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See? Lots of space to run around, yet he chose to nap in his bowl



That is adorable!
And I will further say that it is absurd for anyone to be judgey about my breeder - she has been doing this for over fifty years now, and the proof is in the pudding - her puppies go home with rock solid temperaments and clean habits. Even if I did not understand something that she did, I would still trust that with over fifty years to refine her puppy rearing techniques that she has refined the best method!
But this I understand - puppies pee and poop constantly, and not wallowing in it is, I believe, a very good thing!


----------



## Mfmst

That border collie has figured out how to snack and nap at the same time. Adorable and so clever. Early multitasking!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Dang, no weigh-in yet. I know that my breeder has been busy, having construction done on the kennels, but I cannot help but imagine that she has had a major growth spurt and the dream as been crushed once again ?...
Right now my biggest fear is that she will be a 4 - 4 1/2 pounder. Bigger than the 3 - 3 1/2 pounds that seems manageable with Timi, but still likely the smallest I can get from my breeder. I cannot ever imagine that I could get a puppy from another breeder. Nobody else is going to hold a puppy this long for me to be sure of the size, and I don't deal with breeders who intentionally breed for tiny period. 
So do I take a bigger tiny or pass on her? Up to 3 1/2 pounds is a definite yes. Five pounds of more is a definite no. I am just not sure how I would feel about the size in between that. I like that size, and two four pounders would be fine. But Timi is bigger than that so I feel like the next one has to make up for her size...
Can anybody help me figure out what I would do if she winds up a 4 - 4 1/2 pounder?!
Keep in mind that I always want to leave a half pound leeway in case my prediction is off. So I am thinking a 3 1/2 pounder could become 4, which is really pushing my limits, and a 4 1/2 pounder could become 5, which is definite no territory....
Though part of me wants a four pounder because I really like Nexguard for flea and ticks, and I hate the topical stuff, yet four pounds is as low as Nexguard goes....


----------



## lily cd re

Since my dogs are all at the other end of the size spectrum I really can't relate too well, but I appreciate that size matters to you and hope that things develop in a way that gives you a clear decision making picture.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

lily cd re said:


> Since my dogs are all at the other end of the size spectrum I really can't relate too well, but I appreciate that size matters to you and hope that things develop in a way that gives you a clear decision making picture.



Well it all boils down to what I can carry on my shoulder while walking for a half hour or more (with some orthopedic problems), in a crazy crowded city dodging people and obstacles constantly, and considering that the bag and other stuff I carry is probably at least ten pounds. Sometimes just Timi gets to be a bit much. Every pound that the next one adds will make life more difficult...


----------



## glorybeecosta

I had a 4 pounder and I was fine with it.


----------



## Mfmst

If a 4 pounder is the smallest you are likely to get from the breeder, then that's the limit. I'm hoping you get her at 3 1/2 pounds and are so besotted that you don't notice a few extra ounces that creep on


----------



## zooeysmom

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well it all boils down to what I can carry on my shoulder while walking for a half hour or more (with some orthopedic problems), in a crazy crowded city dodging people and obstacles constantly, and considering that the bag and other stuff I carry is probably at least ten pounds. Sometimes just Timi gets to be a bit much. Every pound that the next one adds will make life more difficult...


I'm curious as to why you have to carry her vs. put her in a stroller.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> If a 4 pounder is the smallest you are likely to get from the breeder, then that's the limit. I'm hoping you get her at 3 1/2 pounds and are so besotted that you don't notice a few extra ounces that creep on



Yes, I know that just like with giant Timi, once 
I am in love all bets are off. But size will impact what I can do with them (taking both vs leaving one home alone all the time), so that really is important.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

zooeysmom said:


> I'm curious as to why you have to carry her vs. put her in a stroller.



Can't drag a stroller up and down several flights of steep subway stairs by myself. Richard keeps his car outside the city, and if we are going somewhere by car, I have to take two subways to meet him in Queens. 
Can't spend five minutes folding up a stroller while juggling two poodles to hop into a cab. Can't bring an open stroller onto a bus, dogs have to be in an enclosed carrier. Can't sneak them into a store on the way home in a stroller (when you go everywhere on foot or public transportation, you really have to be able to stop and pick up things you need along the way). 
About the only place I can take the stroller is to the closest dog park or Central Park, and Timi will mostly walk to those places anyhow. The only time that I really use it is with Teaka, and she makes a ruckus in there and has taught Timi to do so as well - everyone stares when we go down the street with Teaka yapping and Timi making her monkey sounds. Not pleasant... 
Timi is great in a carrier, I can take her anywhere in it, it works. We have gone out to dinner with her in the bag, and she just sleeps, doesn't make a sound. We could take her anywhere, and stay out all day long. I just want one small enough to add to it without being in pain and walking bent over like a 90 year old... If I can't carry both of them, I will wind up always leaving one home alone, felling horribly guilty, and rushing home to them. Then I will probably wind up leaving them both home like I do now with Timi and Teaka if I am going to be out more than a couple of hours, and they both get to have far fewer adventures than I want them to have....
The size can really be a big life changer for us all!


----------



## zooeysmom

Okay, gotcha.


----------



## MiniPoo

I know you have investigated a lot of strollers but what about a 2-wheeled dog carrier that does not need to be collaped to go onto a bus. Only the handle is collapsed. On level ground you would not be carrying it. You should be able to get 2 toys in this.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> I know you have investigated a lot of strollers but what about a 2-wheeled dog carrier that does not need to be collaped to go onto a bus. Only the handle is collapsed. On level ground you would not be carrying it. You should be able to get 2 toys in this.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 341025



I had one - too often people on the street would accidentally trip over it or kick it! You cannot forget how crowded the sidewalks are here, it is like nowhere else!
Plus with their weight in it, it was surprisingly difficult to steer - had to use lots of muscle to keep it from tipping over.
Plus, it is not incognito, can't stop into any stores or anything where they are not technically allowed....
You must remember, you are talking to the Queen of carriers here, there is virtually nothing that I have not tried lol!


----------



## Muggles

What if you carried all the other stuff you need in a backpack to better distribute the weight from the dog bag?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Muggles said:


> What if you carried all the other stuff you need in a backpack to better distribute the weight from the dog bag?



I have done that, it is really awkward. I have to protect the dog carrier in front of me from getting hit, and people will end up knocking into my backpack. Plus, I don't love having money, phone, keys behind me - too easy to get pick-pocketed!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> Can't drag a stroller up and down several flights of steep subway stairs by myself. Richard keeps his car outside the city, and if we are going somewhere by car, I have to take two subways to meet him in Queens.
> Can't spend five minutes folding up a stroller while juggling two poodles to hop into a cab. Can't bring an open stroller onto a bus, dogs have to be in an enclosed carrier. Can't sneak them into a store on the way home in a stroller (when you go everywhere on foot or public transportation, you really have to be able to stop and pick up things you need along the way).
> About the only place I can take the stroller is to the closest dog park or Central Park, and Timi will mostly walk to those places anyhow. The only time that I really use it is with Teaka, and she makes a ruckus in there and has taught Timi to do so as well - everyone stares when we go down the street with Teaka yapping and Timi making her monkey sounds. Not pleasant...
> Timi is great in a carrier, I can take her anywhere in it, it works. We have gone out to dinner with her in the bag, and she just sleeps, doesn't make a sound. We could take her anywhere, and stay out all day long. I just want one small enough to add to it without being in pain and walking bent over like a 90 year old... If I can't carry both of them, I will wind up always leaving one home alone, felling horribly guilty, and rushing home to them. Then I will probably wind up leaving them both home like I do now with Timi and Teaka if I am going to be out more than a couple of hours, and they both get to have far fewer adventures than I want them to have....
> The size can really be a big life changer for us all!


Wow, reading your post made me tired! I'm beginning to really understand now why the size of Trulee is so important! To me, NYC is SO noisy and crowded, I can't imagine how you do it. I would go crazy if I had to live there!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

TrixieTreasure said:


> Wow, reading your post made me tired! I'm beginning to really understand now why the size of Trulee is so important! To me, NYC is SO noisy and crowded, I can't imagine how you do it. I would go crazy if I had to live there!



Nothing you do is easy here, but it does have it's rewards too...
And yup, if I could just pop my girls in the car and go, two Timi's size would be just fine. Heck, I would probably get a really big Spoo too if I had a yard!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

So if Richards car is in Queens..............how come you don't move to Queens and into a house? Prices seem more reasonable there than in New York proper! You could have a yard!!!!!


----------



## Myleen

WOW!!! Talk about tiny!!!!!!

Soooo adorable!!!! :congrats:


----------



## Kassie

*size in perspective*

I just weighed my puppy: a 14-week TOY poodle. Course, I ALWAYS knew he was going to go oversize. And that is what I signed up for. And today, Fenton tops the scale at 4.5 pounds, and likely pushing 9 inches tall. So far he is all legs, but he will fill out and get taller, and grow heavier. What does all this mean? I love his size NOW. Any bigger, and I won't be able to carry him around for long. If I had two in my arms that size, I wouldn't make it far at all! I have been paying attention to this thread. My previous toy poodle, Mister Hobbs, was about 9 inches tall and weighed at his 12th year, likely around 6 pounds. To me, he was small. I couldn't let him go on the deck, he might fall. He'd broken his leg once, and I could never forget that scream. Mister Hobbs didn't get out on the adventure trail of life much. I left him in the car or at home. He was "too small". With Fenton, I wanted sturdier, a bit taller. But, I guess, I would have liked to still be able to carry and cuddle, but then, he'd be too small and could fall off the balcony, shatter his bones....

I loved small. I pushed Mister Hobbs in his stroller around the streets of Old Montreal....He was awesome and I loved him for all of his days, through all of his life and I miss him so much since he passed, in April. Fenton will give me a little more rambunctiousness. A little more ease of mind. I may put him in agility someday. Fenton will be able to jump up and off furniture and do stairs. But as I hold him and snuggle him...I dread the day, he grows too big for me to cuddle. So, I believe in the Creator and I believe that Fenton is exactly what I want, in this time, at this moment in my life.

But someday, when my life is quieter, when the last of my shepherds has passed the rainbow bridge and my daughter is grown....I wanna have that "no bigger than 4 pounder"............I would have a tiny poodle and a larger breed dog, maybe a standard. Size does matter in different circumstances of one's life.

For reference: Pictured below, is Fenton, at 4.5 pounds. He isn't so very tiny. one day, his body will fill out, even if he didn't grow in height anymore. If he stopped growing now, and he filled out...he would end up likely about 6 pounds by the time he is 3 years of age.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Fenton is a beautifully built poodle, but um you know my formula. Say he is 5 pounds at 16 weeks, that would put him at 10 - 10 1/2 pounds grown. Timi who is a SKINNY 5 1/2 - 5 3/4 pounds, could easily be a half pound more when she fills out, was 2 1/4 pounds at 14 weeks. 
But you know there certainly are benefits to every size - Timi is the first one that I ever had that could handle walking in NYC when it isn't too crazy crowded, and she is the first to be able to handle herself at the dog park. You will certainly be able to lift Fenton when needed, and cuddle him all you like. I assume that you have a car - how often would it come up that you need to carry him for a half hour or more like I have to?
That being said, the formula is not not foolproof - I have seen a couple of poodles from my breeder who looked to be full - over sized who just wound up finishing early and stayed four pounds. But 95% of the time, for her poodles, the formula is precisely right...


----------



## Kassie

That's why Tiny Poodle, you do as your doing. You set the goal, you set the boundary and you move forward to create, keeping to the plan. My plan was only bigger than a toy, but I didn't really think past. Fortunately Fenton loves to be carried and snuggled. And I would only carry him when "I" need that hug! He has feet. When he is big, he can use them! But to behold a tiny....aw. I love following your threads. Such wealth of info, and undeniable passion. Your excitement is contagious. Thank you for keeping us in the loop of your journey. 


Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Kassie said:


> That's why Tiny Poodle, you do as your doing. You set the goal, you set the boundary and you move forward to create, keeping to the plan. My plan was only bigger than a toy, but I didn't really think past. Fortunately Fenton loves to be carried and snuggled. And I would only carry him when "I" need that hug! He has feet. When he is big, he can use them! But to behold a tiny....aw. I love following your threads. Such wealth of info, and undeniable passion. Your excitement is contagious. Thank you for keeping us in the loop of your journey.
> 
> 
> Sent with Tapatalk



Aww, thank you, you are so sweet! I hope that you do keep following this thread - I am going to need to borrow lots of strength to turn away if this isn't truly Trulee!


----------



## Streetcar

Tiny Poodles said:


> I had one - too often people on the street would accidentally trip over it or kick it! You cannot forget how crowded the sidewalks are here, it is like nowhere else!
> Plus with their weight in it, it was surprisingly difficult to steer - had to use lots of muscle to keep it from tipping over.
> Plus, it is not incognito, can't stop into any stores or anything where they are not technically allowed....
> You must remember, you are talking to the Queen of carriers here, there is virtually nothing that I have not tried lol!


We in SF are not nearly as crowded as your Manhattan neighborhood is, but I still find myself nodding in understanding at your space and weight management posts. Similar but not exactly the same situations happen here and one has to be ready with revisions to the plan.

I *get* your size needs...


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Streetcar said:


> We in SF are not nearly as crowded as your Manhattan neighborhood is, but I still find myself nodding in understanding at your space and weight management posts. Similar but not exactly the same situations happen here and one has to be ready with revisions to the plan.
> 
> I *get* your size needs...



Thank you for your understanding! You are right I think, SF may be just behind NYC in the lack of space issue, at least in some parts of it. And I just happen to live in one of the most crowded areas of Manhattan - when 
I was on the Eastside that was not half as bad as the Westside. I was near the UN, and it was downright desolate on weekends!


----------



## MiniPoo

TP, have you ever considered moving out of crowded NYC? Just curious.


----------



## N2Mischief

Manhattan is one of my favorite places in the world! I have been all over the Caribbean, Colombia, Guatemala, Panama, Costa Rica. Spent lots of time in Mexico, and all over the U.S. including Alaska and Hawaii. Up and down the coast of California many, many times. If I had to choose one place to visit as my favorite, it would be New York City.


----------



## lily cd re

N2M that is an interesting list of places to have traveled to. What a nice tribute to NYC to put Manhattan at the top of your list! I went to graduate school at what is now called the Weill-Cornell Medical College on the upper east side. I lived on 70th street between York Avenue and First Avenue. It was an awesome experience. Aside from my excellent education, I could walk to Central Park, the Metropolitan Museum of Art, the American Museum of Natural History and many other fabulous places. I did volunteer work in the department of ornithology at the American museum. So many great memories. I would love to take the poodles and walk on Fifth Avenue and in the park with them. Of course we would have to meet up with TinyPoodles.


----------



## CT Girl

My brother lives in Manhattan so I totally understand the need for a small toy, especially if you will bring two dogs with you. It is crowded but it is an exciting place to be. My brother is always telling me about the latest play, art exhibit or street fair. If you work in the area living in the city also saves you from a hellish commute. I am crossing my fingers that you hear good news at the next weigh in.


----------



## MiniPoo

I know that NYC is a fabulous place to visit but it is also crowded and poses the challenges to dog owners that TP is facing. Because TP has to get a tiny dog because she lives there, I was wondering if she ever considered moving. I am not criticizing NYC.


----------



## Kassie

MiniPoo said:


> I know that NYC is a fabulous place to visit but it is also crowded and poses the challenges to dog owners that TP is facing. Because TP has to get a tiny dog because she lives there, I was wondering if she ever considered moving. I am not criticizing NYC.




I never assume anyone's choices. I live on Vancouver Island in the middle of one of our aboriginal reservations. Its vast wooded lands. One may think why on earth have a small dog when it is at risk of large predators of the ground and of the sky? I love a small dog and I love the large dogs. Which is why I have both. The large shepherd swims in the ocean, and there he can encounter orcas, grey whales, seals and sea lions. Size is choices. I think I'd be comfortable taking a well trained large dog walking down Manhatten. A tiny one is at risk of injury, but so is the large. That being said, last time I was in Manhatten, I was pushing my baby in a baby carriage. Crossing the streets and navigating traffic of car and pedestrian was challenging. I spent a lot of time in Central Park. At the time, the Park allowed dogs to be off leash before 8:00 am. So dogs of all sizes could run and frolick and there was a cafe that had water bowls out......dogs of all sizes and all colors were rushing about. People's choices - that's what makes the world so unique. And the characters of the individual dogs also sets the pace of possibilities.....


Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## MiniPoo

I am not assuming anything about people's choice. I was just curious, as I said before, if TP ever considered living somewhere else besides the fabulous, yet extremely crowded NYC. When she checks back on the forum, perhaps she will share her feelings if she is so inclined. I am not asking her to defend her choice, just wondering if she considered living in a place where she could have any size dog she wanted, and perhaps a backyard as well.

Not criticizing. Not assuming anything. Just just curious.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> I know that NYC is a fabulous place to visit but it is also crowded and poses the challenges to dog owners that TP is facing. Because TP has to get a tiny dog because she lives there, I was wondering if she ever considered moving. I am not criticizing NYC.



I don't think that I could give it up completely. Maybe snowbird someday, and that would be another reason to have really tiny dogs - two would need to fit in one carrier under the airplane seat!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Kassie said:


> I never assume anyone's choices. I live on Vancouver Island in the middle of one of our aboriginal reservations. Its vast wooded lands. One may think why on earth have a small dog when it is at risk of large predators of the ground and of the sky? I love a small dog and I love the large dogs. Which is why I have both. The large shepherd swims in the ocean, and there he can encounter orcas, grey whales, seals and sea lions. Size is choices. I think I'd be comfortable taking a well trained large dog walking down Manhatten. A tiny one is at risk of injury, but so is the large. That being said, last time I was in Manhatten, I was pushing my baby in a baby carriage. Crossing the streets and navigating traffic of car and pedestrian was challenging. I spent a lot of time in Central Park. At the time, the Park allowed dogs to be off leash before 8:00 am. So dogs of all sizes could run and frolick and there was a cafe that had water bowls out......dogs of all sizes and all colors were rushing about. People's choices - that's what makes the world so unique. And the characters of the individual dogs also sets the pace of possibilities.....
> 
> 
> Sent with Tapatalk



Yes, it is dangerous to cross the street - even more so these days because they have added bicycle lanes and half of the bikes don't stop for lights, I always pick up Timi to cross. 
And yes they do still have off leash hours at Central Park, but I won't even take her into an all sizes dog run, no way am I going to have her in Central Park where a Mastiff or a Pit Bull might decide to chase her with the owner too far away to intervene! That is like my worst nightmare!
As it is, you run into too damn many off lead dogs in Central Park during non off leash hours!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

MiniPoo said:


> I am not assuming anything about people's choice. I was just curious, as I said before, if TP ever considered living somewhere else besides the fabulous, yet extremely crowded NYC. When she checks back on the forum, perhaps she will share her feelings if she is so inclined. I am not asking her to defend her choice, just wondering if she considered living in a place where she could have any size dog she wanted, and perhaps a backyard as well.
> 
> Not criticizing. Not assuming anything. Just just curious.



Uprooting a place that you've lived for many years can be very hard, emotionally and even physically. There must be many things that TP loves about where she lives, where the good must outweigh the bad. Otherwise, I'm sure she wouldn't live there. Some people are meant to live the extreme crowded city life, and some people aren't. I know that I couldn't live in NYC, and wouldn't want to. I would love to visit there, even spent a week there, but I would literally go nuts if I had to live there. Yet, for many people, they love it, and couldn't imagine living anywhere else.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

We are we talking about me moving? It is more realistic to discuss me getting a puppy to fit into my current lifestyle than to discuss changing my entire life!


----------



## MiniPoo

TP, I asked you a question that I would have asked anyone who seems to have so many challenges having a dog in a large urban city. You answered my question, as well as several other people chose to answer for you, which extended the conversation. We can stop talking about it now as far as I am concerned.


----------



## ranniew

Trulee is absolutely adorable, Tiny Poodles! I am also a small dog person, although Mia (now 4.5lb at 11 months) is really the smallest I would go... Sometimes I feel guilty that she is exposed to more potential harm because of her delicate frame... We live in downtown Toronto, busy streets and all, so I'm so impressed that you have done so well with your tiny ones! Looking forward to more pictures of Trulee!!


----------



## vegas

When I worked in Tokyo, I was impressed by the dogs. They were tiny, and exceedingly well behaved. It must be even harder to have a dog in Tokyo than in New York. But clearly the dog-owner culture had adapted to the demands of having a pet in a tiny living space with crowded sidewalks and heavy traffic. The tiny dogs were so well behaved that I often walked past them before realizing I had seen a dog at all -- they would sit quietly in a purse or a bicycle basket, barely moving and never making a sound. I even saw a city dweller walking his cat -- on a leash!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

ranniew said:


> Trulee is absolutely adorable, Tiny Poodles! I am also a small dog person, although Mia (now 4.5lb at 11 months) is really the smallest I would go... Sometimes I feel guilty that she is exposed to more potential harm because of her delicate frame... We live in downtown Toronto, busy streets and all, so I'm so impressed that you have done so well with your tiny ones! Looking forward to more pictures of Trulee!!



Thanks for your kind words.
But I don't understand what's to feel guilty about? I feel like my girls have a big benefit because they are small enough to goon bags and go on public transportation. A big dog living in the city will rarely, if ever go further than they and their owner can walk - what a boring life - one dog park if you are lucky enough to live near any at all, not to mention 1-2 vets to choose from and G-d forbid you have an emergency in the middle of the night...


----------



## lily cd re

vegas, Ian Dunbar often talks about doing training workshops in Japan. I think he has been there many times during his life out on the lecture circuit road. There are many trainers who are well versed in the Sirius Puppy curriculum and he says the Japanese are very faithful about following instructions so maybe that is part of why so many dogs in Tokyo are so well behaved. I know a lot of them are poodles since every time I've been to Yale or other campuses with many Asian students, the young women go off the deep end with wanting to play with Lily.


----------



## ranniew

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thanks for your kind words.
> But I don't understand what's to feel guilty about? I feel like my girls have a big benefit because they are small enough to goon bags and go on public transportation. A big dog living in the city will rarely, if ever go further than they and their owner can walk - what a boring life - one dog park if you are lucky enough to live near any at all, not to mention 1-2 vets to choose from and G-d forbid you have an emergency in the middle of the night...


Sorry, I guess in our situation, we have a lot of large sized dogs in the area, so I rarely take her to off leash areas where she can run around freely... It's hard for me to find dogs of similar size for her to play with worry free, which is why I'm now looking into getting another dog. Mia also loves kids, but again because of her size, I am very careful on when and who she can play with. I don't know, there are just so many things I feel she could be part of if she were a little bigger! But I do agree that being small definitely has many many perks for city life!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

ranniew said:


> Sorry, I guess in our situation, we have a lot of large sized dogs in the area, so I rarely take her to off leash areas where she can run around freely... It's hard for me to find dogs of similar size for her to play with worry free, which is why I'm now looking into getting another dog. Mia also loves kids, but again because of her size, I am very careful on when and who she can play with. I don't know, there are just so many things I feel she could be part of if she were a little bigger! But I do agree that being small definitely has many many perks for city life!!



Oh do get her another poodle her own size to play with, you simply won't believe how much fun they have together!
Half the reason that I am considering getting a new puppy is as a gift for Timi, 95% of the dogs at the small dog park are too big for her, but she had the time of her life recently when we babysat for a 2 1/2 pound Yorkie. I had to separate them at times just so they could rest!


----------



## ranniew

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh do get her another poodle her own size to play with, you simply won't believe how much fun they have together!
> Half the reason that I am considering getting a new puppy is as a gift for Timi, 95% of the dogs at the small dog park are too big for her, but she had the time of her life recently when we babysat for a 2 1/2 pound Yorkie. I had to separate them at times just so they could rest!


Thanks! Great to hear I'm on the right track. I'm on two waitlists for litters at the end of July! Pretty excited, but not sure if we'll find one of similar size.. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well all I got was a video of her very cutely eating moistened kibble this week, so nothing that I can post.
She is still way smaller than her sister, like maybe just a bit more than half her size, but I did not get a weight, so I am a little worried. Who knows, her sister could be an oversized 8 pounder, and she could be a five pounder.... Just trying to prepare myself for worst case scenario.... 
Her personality sounds very Timi like though - her breeder says that she is literally doing cartwheels, landing standing on her back legs with her front paws held high over her head lol! That sounds like fun having a poodle who could do that - don't think that I have even seen a circus poodle do cartwheels!


----------



## glorybeecosta

ranniew said:


> Thanks! Great to hear I'm on the right track. I'm on two waitlists for litters at the end of July! Pretty excited, but not sure if we'll find one of similar size.. Fingers crossed!!


I would not worry if in size range, mine are 3 5.5, 7.5 no problem, My black looks bigger but she has the longest legs and is the smallest boned, I have ever seen but weights less than Bella who also has long legs. They are doing fine, and the 3 pounder is the boss


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well here is a bit of encouraging news - remember the ice white girl who was born about two weeks after Trulee who was so tiny her breeder wasn't sure if she would make and and I thought would for sure be way smaller than Trulee?
Well now, even though two weeks younger, she is bigger than Trulee!
My gosh, this could really be it, she could be the one that I have been dreaming of for thirty years now!
Squeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

glorybeecosta said:


> I would not worry if in size range, mine are 3 5.5, 7.5 no problem, My black looks bigger but she has the longest legs and is the smallest boned, I have ever seen but weights less than Bella who also has long legs. They are doing fine, and the 3 pounder is the boss



I agree, the most important is a good temperament match, a couple of pounds bigger should not be a problem. The only reason that I am holding out for extra tiny is because of how much I have to carry them. Well that and an emotional connection, my first poodle, that I lost young, on the table being spayed was a two pounder and I have wanted one close to her size ever since. My second poodle Tadia was 3 1/2 pounds, and I thought she was huge lol, so now I think 3 pounds would be just right!


----------



## oshagcj914

Aren't the extremely tiny ones at greater risk for health problems? Like isn't it more difficult to dose medications and anesthesia and stuff like that in such a tiny dog? I get that you need to have a lightweight dog to carry, but it seems like the breeding to extreme sizes, whether large or small, carries more risk. All the extremely tiny dogs I've seen have seemed sickly, had serious health problems, or died young. Many people on my Dane forum seem to be obsessed with having the biggest Dane, but the huge ones are the ones whose hearts and joints give out early


----------



## Tiny Poodles

oshagcj914 said:


> Aren't the extremely tiny ones at greater risk for health problems? Like isn't it more difficult to dose medications and anesthesia and stuff like that in such a tiny dog? I get that you need to have a lightweight dog to carry, but it seems like the breeding to extreme sizes, whether large or small, carries more risk. All the extremely tiny dogs I've seen have seemed sickly, had serious health problems, or died young. Many people on my Dane forum seem to be obsessed with having the biggest Dane, but the huge ones are the ones whose hearts and joints give out early



I tend to agree with you that most of the tiny ones around are unhealthy, but, and this is a big but, that is why I do not just go and get myself a tiny from a breeder who purposely breeds for small size without regard to health and soundness.
Instead I am waiting, and waiting for my over fifty years experienced show breeder who has worked diligently to remove structural and health problems from her lines. This is a breeder who just last year removed a dog from her breeding program that she had spent many thousands of dollars purchasing and many thousands of dollars finishing him (GCH) because his knees went bad. She spent another few thousand dollars having his knees surgically repaired and then when he was recovered placed him in a pet home for an adoption fee of $400. That isn't just talk, I know the person who adopted him. And again, we are speaking about poodles who come from over fifty years of that kind of breeding ethics!
This would be my fourth poodle from this breeder. My 14 year old from her is entirely healthy (except for a slight heart murmur that requires no meds and is unlikely to progress) and runs and plays with my entirely healthy two year old from the same breeder every day.
You used to be right about the anesthesia/meds - my first and tiniest poodle died on the table being spayed , but that was thirty years ago. At least around here (probably because of the space issues), every vet has a multitude of very tiny dogs in their practice and are quite accustomed to working with them, and I have not had any issues like that since. They seem to do just fine with anesthetizing them, and if meds don't come in he appropriate dosage, they can be compounded for them, no problem. And me, my whole life is built upon accommodating tiny dogs. I know that there is always a greater risk of a tiny one being accidentally hurt, but I humbly do think that there are very few homes in the world that they could be safer in than with me.
So yes, I feel pretty darn comfortable with my choice with my way of doing it! I am not looking for a purposely bred tiny dog, I am waiting for the rare tiny one that comes out of full sized healthy dogs.
That being said, the next month or so is the time when any abnormality that could cause a puppy to be extra tiny (such as a liver shunt) would show itself, so I am still holding my breath a little. But that is another great thing about my breeder - she doesn't shove them out the door at 8 weeks old as so many ( even "teacup" breeders do). The absolute minimum age that she lets them go is 12 weeks, and for me, she will keep this puppy until at least sixteen weeks to make sure that she is the size that I want and if she is, that all is well ❤
If G-d forbid there is any abnormality with this puppy, she wants it to be discovered on her watch, not mine!


----------



## ranniew

glorybeecosta said:


> I would not worry if in size range, mine are 3 5.5, 7.5 no problem, My black looks bigger but she has the longest legs and is the smallest boned, I have ever seen but weights less than Bella who also has long legs. They are doing fine, and the 3 pounder is the boss





Tiny Poodles said:


> I agree, the most important is a good temperament match, a couple of pounds bigger should not be a problem. The only reason that I am holding out for extra tiny is because of how much I have to carry them. Well that and an emotional connection, my first poodle, that I lost young, on the table being spayed was a two pounder and I have wanted one close to her size ever since. My second poodle Tadia was 3 1/2 pounds, and I thought she was huge lol, so now I think 3 pounds would be just right!


Thanks Tiny Poodles & glorybeecosta!! I'm not too worried about the second puppy being a little bigger - we are hoping he/she will be a pound more than Mia, but temperament match will definitely be _the_ priority! We are super excited, so fingers crossed there will be a puppy for us!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

ranniew said:


> Thanks Tiny Poodles & glorybeecosta!! I'm not too worried about the second puppy being a little bigger - we are hoping he/she will be a pound more than Mia, but temperament match will definitely be _the_ priority! We are super excited, so fingers crossed there will be a puppy for us!



Puppyticipating is such fun! What color/sex are you hoping for?


----------



## ranniew

Tiny Poodles said:


> Puppyticipating is such fun! What color/sex are you hoping for?


It's nervous and exciting!! We are fairly open to color - white, cream, apricot, red are all good. Husband wants another apricot/red (same as Mia), but white/very light cream has always felt very special to me!

I've read things about a boy and a girl getting along better than two girls, but we are really hoping for another girl... Mia has such a sweet and soft personality, I can't imagine her not getting along with a little sister! End of the day though, temperament will be the top thing, if it's the right one, boy or girl won't matter! :biggrin1:


----------



## Tiny Poodles

ranniew said:


> It's nervous and exciting!! We are fairly open to color - white, cream, apricot, red are all good. Husband wants another apricot/red (same as Mia), but white/very light cream has always felt very special to me!
> 
> 
> 
> I've read things about a boy and a girl getting along better than two girls, but we are really hoping for another girl... Mia has such a sweet and soft personality, I can't imagine her not getting along with a little sister! End of the day though, temperament will be the top thing, if it's the right one, boy or girl won't matter! :biggrin1:



Matching set, or contrasting, either would be beautiful!
In my opinion, if you know nothing about the dogs, then it is safe to say that the opposite sex will get along better than same sex, but when you are able to correctly match the temperaments, same sex can get along just great.
But I know what you mean about Mia - I feel the same about Timi, that she could really get along with any temperament. She doesn't get offended easily and always tries to keep the peace...


----------



## glorybeecosta

I have had 8 of which 7 were females, different ages, from different breeders and have never had a problem with they getting along. I also prefer females, I think easier to house break. I have a 3 yr old 3 pounds, a 5 year old 5.5pounds (just got here a little over a week ago, and an 11 yr old 7.5 pounds. My 3 yr is somewhat of a bully, not fighting, running over and jumping at her and run away real fast. I leave them in the kitchen when I leave, when I come home 2 in one bed and 1 in the other and it alternates.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

glorybeecosta said:


> I have had 8 of which 7 were females, different ages, from different breeders and have never had a problem with they getting along. I also prefer females, I think easier to house break. I have a 3 yr old 3 pounds, a 5 year old 5.5pounds (just got here a little over a week ago, and an 11 yr old 7.5 pounds. My 3 yr is somewhat of a bully, not fighting, running over and jumping at her and run away real fast. I leave them in the kitchen when I leave, when I come home 2 in one bed and 1 in the other and it alternates.



I have to be careful with Teaka as she used to be the bottom of the pack of three and now that she is left to be the alpha by default, she can go a little too far, and actually connect teeth on Timi and make her Yelp. But I am lucky that she has such separation anxiety when I go out that she follows Timi around like a lost puppy, begging her "just let me be near you", so there is no risk of her getting nasty when I am not home.


----------



## MiniPoo

I know that you do not want to bother Trulee's breeder, but I wish she would send you an updated picture of her. How can we effectively obsess if we do not have a picture to focus on?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> I know that you do not want to bother Trulee's breeder, but I wish she would send you an updated picture of her. How can we effectively obsess if we do not have a picture to focus on?



Haha, I will send her your message.,
This is the second week without a weigh-in and I am thinking that either she is gaining fast and Lynn doesn't want to upset me, or she is still on the tiny track and Lynn wants it to be a happy surprise.
In my past experience, bad news comes quickly, she likes to give surprises ?


----------



## zooeysmom

She's keeping all of us on our toes LOL


----------



## Tiny Poodles

zooeysmom said:


> She's keeping all of us on our toes LOL



Tell me about it! One day I am like "ugh, forget about it, it is never going to happen, she will be a five pounder"
Next day I am like "but what if this is it, what if my dream 3 pounder has finally arrived - squeeeee!"
And the next day I am like "She is going to be right smack in the middle size-wise, and I am going to have to make the torturous decision of "do I settle for this, it might be the best I ever get. But how would I feel if 
I settle and the dream comes along a year from now and I have to watch her go to someone else. But I already am so attached to this puppy, how do I watch HER go to someone else"!
Not a fun ride....well except for the squeeee! day, that day is fun, but the other two days suck....


----------



## Mfmst

That's funny MiniPoo! I keep checking in to see if there has been a weight update


----------



## TrixieTreasure

glorybeecosta said:


> I have had 8 of which 7 were females, different ages, from different breeders and have never had a problem with they getting along. I also prefer females, I think easier to house break. I have a 3 yr old 3 pounds, a 5 year old 5.5pounds (just got here a little over a week ago, and an 11 yr old 7.5 pounds. My 3 yr is somewhat of a bully, not fighting, running over and jumping at her and run away real fast. I leave them in the kitchen when I leave, when I come home 2 in one bed and 1 in the other and it alternates.



I started out with males, Tinker, Chipper, and Rusty, and then I got my first female ( Trixie) in 1983. I never noticed any difference in temperament. The only thing I noticed about the males were when it came to feeding time. There wasn't any fighting, but there were some growling. So I just had to learn to feed them in different rooms, and then all was fine. I also prefer females, but you know, I have never figured out why that is. I've actually have had more males than females, and both sexes were wonderful. After Trixie, came Skipper and Tuffy ( both boys), and then Trina and Kaydee. I think it was after I got Trina and Kaydee is when I decided that I liked and preferred females. So if I ever DO get another Poodle, it will definitely be a female. But BOTH have been wonderful to have!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> That's funny MiniPoo! I keep checking in to see if there has been a weight update



Well I can tell you this, in the video that she sent last week her sister looked to be twice her size. So IF her sister is the typical six pounder, then Trulee could really be .... Squeeeee!
And I tell you, in my experience with Lynn, she will let you know bad news right away, but good news she likes to hold back for maximum impact when you do finally hear it. So there is still cause to be optimistic!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

And Richard's sister is getting the 13 day younger white girl! It is going to be quite a puppy party at the airport that day - I sure hope that I am part of the party!
And I hope that the nanny can carry three in one bag! The three of them together should only weigh maybe 6-7 pounds....


----------



## glorybeecosta

Tiny Poodles said:


> And Richard's sister is getting the 13 day younger white girl! It is going to be quite a puppy party at the airport that day - I sure hope that I am part of the party!
> And I hope that the nanny can carry three in one bag! The three of them together should only weigh maybe 6-7 pounds....


Oh My God I would be so excited to have my friend, relatives all pick up poodles the same day from the same breeder, how exciting.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

glorybeecosta said:


> Oh My God I would be so excited to have my friend, relatives all pick up poodles the same day from the same breeder, how exciting.



Right? That will be such a fun day! Even if Trulee isn't truly Trulee, I will be sad, but I am still going! Maybe will try to find a restaurant near the airport with an outdoor cafe, and have a puppy brunch!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Reports today are that Trulee is the the "trouble maker" of the group and " she should join the circus".
I think that I am in for another rough first year, so please keep reminding me that when you "tame" such a puppy, they turn into the most intelligent, connected, amazingly behaved dog that you could ever hope for!!!


----------



## MiniPoo

You and I have shared some common experiences having 2-3 dogs at a time. The hardest that I had was with Neeka because both of my 2 older dogs were geriatric. I spent a lot of tethering time with Neeka and really, really wanted to send her back to the breeder because she bit my older dogs and I did not want to see that happen. But we got through it and now I call Neeka my GOLDEN CHILD or Golden Girl. She communicates (sometimes more than I want) to let me know when she needs to go outside or wants her donkey off the top of the refrigerator. She goes out and retrieves our older dog Phoenix when Phoenix just stands in the backyard in the rain in a stupor. She is smart as a whip and loves to sleep on my feet or on my lap on the couch.

Neeka, once the devil dog, is very sweet and I am very glad my husband did not listen to me when I wanted to send her back.

Then came Dakota. I had hoped for a laid back dog but I got Dakota instead. He was definitely playful and definitely smart and definitely loved people, but he treated my older dogs just like Neeka did as a pup. My mental mindset was in a better place this time because I knew it would get better.

It has gotten better. He is now my SILVER SON (since golden is taken). He is playful and fun and smart and gets along a lot better with the older dogs. There is peace again.

I think he might be the most playful dog I have had. I really enjoy that about him.

To make a long story short (TOO LATE!), it will be better this time around for you because you will have your golden girl Timi to help put Trulee in her place and to wear her out. Timi will show her where to potty and how to play. All will be well.

PS - Still no picture of Trulee yet? She MUST be on target for the small size!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Nope, no pictures yet, but I got a hint that the next one will be a a shaved face, I really don't care, I have no doubts about her beauty, I just want to see her on the scale!
I sure do know what you mean about the puppy being a problem with the older dogs - I had that big time with Timi and Tangee. Teaka though fortunately despite being 14 years old is not all that geriatric - there will be times when she wants to romp right along with them, and she would have NO problem letting them know to leave her alone when she doesn't.
I sure HOPE that Timi would help to teach Trulee some manners, but I fear that it will go the opposite way and Trulee will bring out Timi's inner wild child lol!
Well if nothing else, they will certainly tire one another out, and that is always a good thing with a puppy lol.
But oh, the puppy proofing, the sleepless nights ...maybe this time I really am too old for it lol!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> You and I have shared some common experiences having 2-3 dogs at a time. The hardest that I had was with Neeka because both of my 2 older dogs were geriatric. I spent a lot of tethering time with Neeka and really, really wanted to send her back to the breeder because she bit my older dogs and I did not want to see that happen. But we got through it and now I call Neeka my GOLDEN CHILD or Golden Girl. She communicates (sometimes more than I want) to let me know when she needs to go outside or wants her donkey off the top of the refrigerator. She goes out and retrieves our older dog Phoenix when Phoenix just stands in the backyard in the rain in a stupor. She is smart as a whip and loves to sleep on my feet or on my lap on the couch.
> 
> Neeka, once the devil dog, is very sweet and I am very glad my husband did not listen to me when I wanted to send her back.
> 
> Then came Dakota. I had hoped for a laid back dog but I got Dakota instead. He was definitely playful and definitely smart and definitely loved people, but he treated my older dogs just like Neeka did as a pup. My mental mindset was in a better place this time because I knew it would get better.
> 
> It has gotten better. He is now my SILVER SON (since golden is taken). He is playful and fun and smart and gets along a lot better with the older dogs. There is peace again.
> 
> I think he might be the most playful dog I have had. I really enjoy that about him.
> 
> To make a long story short (TOO LATE!), it will be better this time around for you because you will have your golden girl Timi to help put Trulee in her place and to wear her out. Timi will show her where to potty and how to play. All will be well.
> 
> PS - Still no picture of Trulee yet? She MUST be on target for the small size!



You know, just re -reading your post (it comforts me to hear about devil dogs turning into Golden/Silver children?) and it occurs to me that you should be thinking of getting a puppy too! I bet that Dakota would just LOVE to have a young pup to play with! I do know know that it is going to be the best gift that I ever gave Timi, no doubt about that!


----------



## zooeysmom

How much longer do you have to wait, TP? I have to wait up to 3 weeks on the Golden pup so I'm joining you in wait!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

zooeysmom said:


> How much longer do you have to wait, TP? I have to wait up to 3 weeks on the Golden pup so I'm joining you in wait!



Puppyticipating lol! It is exciting, isn't it!
But in my case it isn't the breeder making me wait, it is me! Breeders never agree with this, but my formula of doubling the weight at 16 weeks, possibly plus half a pound when they fill out has worked perfectly for every one of my girls. So unless it is abundantly clear that she is either too big or extremely small before then, I am making me wait until she is 16 weeks when the formula can be done. Lynn may not be thrilled with that since my friend and Richard's sister are going to wait right along with me, and I am sorry about that, but she will do it for me.
And anyhow, I am so over the tiny crying baby shark puppy thing, as far as I am concerned, the later she arrives the better!
I have seen people get puppies from her from 5 - 10 months old, and they were all thrilled with them, so I really don't feel the burning desire to get her as soon as possible and make my imprint on them. In fact I got Timi at 14 weeks, and I can't say that 
I enjoyed her much until she was around six months - it was at that age when she finally realized that others around her mattered and that we were not just there for her amusement, if you know what I mean!
Anyhow, only 3 weeks sounds like a piece of cake to me, I probably have 8 more weeks to go!


----------



## MiniPoo

Tiny Poodles said:


> You know, just re -reading your post (it comforts me to hear about devil dogs turning into Golden/Silver children&#55357;&#56842 and it occurs to me that you should be thinking of getting a puppy too! I bet that Dakota would just LOVE to have a young pup to play with! I do know know that it is going to be the best gift that I ever gave Timi, no doubt about that!


Are you trying to get back at me because I said 4 dogs might be easier to handle than 3 when you were talking about the very small white poodle born in another litter? 

I have considered getting another minipoodle when I think about how much easier it is to wash and groom Dakota because he is smaller than my PWDs. I also think another minipoodle could keep up with Dakota's speed. But it isn't going to happen any time soon.

First, Dakota really is a people dog. He is ok with my other dogs, but he never sleeps with them or seeks them out much. He follows me around and if they are there too, that is fine. I have to use 2 balls to play fetch with Neeka and Dakota because he always gets to the ball first, he likes a ball that is too hard for Neeka. I throw Neeka's soft ball first and then Dakota's kong ball and they race to get to their ball. Neeka swerves over to see if Dakota will try to take her ball (you know, play?) but he is very very serious about his fetch. He puts 110% into getting his kong ball and running back to me to do it again. No side play with Dakota. So even if I got another minipoodle, that does not mean Dakota would want to play with the new dog. 

The way I get Neeka and Dakota to interact is to get a toy that they both like a whole lot, and then they will chase each other to get it. It has to be a big floppy toy with lots of squeakers that they can both grab hold of easily. I have 2 such toys.

The real reason I would not get a 3rd dog anytime soon is that Phoenix can barely walk and do her business outside. No way I would bring a puppy into this house with her in that condition. I would not put her through that. Plus, we both know that 3 dogs can be good, but 2 dogs are best.

If in a few years if I am crazy enough to consider a 3rd dog again, I would want to get a very laid back dog that liked to play with other dogs. Then maybe Neeka was have a real play buddy instead of dog that plays with her sometimes.


----------



## zooeysmom

Tiny Poodles said:


> And anyhow, I am so over the tiny crying baby shark puppy thing, as far as I am concerned, the later she arrives the better!
> I have seen people get puppies from her from 5 - 10 months old, and they were all thrilled with them, so I really don't feel the burning desire to get her as soon as possible and make my imprint on them.


Yeah, I've noticed no difference between pups we've gotten young vs. older pups or adults. They all bond the same. I bet you're just anxious to know if this will be your girl or not. 

While I was just typing this, Maizie ate the thick plastic wrapper from my Starbucks Frappuccino. If the breeder doesn't choose me for the puppy, it's the universe's way of telling me I already have my hands full! LOL


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> Are you trying to get back at me because I said 4 dogs might be easier to handle than 3 when you were talking about the very small white poodle born in another litter?
> 
> I have considered getting another minipoodle when I think about how much easier it is to wash and groom Dakota because he is smaller than my PWDs. I also think another minipoodle could keep up with Dakota's speed. But it isn't going to happen any time soon.
> 
> First, Dakota really is a people dog. He is ok with my other dogs, but he never sleeps with them or seeks them out much. He follows me around and if they are there too, that is fine. I have to use 2 balls to play fetch with Neeka and Dakota because he always gets to the ball first, he likes a ball that is too hard for Neeka. I throw Neeka's soft ball first and then Dakota's kong ball and they race to get to their ball. Neeka swerves over to see if Dakota will try to take her ball (you know, play?) but he is very very serious about his fetch. He puts 110% into getting his kong ball and running back to me to do it again. No side play with Dakota. So even if I got another minipoodle, that does not mean Dakota would want to play with the new dog.
> 
> The way I get Neeka and Dakota to interact is to get a toy that they both like a whole lot, and then they will chase each other to get it. It has to be a big floppy toy with lots of squeakers that they can both grab hold of easily. I have 2 such toys.
> 
> The real reason I would not get a 3rd dog anytime soon is that Phoenix can barely walk and do her business outside. No way I would bring a puppy into this house with her in that condition. I would not put her through that. Plus, we both know that 3 dogs can be good, but 2 dogs are best.
> 
> If in a few years if I am crazy enough to consider a 3rd dog again, I would want to get a very laid back dog that liked to play with other dogs. Then maybe Neeka was have a real play buddy instead of dog that plays with her sometimes.



No really, I just thought Dakota might enjoy it (and like you said help train the puppy), I did not realize that he was not that interested in other dogs. Though he might be if you got a puppy, and surely the puppy would rather bother Dakota than Phoenix!
Funny you should mention competing for balls - I already have a huge problem with Timi grabbing Teaka's ball - I often have to hold her just to let Teaka get a turn. I try to throw Timi's first, further away, and then Teaka's closer, but Timi is so dang fast that on the way back with her ball she stops and grabs Teaka's before Teaka has gotten it. It is going to be a nightmare with three lol!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

zooeysmom said:


> Yeah, I've noticed no difference between pups we've gotten young vs. older pups or adults. They all bond the same. I bet you're just anxious to know if this will be your girl or not.
> 
> 
> 
> While I was just typing this, Maizie ate the thick plastic wrapper from my Starbucks Frappuccino. If the breeder doesn't choose me for the puppy, it's the universe's way of telling me I already have my hands full! LOL



Yes, that's it - getting a puppy is such a huge life changer, I just want to know if that will be happening or not! But it's my own darn fault being so picky about size. But hey, if I wasn't so picky about size I wouldn't even be thinking about another puppy for a couple of years, so it really has to be like this for me. I am just super fortunate that I have a breeder who will allow me to reserve a puppy without committing to it - nobody else would ever allow me to do that, and I am so grateful to her!

And oh boy, I did not realize that Maizie still had those puppy shenanigans going on, but maybe that is a good thing that you are still on guard for puppy hijinks? You will just have to stay in that mode a little longer! Me, Timi has already become my "Golden Child" as MiniPoo calls it - I am already living the relaxed good life, and it will be a culture shock to go back into ever vigilant puppy mode again!
Please remind me, what is the reason for the breeder not deciding yet? Is she considering him as a show prospect? I know that she cannot be questioning what a wonderful parent you will be!


----------



## MiniPoo

Tiny Poodles said:


> No really, I just thought Dakota might enjoy it (and like you said help train the puppy), I did not realize that he was not that interested in other dogs. Though he might be if you got a puppy, and surely the puppy would rather bother Dakota than Phoenix!
> Funny you should mention competing for balls - I already have a huge problem with Timi grabbing Teaka's ball - I often have to hold her just to let Teaka get a turn. I try to throw Timi's first, further away, and then Teaka's closer, but Timi is so dang fast that on the way back with her ball she stops and grabs Teaka's before Teaka has gotten it. It is going to be a nightmare with three lol!


Neeka likes being around Dakota a lot. Dakota would be happy to be a single dog although sometimes he seems to enjoy their company. Dakota plays by himself a lot or with me. 

Dakota is a people loving dog and a playful dog. He just doesn't seek out the other dogs a lot. I have to create games for the 2 of them.

I would go bonkers with 4 dogs. Phoenix is so high maintenance right now. It is hard for me to cope with her sometimes. It was a big decision to get Dakota because of Pheonix's age. Now it is clear to me for my mental health that there will be no more dogs for several years at a minimum.


----------



## zooeysmom

Tiny Poodles said:


> Please remind me, what is the reason for the breeder not deciding yet? Is she considering him as a show prospect? I know that she cannot be questioning what a wonderful parent you will be!


Aww, thank you  He's a pet puppy, but she wants him to stay in the San Diego area because she is very attached to him. A gal with a male from her one year ago is the one I suspect she will choose for him  It's a beautiful litter of puppies and I'd be lucky to get any one of them, but he is clearly the shining star and the only one I have my heart set on.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

zooeysmom said:


> Aww, thank you  He's a pet puppy, but she wants him to stay in the San Diego area because she is very attached to him. A gal with a male from her one year ago is the one I suspect she will choose for him  It's a beautiful litter of puppies and I'd be lucky to get any one of them, but he is clearly the shining star and the only one I have my heart set on.



Oh dang, that is kind of silly of her to let herself get so attached to a puppy. Would that former customer take another, or does she also only want him? Is it a big litter? Unless she has an over abundance of homes linked up, if the other person will take another, I bet the breeder won't trade two good homes for one just to keep him close!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> Neeka likes being around Dakota a lot. Dakota would be happy to be a single dog although sometimes he seems to enjoy their company. Dakota plays by himself a lot or with me.
> 
> Dakota is a people loving dog and a playful dog. He just doesn't seek out the other dogs a lot. I have to create games for the 2 of them.
> 
> I would go bonkers with 4 dogs. Phoenix is so high maintenance right now. It is hard for me to cope with her sometimes. It was a big decision to get Dakota because of Pheonix's age. Now it is clear to me for my mental health that there will be no more dogs for several years at a minimum.



Oh, I totally understand that. It is a huge thing for me to get Trulee now too, but if she is truly the one, I must grab her while I can!


----------



## zooeysmom

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh dang, that is kind of silly of her to let herself get so attached to a puppy. Would that former customer take another, or does she also only want him? Is it a big litter? Unless she has an over abundance of homes linked up, if the other person will take another, I bet the breeder won't trade two good homes for one just to keep him close!


I'm not sure if the other customer would take the other--there are only 2 boys and 2 girls in the litter! So, we'll see


----------



## Tiny Poodles

zooeysmom said:


> I'm not sure if the other customer would take the other--there are only 2 boys and 2 girls in the litter! So, we'll see



Wow, such a small litter for labs! Fingers and paws crossed for you that it works out as it should for you. I firmly believe that if we don't get these puppies it is because there is another one around the bend that is meant for us!
I still remember the day that I stood transfixed outside a pet store window staring at a tiny white and silver parti poodle. It was so tiny and so beautiful! It was in with a litter of red, maybe 8 week old puppies because it was about the same size, but I guessed that it was at least five months old, and it stared back at me seeming to say "please get me out of this hell". But I knew all about puppymills and how wrong it was to buy from pet stores, and eventually, with much difficulty, I forced myself to walk away. Not two weeks later a woman asked me for my breeder's name, and through her 
I found out about Teaka. And the rest as they say is history. Teaka was the one who was meant for me!


----------



## zooeysmom

I absolutely agree with you, TP! And good for you for having that willpower  

This puppy is a golden retriever, btw


----------



## Tiny Poodles

zooeysmom said:


> I absolutely agree with you, TP! And good for you for having that willpower
> 
> 
> 
> This puppy is a golden retriever, btw



I know - he is an adorable little nugget!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> Wow, such a small litter for labs! Fingers and paws crossed for you that it works out as it should for you. I firmly believe that if we don't get these puppies it is because there is another one around the bend that is meant for us!
> I still remember the day that I stood transfixed outside a pet store window staring at a tiny white and silver parti poodle. It was so tiny and so beautiful! It was in with a litter of red, maybe 8 week old puppies because it was about the same size, but I guessed that it was at least five months old, and it stared back at me seeming to say "please get me out of this hell". But I knew all about puppymills and how wrong it was to buy from pet stores, and eventually, with much difficulty, I forced myself to walk away. Not two weeks later a woman asked me for my breeder's name, and through her
> I found out about Teaka. And the rest as they say is history. Teaka was the one who was meant for me!


I so agree. I almost bought a puppy once at a pet store, and then decided not to. However, to be honest, that was before I knew how bad it is to buy from pet stores. This was way back in the early 1980's. The reason why I didn't go ahead was because the dog was being advertised as a Poodle, but it just didn't look like a Poodle. Plus, when I am hesitant or unsure about something, that's my intuition telling me not to do it. And I'm so glad that I didn't go ahead with it. About three weeks later was when I had a chance to get Trixie. If I had gone through with the pet store dog, I would have stopped looking, and then would have missed out on my chance of getting my heart dog, Trixie.

Everything happens for a reason.


----------



## TrixieTreasure

TrixieTreasure said:


> If I had gone through with the pet store dog, I would have stopped looking, and then would have missed out on my chance of getting my heart dog, Trixie.
> 
> Everything happens for a reason.



Speaking about " everything happens for a reason", I hope it's okay to go off track a little bit and share a special story. 

In 2012, when I was searching for a certain colored female kitten, I had a chance to get a cute little girl which was in the next town over from me ( within 10 miles). The kitten was exactly the color and markings that I was looking for, and it was definitely a female. But as I was holding the baby and looking at her, and petting her, for some reason, it didn't feel right. VERY hard to explain why that was, because it WAS adorable. But it just did not feel right. So I declined and kept looking. 

Then 5 days later, I found a craigslist ad where a mother cat had abandoned her newborn 5 kittens, that she gave birth to under a house. Everyone believed that something must have happened to the mother because otherwise, a mother cat would never abandon her newborn babies. The people took the 5 babies and bottle fed them, and took good care of them, and in fact the daughter even named all of the kittens. Then at 5 weeks of age, the people put the ad on Craigslist. I responded because the picture of one of the kittens looked like what I was wanting, and after finding out that it was a female, I asked to come see her. The only problem was, she was in Kelso Washington, about a 3 hour drive from where I live. Yet, If I didn't go look at her, I would have always wondered about her. As soon as I picked up that precious little baby, it was absolute instant LOVE! It really was that quick! Took only 15 seconds after picking her up, and I knew she was THE ONE. It just felt right. 

Of course I might would beg to differ now ( just kidding, lol).


----------



## Tiny Poodles

8 weeks old and 17 ounces














Her sister is only four ounces more than her, but I think has a much longer muzzle - is that an indication of size?






















As for her weight, I am not sure. 
I am beginning to think that her slow growth rate might mean something and maybe I shouldn't give as much weight to my 16 week formula as I normally would.
Even though I don't think that those online weight predicting charts are accurate, I think that they predict low, I did notice that previously she was "charting to be" a little above 4 1/2 pounds, now she is just an ounce over "charting to be" 3 pounds, so while I don't believe those charts, well if in a couple of weeks she is "charting" even less, then maybe that does tell me that she has an unusually slow growth rate, and will be one of the ones that finishes growing early. Meaning I shouldn't trust my 16 week formula either?
Either that or I am trying to talk myself into taking her even if she is bigger than I want lol - what do you think? Do you see my logic or am I deluding myself?


----------



## zooeysmom

No idea, but she and her sis sure are cute  I'm not sure why that person is handling her like that, though :frown:


----------



## Tiny Poodles

zooeysmom said:


> No idea, but she and her sis sure are cute  I'm not sure why that person is handling her like that, though :frown:



No worries, at that age you can pick them up by the scruff just like their mama does, doesn't hurt them. Really they are fine with it (at least the toys are) until at least six months.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

They are both soooo cute AND tiny!!!!! If you go by the chart they are both going to be way under 4 lbs! Keep your fingers and toes crossed that the chart is right this time!!!! LOL!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> They are both soooo cute AND tiny!!!!! If you go by the chart they are both going to be way under 4 lbs! Keep your fingers and toes crossed that the chart is right this time!!!! LOL!



Oh you are some help - "if they go by the chart" if it is right for the first time ever lol!
But I don't know, I think that those charts were developed for yorkies, who finish growing much sooner than toy poodles. Maybe this particular toy poodle has an atypical growth pattern? I think it is going to be important to watch the trend in the coming weeks. If she starts charting under three pounds, that will say something about her growth pattern even if I don't believe she will be that small (but would not complain if she was)?


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> 8 weeks old and 17 ounces
> View attachment 344377
> 
> View attachment 344385
> 
> Her sister is only four ounces more than her, but I think has a much longer muzzle - is that an indication of size?
> View attachment 344393
> 
> View attachment 344401
> 
> View attachment 344409
> 
> 
> As for her weight, I am not sure.
> I am beginning to think that her slow growth rate might mean something and maybe I shouldn't give as much weight to my 16 week formula as I normally would.
> Even though I don't think that those online weight predicting charts are accurate, I think that they predict low, I did notice that previously she was "charting to be" a little above 4 1/2 pounds, now she is just an ounce over "charting to be" 3 pounds, so while I don't believe those charts, well if in a couple of weeks she is "charting" even less, then maybe that does tell me that she has an unusually slow growth rate, and will be one of the ones that finishes growing early. Meaning I shouldn't trust my 16 week formula either?
> Either that or I am trying to talk myself into taking her even if she is bigger than I want lol - what do you think? Do you see my logic or am I deluding myself?



Oh good, I was hoping to see updated pics of those cuties! Wow, they have sure grown! Trulee really is gorgeous, but then so is her sister! And, you know, that little girl STILL looks cream color, even with her face being shaved! You can see the muzzle is lighter, but white??? Really?

Anyway, Trulee is truly beautiful! ❤


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Yes, I think that her sister is a light apricot and going to stay that way - really lovely with the black points I think.
I am glad that she is going to a friend not too far away so that we will be able to keep up with the sisters, maybe even have a play date here and there.
So let's see, by my formula, if Trulee gains 2 ounces a week until sixteen weeks, she will finish around a lean 4 pounds to a filled out 4 1/2. Probably a little over 4ish because I don't free feed anymore.
If she gains an ounce a week then she will finish a lean 3 pounds - a filled out 3 1/2.
I don't think I got a weight the last two weeks, got to look back on the thread, but I think she gained four ounces in the last two weeks.... I really want her no more than 3 1/2... Maybe she will compromise and gain one ounce one week, and two the next.....
Feeling anxious, I just want it clear one way or the other, Be a 3 pounder or be a five pounder, 
I don't want to have to make a close call!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

And she comes when Lynn calls her name. Does that mean that she is already Trulee?


----------



## Mfmst

If your breeder is calling her Trulee, I think that's a sign that she's confident the black puppy is going to be the one. Hasn't she been on the look out for two years for the teeniest Poodle for you? She hasn't had that many candidates. Btw, I always expected to see Timi in one of Bill Cunningham's street fashion pictures. Sorry that never happened and now he's gone


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> If your breeder is calling her Trulee, I think that's a sign that she's confident the black puppy is going to be the one. Hasn't she been on the look out for two years for the teeniest Poodle for you? She hasn't had that many candidates. Btw, I always expected to see Timi in one of Bill Cunningham's street fashion pictures. Sorry that never happened and now he's gone



Well sure she thinks that, but then she thought that Timi was that tiny too lol! You know that with over fifty years breeding, raising, and training Toy Poodles , that I trust her expertise in everything else concerning them, but weight, not so much. Because as a show breeder, weight was really a non- issue to her, for show it is all about height. Weight just isn't something that she ever paid attention to before. If they were too small for show, then they went as pets and she didn't get to see them grow up unless somebody mailed her a picture. 
Why, back when I got Timi the scale that she was using looked to be more than fifty years old, and not long after Timi came home she realized that it was weighing puppies much less than they actually were! So even if she was weighing them, she wasn't getting the correct weight! (Now she has the same scale as me, which I believe is highly accurate), but on this one issue, I think that I actually know more about it than her!
That being said, I do think that so far this is the smallest puppy that I have seen her produce in the time that I have been waiting, and I do think that her rate of growth is unusually slow, and although her sister is also tiny, Trulee's bone structure looks much smaller, so there is indeed still a good chance that she is truly Trulee, however I am just not going to forget the fact that the next two months is a time of major growth for a puppy and it is entirely possible that all of that could change...
I have to remember that, I have to remember that - please don't let me forget it!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well I looked back on Timi's thread, and she only weighed one ounce more than Trulee at 8 weeks old. However that was on the old scale which just a few months later it became very clear that it was severely under-weighing and was replaced, so perhaps it was already under-weighing, just not quite as drastically when Timi was a baby. And also Timi was about to have her "near death experience", so that may have been delaying her growth.
Anyhow, I am really glad that my breeder will keep Trulee until she is 16 weeks - it will take lots of patience, and unfortunately you will probably be subject to much more babbling by me, but eventually her true size will be revealed!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

So the white girl that Richard's sister is getting, who is 13 days younger than Trulee and was born way smaller, and Lynn still calls a tiny is one ounce less than Trulee. So if they were the same age, maybe 1-2 ounces more than Trulee.
Could there really be two extra tiny girls at once when I have never seen her produce anything under 4 - 4 1/2 pounds.
Or are they both 4-5 pounders?!


----------



## glorybeecosta

TP I understand your carrying them and why you want the size to be small. Cayenne is 3.2 pounds, tiny, Sage is 4.9 pounds, but long legs, it is really different carrying Cayenne as compared to Sage, I attributed that also to t the length of Sages legs. Little Bella has long legs not as long as Sages, but long, and she is 7.5, there is really a difference in carrying her


----------



## Tiny Poodles

glorybeecosta said:


> TP I understand your carrying them and why you want the size to be small. Cayenne is 3.2 pounds, tiny, Sage is 4.9 pounds, but long legs, it is really different carrying Cayenne as compared to Sage, I attributed that also to t the length of Sages legs. Little Bella has long legs not as long as Sages, but long, and she is 7.5, there is really a difference in carrying her



And try carrying Sage and Cayenne while walking through Times Square, up and down subway stairs together for a half hour or more, every pound makes a huge difference!
And I think that even if Trulee is the same weight as Cayenne, Timi is very tall and leggy and I have no doubt that Trulee will be so as well, so that will add to the difficulty of carrying them in one purse-like bag. She really, really needs to be extra tiny for this to work without drastically changing what I can do and where I can go with them!


----------



## MiniPoo

If she is 4 lbs at 16 weeks, would you take a chance of her or would she already be too big? If she were 3-3/4 lbs at 16 weeks, would you bring her home? Just trying to see what the cutoff would be.

I am going to use my dubious psychic powers and predict she will be around 4 lbs at materity, maybe a little less without a coat. 

Glad you got your pretty puppy pictures. Both of them are adorable.


----------



## TeamPoodle

Oh Trulee and her sister are both so adorable! I hope she is the right size for you


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> If she is 4 lbs at 16 weeks, would you take a chance of her or would she already be too big? If she were 3-3/4 lbs at 16 weeks, would you bring her home? Just trying to see what the cutoff would be.
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to use my dubious psychic powers and predict she will be around 4 lbs at materity, maybe a little less without a coat.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you got your pretty puppy pictures. Both of them are adorable.



You meant what if that is her adult size prediction at 16 weeks right? If she weighed that much at 16 weeks she would be way oversized as an adult!
And the answer is I don't know, and that is my biggest fear! I hope that if my breeder co-operates on the weekly weights that I will get a good feel for her growth rate and let that help me to make a decision. Also my friend will be visiting and looking closely at her temperament for me me in a couple of weeks, and how closely she matches my ideal would play into it.
But I am really hoping that she does not wind up in the middle like that - I hope that she is either clearly tiny or clearly too big because that choice would be excruciating for me! What if I pass and she is an early finished growing dog and winds up just the size that I wanted. What if she has the perfect temperament 4 pounder and my breeder never gets one as small as, let alone smaller again? What if I take her and my ideal 3 pounder comes along next year and 
I have to watch someone else get her. What if I get a four pounder and 
I just can't manage carrying her with Timi, that would change everything!
I really don't want to have to make that choice!!
But I agree with you, taking history into account, a 4 - 4 1/2 pounder is the most likely outcome ?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Also I might add that oddly the four pounders that I have seen from my breeder did not look all that tiny as puppies - they looked pretty normal sized, maybe slightly small, but just finished growing early, and there is now darn way to predict that!
Timi grew up to, maybe even a little beyond a year!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Tiny Poodles said:


> Also I might add that oddly the four pounders that I have seen from my breeder did not look all that tiny as puppies - they looked pretty normal sized, maybe slightly small, but just finished growing early, and there is now darn way to predict that!
> Timi grew up to, maybe even a little beyond a year!



Oh, you know you are stressed out when you start to quote yourself lol!
So what does this mean - could mean that tiny Trulee could have a growth spurt and wind up regular sized.
Or maybe it could mean that if she looks to be four pounder that she decides to finish growing early and winds up a 3 pounder. In which case it would kill me to pass on her and see her with someone else...
Maybe I should ask my breeder to keep her until she is a year old lol!


----------



## glorybeecosta

Tiny Poodles said:


> And try carrying Sage and Cayenne while walking through Times Square, up and down subway stairs together for a half hour or more, every pound makes a huge difference!
> And I think that even if Trulee is the same weight as Cayenne, Timi is very tall and leggy and I have no doubt that Trulee will be so as well, so that will add to the difficulty of carrying them in one purse-like bag. She really, really needs to be extra tiny for this to work without drastically changing what I can do and where I can go with them!


I totally understand about long legs, when the vet weighted her in at 4.9 pounds I was shocked. I guessed her at at least 5.5. Also when picking her up and carrying her with the long legs it is like carrying Bella a t 7.5, there is a lot more poodle than when carrying Cayenne. Even though she is approximately 2 pounds more than Cayenne, Sage will not fit in any of her carry bags.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well now I am feeling sad, she already answers to the name Trulee, and she feels like mine, but 
I am thinking that she is probably too big.?
Her size is just too close to the other puppies around her age - 1-8 ounces less does not add up to the others being 6 pounders and her being a 3 pounder.
I guess that there is still time for her to fall further behind the others, and her bone structure looking smaller adds a little hope, but I think that I need to try to disconnect, but I am not sure that I know how ?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well I feel a little better, I spoke to Lynn and she still thinks that structurally Trulee is very tiny, tiny enough for me. But if things change and we think that she is going to be over my limit, then she would not be upset at all if I backed out.
So I guess that things are still as good as can be expected at this point. 7 more weeks of roller coaster emotions to go!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well I feel a little better, I spoke to Lynn and she still thinks that structurally Trulee is very tiny, tiny enough for me. But if things change and we think that she is going to be over my limit, then she would not be upset at all if I backed out.
> So I guess that things are still as good as can be expected at this point. 7 more weeks of roller coaster emotions to go!



You know, putting the size aside for just a moment, and thinking about your heart, are you going to feel comfortable enough in letting her go if she is over the limit of what you want? Are you going to be okay with the idea that if you don't take her, someone else will take her? Because... the way I see it, by everything that I'm reading from you, you really do want this girl. It sounds like you're already totally and utterly in love with her. Unless of course I'm reading your posts all wrong. And then another thing, if you DON'T take her, how long will it be before another tiny one comes along? A year? Two years? Are you going to be okay waiting that long?

I really DO understand where you're coming from, about the size. I hope so much that it does work out for you. But even if she is just slightly over the limit, I ( personally) think you should listen to your heart, and not so much your reasoning of how it's going to work. Because we all know, if we want something bad enough, we WILL ( somehow, someway) MAKE it work.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Oh, this is really good - between 8-16 weeks is when they really sort out what size they really are - the tiny ones can catch up, and the bigger ones can fall behind.
And at 9 weeks today, Miss Trulee has only gained -6-8 tenths of an ounce, less than an ounce (the numbers change slightly as she moves on the scale). 
And I was worried that it would be 3-4 ounces, but nope, it still looks like she wants to stay tiny! And Grandma says that she is a really good eater too - goes nuts when she sees her approaching with a fresh bowl of food, so not like she is a skinny puppy!





















And how cute is she!!!! Squeeeeee!!!!


----------



## zooeysmom

Cute as can be! I'm glad things are looking good for you!!


----------



## Viking Queen

She is off the charts with cutenes!

Looks like things are going to work out well for her size too!

Excellent news. I am happpy for you.

VQ


----------



## TrixieTreasure

It's wonderful to hear that!! And she's cute as a button too!


----------



## lily cd re

I hope she holds her diminutive size so she Trulee is your dream pup.


----------



## MiniPoo

It amazes me that a 9 week old poodle can weigh just over 1 lb (if I am reading that scale properly). Dakota was 5 lbs at that age and ended up a smidgen over 15 lbs. So it looks good that Trulee will end up around 3 lbs.

She is a little cutie sitting so nicely without being held in place for the pictures.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> It amazes me that a 9 week old poodle can weigh just over 1 lb (if I am reading that scale properly). Dakota was 5 lbs at that age and ended up a smidgen over 15 lbs. So it looks good that Trulee will end up around 3 lbs.
> 
> She is a little cutie sitting so nicely without being held in place for the pictures.



Yes, she is one pound and one and 6-8 tenths of an ounce, or in other words, less than 18 ounces!
And you know that I don't put much faith in the predictions of those weight charts but I am using them to get an idea of if her growth rate is less than normal, and indeed it is - according to the charts she should have gained 2-3 ounces this week, and she only gained 3/4 of an ounce! I don't believe the finished size predictions of those charts, but I am thrilled to see her moving down in the size predictions! Timi only went up, up, up lol!

This is very promising because I have seen a few puppies from my breeder who were as small as, or smaller than her before 8 weeks, and then between 8-12 weeks they gained rapidly and caught up to normal size!


----------



## Kassie

Fenton will be oversize toy. At 9 weeks, he was 2.5 pounds. At 16 weeks, he grew so tall onto legs that go on forever. He was 5 lbs at 16 weeks. I think he aspires to be a standard. I give up on prediction of size. I hope he stays cuddly and healthy. I watched him hit 3 pounds as I was following this thread. He was so lovely. I almost regretted getting an oversized. Now he runs and keeps up on hikes and I bet he'll hit the ocean waves. I love tiny and size matters. Right now, a tiny toy wouldn't suit my lifestyle. But oh how tempting to behold a 3 pounder!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Kassie said:


> Fenton will be oversize toy. At 9 weeks, he was 2.5 pounds. At 16 weeks, he grew so tall onto legs that go on forever. He was 5 lbs at 16 weeks. I think he aspires to be a standard. I give up on prediction of size. I hope he stays cuddly and healthy. I watched him hit 3 pounds as I was following this thread. He was so lovely. I almost regretted getting an oversized. Now he runs and keeps up on hikes and I bet he'll hit the ocean waves. I love tiny and size matters. Right now, a tiny toy wouldn't suit my lifestyle. But oh how tempting to behold a 3 pounder!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Oh you know if it were not for how much I have to carry them, I would love a ten pounder - so much less fragile and easier to take care of - my gosh, Forget about the dog park, I will have to be on guard that Timi and Teaka don't accidentally hurt her!
You know, if she keeps growing at this slow a rate, she may wind up less than three pounds!
What's that saying - be careful what you ask for, you might get it?


----------



## MollyMuiMa

OH MY ! That is one itty bitty girl! Her face is showing a bit of being a little scamp too! So much expression already! LOL! I really think Trulee IS charting to be a 3#er.....or at least way under 5lbs!!!!
The 'waiting' is a killer!!! LOL!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> OH MY ! That is one itty bitty girl! Her face is showing a bit of being a little scamp too! So much expression already! LOL! I really think Trulee IS charting to be a 3#er.....or at least way under 5lbs!!!!
> The 'waiting' is a killer!!! LOL!!!



Thanks, I just love that face!







And you know, if she keeps growing at this rate, she is going to wind up under 3 pounds - but I hope not, that would be a little nerve racking even for me!
Also, let's not forget, she still needs to pass the NYC temperament test, that is just as important as size!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Oh, and I just noticed, her ears are coming down, and what nice big ear leather she has for her size - she is going to have some nice feather going in no time!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Kassie said:


> Fenton will be oversize toy. At 9 weeks, he was 2.5 pounds. At 16 weeks, he grew so tall onto legs that go on forever. He was 5 lbs at 16 weeks. I think he aspires to be a standard. I give up on prediction of size. I hope he stays cuddly and healthy. I watched him hit 3 pounds as I was following this thread. He was so lovely. I almost regretted getting an oversized. Now he runs and keeps up on hikes and I bet he'll hit the ocean waves. I love tiny and size matters. Right now, a tiny toy wouldn't suit my lifestyle. But oh how tempting to behold a 3 pounder!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Kassie, size wise, I think Fenton is going to be perfect for your lifestyle! 

It really does all depend on a person's lifestyle. When you mentioned hikes and ocean, that brought back a lot of wonderful memories for me. Our lifestyle was very much outdoors, the hiking, camping, beaches, all of it. It was so great, and 9 times out of ten, we had the dogs with with. Of course there were times when the dogs were with us, but we were more restricted as to what we could do for sightseeing ( one of those times was at Wallowa Lake where we wanted to take the gondola ride over the lake. but couldn't because dogs were not allowed on the Tramway, and we didn't want to leave them in the PU for that long). 

But over all, if your lifestyle is doing a lot of camping, hiking, that sort of thing, then you definitely have the perfect size Poodle to do that with!


----------



## glorybeecosta

Kassie said:


> Fenton will be oversize toy. At 9 weeks, he was 2.5 pounds. At 16 weeks, he grew so tall onto legs that go on forever. He was 5 lbs at 16 weeks. I think he aspires to be a standard. I give up on prediction of size. I hope he stays cuddly and healthy. I watched him hit 3 pounds as I was following this thread. He was so lovely. I almost regretted getting an oversized. Now he runs and keeps up on hikes and I bet he'll hit the ocean waves. I love tiny and size matters. Right now, a tiny toy wouldn't suit my lifestyle. But oh how tempting to behold a 3 pounder!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes I agree those 3 pounders are special, my little cayenne is cuddly but also thinks she is king kong and in control, LOL


----------



## Tiny Poodles

glorybeecosta said:


> Yes I agree those 3 pounders are special, my little cayenne is cuddly but also thinks she is king kong and in control, LOL



Yes, Lynn asked me if I thought that Timi would be ok with not being the alpha because Trulee surely would be.
Luckily Timi just wants to be friends and doesn't want trouble from anyone - I think it is great when the tiny one is the alpha because then they can instantly stop the play when it gets too rough. Timi is no alpha but she does play rough and doesn't seem to notice when the other dog isn't enjoying, so it will be great if Trulee knows how to clearly get that across to Timi?


----------



## Kassie

TrixieTreasure said:


> Kassie, size wise, I think Fenton is going to be perfect for your lifestyle!
> 
> 
> 
> It really does all depend on a person's lifestyle. When you mentioned hikes and ocean, that brought back a lot of wonderful memories for me. Our lifestyle was very much outdoors, the hiking, camping, beaches, all of it. It was so great, and 9 times out of ten, we had the dogs with with. Of course there were times when the dogs were with us, but we were more restricted as to what we could do for sightseeing ( one of those times was at Wallowa Lake where we wanted to take the gondola ride over the lake. but couldn't because dogs were not allowed on the Tramway, and we didn't want to leave them in the PU for that long).
> 
> 
> 
> But over all, if your lifestyle is doing a lot of camping, hiking, that sort of thing, then you definitely have the perfect size Poodle to do that with!










. My 6 pound toy poodle past last April. Because of him and how often he had to stay home, I decided a wished a different color from Mister Hobbs (black) and one who could at least be as sturdy as my daughter's papillon. The papillon has always kept up and ahead of the shepherds at every activity! Fenton at 16 weeks can keep ahead of the papillon. The papillon is 11 inches. Fenton is maybe 9 inches under all that hair. And Fenton will surely be able to keep up with the shepherds. He will be perfect. It is a simple mind shift. The ease of a transition into my lifestyle fully will be seamless as the fragility of tiny has been taken out of the mix. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ranniew

She is cute as a button, and more!!! Omg, look at her sweet little face!!


----------



## Mfmst

It really is a miracle when Toy breeders fit a perfect Poodle into such a tiny package. The Trulee wannabe is certainly cute.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> It really is a miracle when Toy breeders fit a perfect Poodle into such a tiny package. The Trulee wannabe is certainly cute.



Well at her tiny size, she won't have quite the headpiece that you would see on a full sized toy, but her daddy is a Grand Champion, and so I am sure that she won't have the long back, stubby and/or bowed legs, round eyes, and flying nun ears that you typically see on an intentionally bred tiny?
But you are right, when you think about it, Toy Breeders really have it far more difficult than the other varieties - they have to get it ALL into one package with just about an inch leeway in height - and they only have one or two puppies in a litter to choose from while mini's will have 5-8, and Spoos 8-12 to choose the best from!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Oh yay, my friend is leaving tomorrow to visit Lynn for two days and will spend lots of time getting to know Trulee and evaluate her temperament for being a NYC girl.
Also lots of pictures and video to come!


----------



## glorybeecosta

That face is to die for, even at 6 pounds after seeing that, I would have to take her, lifestyle or not


----------



## Tiny Poodles

glorybeecosta said:


> That face is to die for, even at 6 pounds after seeing that, I would have to take her, lifestyle or not



Oh, so easy for you to say with your yard and your car and stroller lol!


----------



## glorybeecosta

Tiny Poodles said:


> Oh, so easy for you to say with your yard and your car and stroller lol!


Yes you are right, that face is to die for.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

glorybeecosta said:


> Yes you are right, that face is to die for.



Looks like the face of a true tiny, doesn't it ?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Well so far the reports on personality and size are good, and my friend will spend more time with her tomorrow.
My friend says she is by far the smallest puppy there. Way smaller than her sister, smaller than the 13 day younger puppy that Richard's sister is getting - smaller than even the 3 week old puppies!
Trulee is looking more truly Trulee every day squeeee!


----------



## Mfmst

Yay!!! I'm anxiously awaiting the personality observations. How nice to have a clear-eyed, knowledgeable (I'm guessing) friend do a reconnaissance.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> Yay!!! I'm anxiously awaiting the personality observations. How nice to have a clear-eyed, knowledgeable (I'm guessing) friend do a reconnaissance.



Yes, I am very lucky, it is 90 percent as good as me going there myself! I wish it was a few weeks later, but this is good.
Oh and by the way, for those who don't believe it, yes at over 9 weeks old my friend saw Trulee nursing on her mama (plus eating) - I just love that Lynn's puppies get so many more weeks of that healthy mother's milk than other breeders allow - it can only be good for their physical and mental development!


----------



## Myleen

OH MY GOODNESS!! How TINY!!!!! So precious!

I can't stop looking at her itty bitty face! All that hair!! Wow!!!


----------



## glorybeecosta

Tiny Poodles said:


> Looks like the face of a true tiny, doesn't it ?


It sure does, and I like you love those tiny ones, the smallest I ever saw was a 2.5 pounder, black and she was out of this world adorable. A couple coming up the street, a tiny French lady and husband big tall say 250 to 275 carrying this little poodle, it was adorable


----------



## Tiny Poodles

glorybeecosta said:


> It sure does, and I like you love those tiny ones, the smallest I ever saw was a 2.5 pounder, black and she was out of this world adorable. A couple coming up the street, a tiny French lady and husband big tall say 250 to 275 carrying this little poodle, it was adorable



I am not a tiny French lady, but that was my first poodle Jolé, who died on the table being spayed 25 years ago, and my heart has been aching for one just like her ever since.
And my friends, I have been watching video of her getting her first bath and foot clip, and tears are running down my face. This is her. I might have to keep her in a parakeet cage and clip her with an eyebrow trimmer for the first few months, but this is the girl that I have been waiting for, this little girl is mine!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

OMG, I am going to faint, Lynn did not zero out the scale with the towel, my friend did.
Trulee is now "charting to be" 2 1/2 pounds!
And look at her gorgeousness! I just cannot believe this is happening to me after 25 years of longing for it!















This is Trulee's sister who is going to my friend, and she is not at all full sized!








And this is the 13 days younger girl going to Richard's sister, also not full sized


----------



## glorybeecosta

Does she ever retire any of hers, after breeding, or have any that she does not breed, if so I would love to get one from her the next time. Those are all adorable, so sure the parents are very small boned.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

glorybeecosta said:


> Does she ever retire any of hers, after breeding, or have any that she does not breed, if so I would love to get one from her the next time. Those are all adorable, so sure the parents are very small boned.



She does offer retired dogs for adoption, and they would be gorgeous, but not tinies.
But also sometimes she has 1-2 year olds that she was keeping for herself that did not turn to be exactly what she wanted for breeding, sometimes too small.
She just sold this 7 month old girl because she was staying too small - lucky mama!


----------



## zooeysmom

Trulee is gorgeous


----------



## Tiny Poodles

zooeysmom said:


> Trulee is gorgeous



Thank you, I do think that she is pretty incredible too!!


----------



## zooeysmom

She really is--wish I could hold her and kiss her


----------



## Tiny Poodles

zooeysmom said:


> She really is--wish I could hold her and kiss her



OMG, I just can't believe that I will soon be able to! I just cannot believe that this is happening!
Maybe I should buy a hamster for Timi to practice being gentle with lol!
Seriously though, I do want the size that she will finish (well hoping for at least 3 pounds), but I am getting nervous about the size that she will be when she first arrives!
This was Timi on the day that she arrived - it will be at least a few months after she arrives before Trulee is that big. OMG!


----------



## vegas

I am trulee happy for you!


----------



## Mfmst

I have really been cautious about calling the puppy Truelee. If she didn't stick the weight requirements, you seem steely enough to resist. It has to be her! It is truly Trulee She's like a black dot compared to the other puppies. They are all as precious as can be, btw.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> I have really been cautious about calling the puppy Truelee. If she didn't stick the weight requirements, you seem steely enough to resist. It has to be her! It is truly Trulee She's like a black dot compared to the other puppies. They are all as precious as can be, btw.



Thank you! My Steele has officially turned to jello, and my knees are shaking lol!
Yes, there is time to go before my formula kicks in, but already I really cannot imagine her going past 3 1/2 points tops!
You should see her wet getting her bath, and with the clipper and brush next to her! I will see if I can get some good screen shots later!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> OMG, I am going to faint, Lynn did not zero out the scale with the towel, my friend did.
> Trulee is now "charting to be" 2 1/2 pounds!
> And look at her gorgeousness! I just cannot believe this is happening to me after 25 years of longing for it!
> View attachment 346114
> 
> View attachment 346122
> 
> 
> This is Trulee's sister who is going to my friend, and she is not at all full sized!
> View attachment 346130
> 
> 
> And this is the 13 days younger girl going to Richard's sister, also not full sized
> View attachment 346138




OMG, I can't get over that sweet little face! This is getting more and more right for you as the weeks go on. You know, I really do think Trulee will truly be the one! BTW, they all look adorable!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Here are some screenshots of video that I took.
Getting her hair blown out - yes that is a small Doggyman brush!




































And this is her running after the breeder's 9 year old poodle Tom Thumb. Folks who have met Tom exclaim that he is the smallest poodle that they have ever seen.
Can you imagine Trulee getting any bigger than him? Yes she is only 9 1/2 weeks old, but what is he, four times her size (remember his hair is cut short and her's had never been cut, so a lot of what you see is fluff!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Tiny Poodles said:


> Here are some screenshots of video that I took.
> Getting her hair blown out - yes that is a small Doggyman brush!
> View attachment 346625
> 
> View attachment 346633
> 
> View attachment 346641
> 
> View attachment 346649
> 
> View attachment 346657
> 
> 
> And this is her running after the breeder's 9 year old poodle Tom Thumb. Folks who have met Tom exclaim that he is the smallest poodle that they have ever seen.
> Can you imagine Trulee getting any bigger than him? Yes she is only 9 1/2 weeks old, but what is he, four times her size (remember his hair is cut short and her's had never been cut, so a lot of what you see is fluff!
> View attachment 346665
> 
> View attachment 346673
> 
> View attachment 346681
> 
> View attachment 346689



Oh and by the way, I found it interesting that Trulee had absolutely no interest in the other puppies, but tried like crazy to get the adult dogs to play with her - I think she is going to love Timi and Teaka!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

OH MY GOODNESS! You must be over the moon right now! LOL! THAT IS definitely a very small girl!!! I think you can uncross some of your fingers now, and use them to write your "I need" list for her gotcha day!!!!!!!!! Hahaha!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> OH MY GOODNESS! You must be over the moon right now! LOL! THAT IS definitely a very small girl!!! I think you can uncross some of your fingers now, and use them to write your "I need" list for her gotcha day!!!!!!!!! Hahaha!!!



How many do you think I can uncross now lol? I am thinking 9?
And yes that Amazon cart is already filling up!


----------



## Mfmst

Seeing her with Tom Thumb made me smile. That's a NYC gal for sure.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

For comparison here is Tom Thumb with a black poodle just about Timi's size, maybe half an inch bigger!




























And again Tom with Trulee!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

As if we needed more evidence of her size, here are some photos of Trulee with a 7 month old girl who weighs 3 pounds, 4 ounces.










































Trulee foot - do you think it is even half an inch wide?
She measured her muzzle from the eyes to the end and it is 3/4 of an inch!







Oh,and my friend told me that Lynn doesn't think that Trulee will ever see 3 pounds either!
Imagine that, for the first time ever, we agree upon a puppies finished size - I don't think that Trulee has any option but to agree with us lol!

And despite her size - have you ever seen such long legs on a "hamster" before?!
This was worth waiting for!!


----------



## patk

fingers crossed for you, tp. she looks lovely.


----------



## Myleen

I am so loving this thread. I love the photos you are sharing with us!!!!!
Hugsss to you for that!!! Trulee is sooo precious!!!!!


----------



## Mfmst

A paw the size of a fingernail! Trulee amazing!


----------



## MiniPoo

TP, are you still going to wait until 4 months to decide if she is the right size? Don't you have a formula for 3 months that you have used to determine adult size?

This little poodle just obviously seems to be the size you want. I do not know how you can stand to wait till 4 months. Just saying you are a stronger person than I would be.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Myleen said:


> I am so loving this thread. I love the photos you are sharing with us!!!!!
> 
> Hugsss to you for that!!! Trulee is sooo precious!!!!!



Thanks for saying that - sometimes I think that I must be either annoying or boring you all terribly by going on and on about this - somewhere in the back of my mind I am aware that others get puppies everyday without it being such an earth shaking decision, but I just cannot help myself, this is HUGE for me and I am just overflowing with emotion about it!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> TP, are you still going to wait until 4 months to decide if she is the right size? Don't you have a formula for 3 months that you have used to determine adult size?
> 
> This little poodle just obviously seems to be the size you want. I do not know how you can stand to wait till 4 months. Just saying you are a stronger person than I would be.



Still not sure about this - part of me wants her yesterday, and part of me feels like she is so tiny, the longer that she stays with Lynn the better!
Maybe when she is 14 weeks - Lynn does not let any puppy go before they are 12 weeks, but the plan is for her, her sister, and the girl that Richard's sister is getting to travel here together via the nanny and Richard's sister puppy is two weeks younger than them.
And on the other hand, if I wait until 16 weeks then she will get her last shots from Lynn and I don't have to worry about getting the vet to do it correctly. And maybe, maybe she will have reached 1 1/2 pounds by then. I tell you, much as I do want a poodle that will finish at the size that she will, it is a bit scary to think of taking care of her when she weighs under two pounds! My gosh, what if she can walk right through the bars of the puppy apartment crate that I used with Timi?! 
I have a lot of getting ready to do for this one!
But to answer your question, no I do not feel that I have to wait until the last day to make sure that she will be small enough - at this point I would be happy if she winds up a little bigger than I think she will, and I believe that it is impossible for her to wind up bigger than my maximum size.


----------



## Myleen

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thanks for saying that - sometimes I think that I must be either annoying or boring you all terribly by going on and on about this - somewhere in the back of my mind I am aware that others get puppies everyday without it being such an earth shaking decision, but I just cannot help myself, this is HUGE for me and I am just overflowing with emotion about it!


I'm sitting on the sidelines and enjoying everybit about this! NOT boring by any stretch! Believe it or not I am also learning. I had no idea TPs could be so small. The little black TP I met last week was so adorable, and I MEAN adorable...I think of her every once in awhile and I only just met her!! (first time I met a TP)!!! She is black as black can get and ohhhhh the hair!!! I Trulee do enjoy seeing the photos you share and reading the info that you post. I am sure there are others as well.


----------



## MiniPoo

Well, at least you know ANY of your mesh carry bags will be big enough for her. You could take her on a plane anywhere and she would fit under the seat.

Dakota walked through some of my outside fencing when I first got him. I had to affix chicken wire to the fence till he got bigger. You could probably juryrig something for crates till she grows bigger.

I had a pet rabbit who was 2 lbs but they have big bodies and did not seem so small.

Whenever you get Trulee we will all enjoy watching her grow up from seeing the many pictures I am sure you will post.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MiniPoo said:


> Well, at least you know ANY of your mesh carry bags will be big enough for her. You could take her on a plane anywhere and she would fit under the seat.
> 
> Dakota walked through some of my outside fencing when I first got him. I had to affix chicken wire to the fence till he got bigger. You could probably juryrig something for crates till she grows bigger.
> 
> I had a pet rabbit who was 2 lbs but they have big bodies and did not seem so small.
> 
> Whenever you get Trulee we will all enjoy watching her grow up from seeing the many pictures I am sure you will post.



Yes, I am already thinking of what I can do for the crate - either block it all around with solid objects, or I have an ex-pen meant for pocket pets that I could surround it with...
I will do my best with photos, but am imagining that it will be quite a challenge taking pictures of two black poodles. Well at least you will see lots of photos of Teaka and Trulee lol!


----------



## Coco86

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thanks for saying that - sometimes I think that I must be either annoying or boring you all terribly by going on and on about this - somewhere in the back of my mind I am aware that others get puppies everyday without it being such an earth shaking decision, but I just cannot help myself, this is HUGE for me and I am just overflowing with emotion about it!


I am so excited for you! Trulee is absolutely precious. Our smallest poodle was about 4.9 pounds at the end of her life. Now our current smallest is six pounds and our largest is at least 16 pounds and seems like he's still growing despite just turning two.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Coco86 said:


> I am so excited for you! Trulee is absolutely precious. Our smallest poodle was about 4.9 pounds at the end of her life. Now our current smallest is six pounds and our largest is at least 16 pounds and seems like he's still growing despite just turning two.



Wow 16 pounds, my three put together will weigh less than that lol!


----------



## BorderKelpie

I probably need to stop following this. I can't get the silver boy and the Cafe boy out of my head. My DD just rolls her eyes at me. She has finally come to the realization that someday, somehow you and I are going to be dog-in-laws. 
I wonder how big they might get to be.....
(I have seriously named him already and refer to my future Tpoo by that name)


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> I probably need to stop following this. I can't get the silver boy and the Cafe boy out of my head. My DD just rolls her eyes at me. She has finally come to the realization that someday, somehow you and I are going to be dog-in-laws.
> 
> I wonder how big they might get to be.....
> 
> (I have seriously named him already and refer to my future Tpoo by that name)



Lol, I have no doubt that you and I will be dog in-laws someday, the only question is when you will cave!
I will ask Lynn how big she expects them to be - the Cafe boy sure looks way bigger than his sisters!
By the way, the breathtaking older silver boy pup is now 10% off - that is a lot from Lynn, she is usually very firm on price!
What is "his name" , if you don't mind me asking? ?


----------



## glorybeecosta

Tiny Poodles said:


> Wow 16 pounds, my three put together will weigh less than that lol!


My 3 will are 15.5 pounds total


----------



## Kassie

Tiny Poodles said:


> Lol, I have no doubt that you and I will be dog in-laws someday, the only question is when you will cave!
> I will ask Lynn how big she expects them to be - the Cafe boy sure looks way bigger than his sisters!
> By the way, the breathtaking older silver boy pup is now 10% off - that is a lot from Lynn, she is usually very firm on price!
> What is "his name" , if you don't mind me asking?




I've been a bit out of touch. Can you direct me to the posting of this sensational silver boy?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Kassie said:


> I've been a bit out of touch. Can you direct me to the posting of this sensational silver boy?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



It wasn't posted here -
This is the older silver pup:




























And this is the baby


----------



## Kassie

Tiny Poodles said:


> It wasn't posted here -
> This is the older silver pup:
> View attachment 347241
> 
> View attachment 347249
> 
> View attachment 347257
> 
> View attachment 347265
> 
> And this is the baby
> View attachment 347273




Poodles are like chips; can't stop at just one! Utterly sweet!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Kassie said:


> Poodles are like chips; can't stop at just one! Utterly sweet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Tell me about it! I never thought I would have three again, but now here comes Trulee!


----------



## Myleen

Kassie said:


> Poodles are like chips; can't stop at just one! Utterly sweet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



HA HA... Kassie that is to funny!! Honestly if I were _younger_ I wouldn't hesitate to getting another one!! :laugh:


----------



## glorybeecosta

Tiny Poodles said:


> Tell me about it! I never thought I would have three again, but now here comes Trulee!


TP I blame you for me taking Sage this early, since my intentions was a year or so. But I was afraid if I did not take her I would not be able to find a toy I really wanted when the time came.

I know it is easier for me, but we are almost settled after 3 weeks, I would say in another 2 weeks all be organized and under my rules pretty much. But the first 2 weeks was a lot of extra work getting her to adjust to the household, and necessary training as an adult to live with me, LOL.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Myleen said:


> HA HA... Kassie that is to funny!! Honestly if I were _younger_ I wouldn't hesitate to getting another one!! :laugh:



I look at it this way - I will only be older in a few years - might as well get the training done now and be fully stocked with well behaved poodles for the next decade or two!


----------



## Kassie

Tiny Poodles said:


> I look at it this way - I will only be older in a few years - might as well get the training done now and be fully stocked with well behaved poodles for the next decade or two!




I'll get me that small female standard some day as well! My old female shepherd will likely pass through this world before the year is out. I am busy raising my 17 week old over sized toy poodle and keeping an eye out for that next chip, sized in the deluxe variety!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

glorybeecosta said:


> TP I blame you for me taking Sage this early, since my intentions was a year or so. But I was afraid if I did not take her I would not be able to find a toy I really wanted when the time came.
> 
> I know it is easier for me, but we are almost settled after 3 weeks, I would say in another 2 weeks all be organized and under my rules pretty much. But the first 2 weeks was a lot of extra work getting her to adjust to the household, and necessary training as an adult to live with me, LOL.



Don't you think that it was the right decision? Timi came about a year earlier than I was planning, but it turned out to be the very right choice. Trulee is probably coming a few years early, but there is no way that I could say no to my DREAM dog that is so rare. And as a bonus, I will actually be able to do more dog things with Timi and Trulee because Teaka will always have a babysitter. Teaka gets terrible separation anxiety when left alone, but is fine with another dog, so now I won't have to worry about rushing back home to her unless I take Timi and Trulee somewhere together.


----------



## glorybeecosta

Tiny Poodles said:


> Don't you think that it was the right decision? Timi came about a year earlier than I was planning, but it turned out to be the very right choice. Trulee is probably coming a few years early, but there is no way that I could say no to my DREAM dog that is so rare. And as a bonus, I will actually be able to do more dog things with Timi and Trulee because Teaka will always have a babysitter. Teaka gets terrible separation anxiety when left alone, but is fine with another dog, so now I won't have to worry about rushing back home to her unless I take Timi and Trulee somewhere together.


LOL, yes you are right, I did the right thing as well as having 2 at home and one with you, which makes quite a difference. Both of mine live to go and are so good just sit on a blanket, or in stroller. I have pushing this one around the living in the stroller to get her used to it, to hot to go outside. I want her to learn so I do not have to zip the mesh screen, I don't with the others. She ride beautifully in the car in the car set almost. I say almost as one car set had an elevated bottom. Amy Aunt and them stayed in car (do to heat and kept car running) when I started to leave a Look around and her is Sage standing between the 2 car sets on the set. I put in park get out (100%) and go around to the other side of the car, open the car door , there she stood already back in the car set. Those long legs are unbelievable, I laughed so hard


----------



## Tiny Poodles

glorybeecosta said:


> LOL, yes you are right, I did the right thing as well as having 2 at home and one with you, which makes quite a difference. Both of mine live to go and are so good just sit on a blanket, or in stroller. I have pushing this one around the living in the stroller to get her used to it, to hot to go outside. I want her to learn so I do not have to zip the mesh screen, I don't with the others. She ride beautifully in the car in the car set almost. I say almost as one car set had an elevated bottom. Amy Aunt and them stayed in car (do to heat and kept car running) when I started to leave a Look around and her is Sage standing between the 2 car sets on the set. I put in park get out (100%) and go around to the other side of the car, open the car door , there she stood already back in the car set. Those long legs are unbelievable, I laughed so hard



Lol, that is too funny with the car seat!
I don't think that Timi will ever be happy riding - she wants to get out and walk (and she had jumped out when I had it unzipped at the vet office), but Trulee I think is going to be a carry me kind of girl, which is just fine with me!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

So I keep looking at this "dog house" on etsy (it is actually a dog house made for the dog of a DOLL, not for a real dog), but the size seems about right if she doesn't go over three pounds. I think it would be a great place for her to get away from Timi if Timi is pestering her too much. But I should probably wait a few weeks to make sure it isn't too small, right? I am just itching to buy it though...


----------



## Mfmst

How cute is that? I love Etsy.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> How cute is that? I love Etsy.



You were supposed to talk me out of it or at least to delay ordering!


----------



## Mfmst

Take a look at Hollywood pets for collar bling on Etsy. Beautiful quality. Bet they could do an xxxs small for Trulee. I'm the worst when it comes to reining in dog related purchases!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> Take a look at Hollywood pets for collar bling on Etsy. Beautiful quality. Bet they could do an xxxs small for Trulee. I'm the worst when it comes to reining in dog related purchases!



These are the collars that Timi grew out of - I am hoping one of them may fit Trulee?


----------



## BorderKelpie

Tiny Poodles said:


> Lol, I have no doubt that you and I will be dog in-laws someday, the only question is when you will cave!
> I will ask Lynn how big she expects them to be - the Cafe boy sure looks way bigger than his sisters!
> By the way, the breathtaking older silver boy pup is now 10% off - that is a lot from Lynn, she is usually very firm on price!
> What is "his name" , if you don't mind me asking? &#55357;&#56842;


Ok, it may be silly, though. For my silver boy someday, I wanted 
(Kennel Name) Gotta Have Heart, call name Tinman

My future collie has a name to grow into as well. lol 

Yeah, I plan waaaay in advance.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> Ok, it may be silly, though. For my silver boy someday, I wanted
> 
> (Kennel Name) Gotta Have Heart, call name Tinman
> 
> 
> 
> My future collie has a name to grow into as well. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I plan waaaay in advance.



I love Tinman!
And I think planning names in advance is a great idea, it took me 2 years and the help of a few dozen forum members to come up with Trulee. I like that, it is kind of like the forum helped to create my tiny little miracle?


----------



## Streetcar

I'm so happy for you, Tiny Poodles. She really does seem like she is your dream come true, and thus is really, truly your Trulee . What a sweet face that wee girlie has!


----------



## Mfmst

You have collars covered for sure! What a selection!


----------



## glorybeecosta

I will admit, my girls where hand-me-downs when I first get them. After that I shop for them, as it is usually an unexpected purchase, so I do not buy in advance


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> You have collars covered for sure! What a selection!



Actually maybe not, now that I remember, those collars were loose on Timi at the tightest setting, maybe 7" for the greater part of her first year, they really still fit her at the biggest adjustments, I just prefer not to use a collar at the last hole. Maybe as the time gets near I should get something made for Trulee - but would should I ask for - maybe 5 - 7"? Maybe starting at 4"?!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Trulee is ten weeks today!







Do I really weigh that little?
Yup baby girl, you are going to be the littlest New Yorker, no doubt about it!
Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!
OMG, dreams really do come true!!!!!!

Think about it, even if she gains an ounce a week for the next six weeks, which seems pretty unlikely, according to my formula that would put her at a lean 3 pounds, one ounce! I actually hope that she gains that much!


----------



## oshagcj914

BorderKelpie said:


> Ok, it may be silly, though. For my silver boy someday, I wanted
> (Kennel Name) Gotta Have Heart, call name Tinman
> 
> My future collie has a name to grow into as well. lol
> 
> Yeah, I plan waaaay in advance.


Haha, I have an entire list of registered and call names picked out for future dogs too  I have 2 specifically for my future spoo depending on what fits and whether or not I decide to show him. Hopefully they'll fit with a litter theme if there is one!

Love Tinman and his registered name is awesome. I love registered and call names that go together!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

This was Trulee's Daddy when he was showing!














The day he became a Grand Champion!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Tiny Poodles said:


> Trulee is ten weeks today!
> View attachment 347649
> 
> Do I really weigh that little?
> Yup baby girl, you are going to be the littlest New Yorker, no doubt about it!
> Squeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!
> OMG, dreams really do come true!!!!!!
> 
> Think about it, even if she gains an ounce a week for the next six weeks, which seems pretty unlikely, according to my formula that would put her at a lean 3 pounds, one ounce! I actually hope that she gains that much!


Just thought you might like this. My first Australian Shepherd's registered name was (Kennel Name) Wishes Come True. We called her Wishes. 
Your comment brought back some happy memories. Thanks for that. 

I can't wait to hear about the happy memories you will be making with Trulee and her two big sisters.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

One of Trulee's uncles, World Champion DALIN Santiago, winner over 35,000 dogs!


----------



## Viking Queen

I am very happy for you!

VQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Viking Queen said:


> I am very happy for you!
> 
> 
> 
> VQ



Thanks so much, I still cannot believe how lucky I got!


----------



## Coco86

I can't wait to see pictures of Trulee once you bring her home!


----------



## TeamPoodle

So happy that she is truly your Trulee!! We all can't wait to watch her grow!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

TeamPoodle said:


> So happy that she is truly your Trulee!! We all can't wait to watch her grow!



You won't be seeing much growth lol. At least not physical - we got a whopping 9/10th of an ounce this past week, but I will definitely report on her mental growth ?


----------



## TeamPoodle

Tiny Poodles said:


> You won't be seeing much growth lol. At least not physical - we got a whopping 9/10th of an ounce this past week, but I will definitely report on her mental growth ?


Well I can't wait to watch her "mature" at any rate ;-) .


----------



## Summerhouse

I have a request. When Trulee comes home will you take a photo of her next to something that we know the size of in everyday life, such as coke can ?

I'm sure I'm not the only one who can't get their head around how petite she is. I just can't visualize her. My friends chihuahua was 2.5lb at 16 weeks and that's the smallest puppy I've ever seen and she was tiny.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Summerhouse said:


> I have a request. When Trulee comes home will you take a photo of her next to something that we know the size of in everyday life, such as coke can ?
> 
> I'm sure I'm not the only one who can't get their head around how petite she is. I just can't visualize her. My friends chihuahua was 2.5lb at 16 weeks and that's the smallest puppy I've ever seen and she was tiny.


I am having a hard time envisioning it myself! She might FINISH at the size that Timi was on the day that she came home! I will have to buy a can of coke, don't drink the stuff lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Here is a screenshot from a video with Lynn sitting her on her cellphone for size comparison?


----------



## glorybeecosta

Tiny Poodles said:


> Here is a screenshot from a video with Lynn sitting her on her cellphone for size comparison?
> 
> View attachment 349145


Cayenne at 3 pounds was not as tall or long as the coke can, she is now at 4 as big around, I think. She is chubby and on the medication wants to eat like a horse.







Cayenne on pink teddy







cayenne a 3 pounds next to bella at 6.5 pounds, cayenne is in the puppy clip then


----------



## Tiny Poodles

It seems to me that Trulee has the classic long Dalin legs so I think that she will not give the appearance of being as small as another shorter legged breed, like maybe a yorkie of the same weight. Most poodles that you see of her size were bred intentionally to be tiny, using shorter legged poodles, but she is coming out of full sized show dogs, so I think will have a more statuesque look for her size. Though I supposed she will look tiny next to Timi who is all leg with a small body as well!
Cayenne is a really nicely proportioned poodle, but maybe not quite as extreme in the legs as Trulee will be I think.
Speaking of which, does anybody know where I can buy bubble wrap boots for Trulee? Her breeder sent home a ten month old boy last week and within hours he had broken his leg in two places. I am just terrified about keep tiny Trulee's legs safe for that dangerous first year! I sure hope that she isn't as jumpy as Timi was!


----------



## glorybeecosta

Tiny Poodles said:


> It seems to me that Trulee has the classic long Dalin legs so I think that she will not give the appearance of being as small as another shorter legged breed, like maybe a yorkie of the same weight. Most poodles that you see of her size were bred intentionally to be tiny, using shorter legged poodles, but she is coming out of full sized show dogs, so I think will have a more statuesque look for her size. Though I supposed she will look tiny next to Timi who is all leg with a small body as well!
> Cayenne is a really nicely proportioned poodle, but maybe not quite as extreme in the legs as Trulee will be I think.
> Speaking of which, does anybody know where I can buy bubble wrap boots for Trulee? Her breeder sent home a ten month old boy last week and within hours he had broken his leg in two places. I am just terrified about keep tiny Trulee's legs safe for that dangerous first year! I sure hope that she isn't as jumpy as Timi was!


Oh, Sage has the longest legs I ever saw, and TP none of my dogs ever jumped, except Sage which I am working on to train it out of her. I am really strick about that. I thought them to sit in the recliner and to stay when I left the room. If they are on the sofa or recliner and I have forgotten them if I get involved in the office, or if I forget and leave them in the bed. They will scream for me to come get them, but will not jump down. 

Sages legs are so long that I think I am going to have to put her in a different cut, like shave the butt and leave the hair longer on the chest. She is taller than Bella and weighs 1/5 pounds less, I was shocked when the vet weighted her when I got her at 4.9, than when I took her for her shots 3 weeks later she weighted 5.2, her rear end is not as wide as Cayennes (Cay is on a diet, per vets recommendation)


----------



## Tiny Poodles

glorybeecosta said:


> Oh, Sage has the longest legs I ever saw, and TP none of my dogs ever jumped, except Sage which I am working on to train it out of her. I am really strick about that. I thought them to sit in the recliner and to stay when I left the room. If they are on the sofa or recliner and I have forgotten them if I get involved in the office, or if I forget and leave them in the bed. They will scream for me to come get them, but will not jump down.
> 
> 
> 
> Sages legs are so long that I think I am going to have to put her in a different cut, like shave the butt and leave the hair longer on the chest. She is taller than Bella and weighs 1/5 pounds less, I was shocked when the vet weighted her when I got her at 4.9, than when I took her for her shots 3 weeks later she weighted 5.2, her rear end is not as wide as Cayennes (Cay is on a diet, per vets recommendation)



Yup Timi towers over Teaka but weighs a pounder and a quarter less than her.
Timi was the first one that I have ever had who was just impossible on the jumping. Normally if a puppy is on my lap I would put my hand on them to secure them before moving, but Timi would fly off my lap with the first twitch of a muscle, she would be down and across the room before I would even get my hand to where she had been. And don't even think about stopping her when she would try to jump on her own - once or twice I managed to bump her as she was mid air, but mostly I couldn't react fast enough to touch her. I have pictures of her at the dog park 3-4 feet up in the air from running on flat Ground!
If Trulee isn't different, I think I will just have to wear her in a pouch all day!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Though I should say that even as my breeder is keenly aware of how prone poodles are to breaking legs the first year, when I showed her video of Timi jumping, she said don't worry about Timi, she knows where she is landing even before she takes off.
And she was right, Timi has been fine. So maybe it isn't so much a matter of their bones being more fragile the first year, but their goofy puppy minds making poor judgements, and Timi was just the rare puppy who made good jumping judgements?
Glorybee, you may also have less to worry about with Sage, as she was not spayed before having a heat. Timi developed amazing muscles after having a heat - not just in the rear, but she even has muscle bulges on her forearms, and I think that those muscles go a long way in protecting the bones!


----------



## Coco86

Tiny Poodles said:


> Though I should say that even as my breeder is keenly aware of how prone poodles are to breaking legs the first year, when I showed her video of Timi jumping, she said don't worry about Timi, she knows where she is landing even before she takes off.
> And she was right, Timi has been fine. So maybe it isn't so much a matter of their bones being more fragile the first year, but their goofy puppy minds making poor judgements, and Timi was just the rare puppy who made good jumping judgements?
> Glorybee, you may also have less to worry about with Sage, as she was not spayed before having a heat. Timi developed amazing muscles after having a heat - not just in the rear, but she even has muscle bulges on her forearms, and I think that those muscles go a long way in protecting the bones!


Sunny broke his leg jumping off the couch at three months old! Exactly one month to the day that we got him.


----------



## Mfmst

Maybe you need to sit on the floor for the first year! When is she coming home? September?


----------



## CT Girl

Swizzle to this day does not go up stairs without permission as I never allowed him to take them as a puppy as I was worried patella issues would develop. The first year I attempted to limit any jumping although that is pretty impossible with an active puppy. I would be a nervous wreck with such a tiny puppy. It is a good thing you are experienced with tiny as those little bones are so fragile.


----------



## glorybeecosta

CT Girl said:


> Swizzle to this day does not go up stairs without permission as I never allowed him to take them as a puppy as I was worried patella issues would develop. The first year I attempted to limit any jumping although that is pretty impossible with an active puppy. I would be a nervous wreck with such a tiny puppy. It is a good thing you are experienced with tiny as those little bones are so fragile.


My breeder that I got Sage from, said the main reason, she let me have her was my knowledge of handling toy poodles.


----------



## glorybeecosta

Tiny Poodles said:


> Though I should say that even as my breeder is keenly aware of how prone poodles are to breaking legs the first year, when I showed her video of Timi jumping, she said don't worry about Timi, she knows where she is landing even before she takes off.
> And she was right, Timi has been fine. So maybe it isn't so much a matter of their bones being more fragile the first year, but their goofy puppy minds making poor judgements, and Timi was just the rare puppy who made good jumping judgements?
> Glorybee, you may also have less to worry about with Sage, as she was not spayed before having a heat. Timi developed amazing muscles after having a heat - not just in the rear, but she even has muscle bulges on her forearms, and I think that those muscles go a long way in protecting the bones!


After reading you are most likely right. I got Bella and Cayenne at 18 months, and had them spayed with in 2 weeks of getting them. Would they have already had one heat. With Bella those people were such trash they mostly did not know, and I forgot the ask Cayenne's breeder. However, Tara was about 6 or 7 weeks when I got her, and when I took her to the vets he sent here back home and said she would have to come back in a couple of months (I always heard get them spayed before the heat to keep the chance of cancer down). Actually, I learned about letting them develop from her on the forum


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> Maybe you need to sit on the floor for the first year! When is she coming home? September?



I do sit on the floor all the time to play with them all the time, but hum, living on the floor with them, that's a thought lol!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> Swizzle to this day does not go up stairs without permission as I never allowed him to take them as a puppy as I was worried patella issues would develop. The first year I attempted to limit any jumping although that is pretty impossible with an active puppy. I would be a nervous wreck with such a tiny puppy. It is a good thing you are experienced with tiny as those little bones are so fragile.



I am a nervous wreck! I am hoping that when I meet her it will all come back to me as I have had a 2 pounder and a 3 pounder before and didn't "break them". But of course that was back when it was just me and my dog, now there are two other dogs and a daddy who is built like a Great Dane involved....


----------



## Tiny Poodles

glorybeecosta said:


> After reading you are most likely right. I got Bella and Cayenne at 18 months, and had them spayed with in 2 weeks of getting them. Would they have already had one heat. With Bella those people were such trash they mostly did not know, and I forgot the ask Cayenne's breeder. However, Tara was about 6 or 7 weeks when I got her, and when I took her to the vets he sent here back home and said she would have to come back in a couple of months (I always heard get them spayed before the heat to keep the chance of cancer down). Actually, I learned about letting them develop from her on the forum



Odds are high that they had a heat before you met them, but not for sure. According to my breeder some toys can take until 2 years for their first season. Timi was 15 1/2 months.
One of my poodles Tasia, who I got soon after Jolé died on the table being spayed, was not spayed, and now in retrospect, I don't think that she ever had a heat. At the time I assumed that she was so tiny that it was happening and ?I just didn't notice it. But now after having seen the changes in Timi when she is in heat, I know for sure that Tasia never had one.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Coco86 said:


> Sunny broke his leg jumping off the couch at three months old! Exactly one month to the day that we got him.



Jeepers that first year is really risky isn't it? Did Sunny heal well? Trulee will have Petplan and I have a fantastic Vet Surgeon available, but I pray that we never have to make use of them.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

SOOOOOO small! Now THAT is going to be a 'pocket puppy' for sure! I bet she'll be a lot tougher than you think too! Just make sure she gets enough calcium.... and exercise which I'm sure Timi will give her! It's the little dogs that get carried around that usually develop weaker skeletons...or at least that is what the Vet I once worked for believed! He believed that the more impact little legs got from running around, the stronger/denser the leg bones got! Hope he's right! LOL!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> SOOOOOO small! Now THAT is going to be a 'pocket puppy' for sure! I bet she'll be a lot tougher than you think too! Just make sure she gets enough calcium.... and exercise which I'm sure Timi will give her! It's the little dogs that get carried around that usually develop weaker skeletons...or at least that is what the Vet I once worked for believed! He believed that the more impact little legs got from running around, the stronger/denser the leg bones got! Hope he's right! LOL!



Oh yes, Timi will keep her running around for sure - though her feet won't touch the ground outside until two weeks after her final shots.
And I plan to transition her to freeze dried raw for meals (kibble just for free feeding), so that should give her plenty of calcium. And of course she won't be spayed until after she has 1 or 2 heats - after doing that with Timi I am a real believer that it significantly impacts the body development. I just need to get her too that stage intact!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Hey Lori!


----------



## CT Girl

:birthday:


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Thank you for the birthday wishes!
Here is part of the best gift that I got - lots of pictures and video of Trulee from Grandma Lynn ? I don't know if it would be right to share it, but they also came with the most adorable "letter from Trulee" that had me grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## glorybeecosta

Oh could just squeeze her, so adorable


----------



## N2Mischief

Your birthday was yesterday? Ha! Mine was Tuesday! She is just darling TP!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> Your birthday was yesterday? Ha! Mine was Tuesday! She is just darling TP!



Happy Birthday to you! Now I better understand why we get along so well - two fiery Leo's lol!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

glorybeecosta said:


> Oh could just squeeze her, so adorable



Don't squeeze too hard, she only weighs 18 ounces lol!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Ridding in Grandma's golf cart...which way is New York?















Practicing my modeling poses! I heard there might be some work for me in NY?


----------



## Myleen

Tiny Poodles said:


> Ridding in Grandma's golf cart...which way is New York?
> View attachment 349705
> 
> View attachment 349713
> 
> 
> Practicing my modeling poses! I heard there might be some work for me in NY?
> View attachment 349721
> 
> View attachment 349729


SOOOOOO CUUUUUTEEEEE!!!!! :love2:


----------



## Mfmst

That is a very nice birthday present: lots of pictures! Happy belated Birthday, TP! I still can't believe Trulee is here. The demitasse Poodle


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> That is a very nice birthday present: lots of pictures! Happy belated Birthday, TP! I still can't believe Trulee is here. The demitasse Poodle



Thank you!
But right at this moment I am having a panic attack that I made a big mistake not waiting until 16 weeks like I said I would, and that she will gain 2 pounds in the next month! 
Doesn't Trulee look kind of big in the picture where Lynn is holding her up? Timi gained 9 ounces just from14-16 weeks, and Trulee isn't even 12 weeks yet!
Does anybody think I made a mistake? Who else ever gets the opportunity to wait with no commitment like I did, and then I pass it up! Was that a dumb thing to do?


----------



## BorderKelpie

Uh oh! Do I hear cold feet? 

She is yours, very Trulee yours! I know it deep down in my little cold, black heart. ;-)

And, OMG! She has the cutest toes ever!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> Uh oh! Do I hear cold feet?
> 
> 
> 
> She is yours, very Trulee yours! I know it deep down in my little cold, black heart. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> And, OMG! She has the cutest toes ever!!!



Lol @ your little cold black heart ?
I don't know, that picture of Lynn holding her up has been bugging me ever since I saw it, I feel like she might be in a big growth spurt. But I guess that pictures can be deceptive, and big poodle coats can be deceptive. 
I will feel better (or worse) after her weigh in on Sunday - let's hope that she didn't gain more than an ounce....


----------



## Viking Queen

Don't second guess yourself. We all KNOW this was meant to be...just for you.

She looks so impossibly tiny to me, but I guess that's because Poppy, 6 mo old in a few days, just weighed in at 30.6 lbs. yikes! 

Trulee is amazing.....when is she coming home?

VQ

P.S. And Happy Birthday to You!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Viking Queen said:


> Don't second guess yourself. We all KNOW this was meant to be...just for you.
> 
> 
> 
> She looks so impossibly tiny to me, but I guess that's because Poppy, 6 mo old in a few days, just weighed in at 30.6 lbs. yikes!
> 
> 
> 
> Trulee is amazing.....when is she coming home?
> 
> 
> 
> VQ
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. And Happy Birthday to You!



Thank you for the birthday wish ?
How big do you expect Poppy to be? Believe it or not if I ever leave the city, I would love to have a super sized Spoo! Tiny is totally a lifestyle choice for me!
Don't know when she will be coming home - Lynn is very strict about it not being a minute too soon. She gets her 12 week shots on Sunday, and she wants to make sure that she is fine after that, and she waits until the birth mama tells her that it is time. Last I heard, Trulee was still nursing, and her mama had not started regurgitating for her yet. She is eating kibble on her own great too, but Lynn says that the mama regurgitating for them is the sign that she thinks it is time for them to stop nursing - She never forces them to stop nursing, she waits for the mama to decide when it is time. I think that it is a healthy and smart way to do it, but it is anxiety provoking not to know when she is going to be ready! Timi's mama never decided it was time to stop and Timi kept nursing until she was almost 14 weeks and sucking air!
But you know if the weigh in does not go as I hope this week, I guess I could ask to go back to waiting until 16 weeks, so I would know for sure what her final size will be... Let's just hope that she hasn't gained more than an ounce this week, and I will put my worries to rest. I think that only gaining an ounce or less four weeks in a row would be enough to convince me...
If she is only 19 ounces this week, then even if she doubled her weight gain to 2 ounces a week for the next four weeks, that would still only put her at 3.6 - 3.12 pounds finished, at the top of my limit, but still ok.
I wonder what generally happens after they are weaned - do they lose weight when they are not getting the milk anymore? It seems like she is eating really well on her own, and the milk is just an extra. Not the same as a 5-6 week old puppy who might not be eating enough to fulfill their calorie needs when the mother is taken away...


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thank you!
> But right at this moment I am having a panic attack that I made a big mistake not waiting until 16 weeks like I said I would, and that she will gain 2 pounds in the next month!
> Doesn't Trulee look kind of big in the picture where Lynn is holding her up? Timi gained 9 ounces just from14-16 weeks, and Trulee isn't even 12 weeks yet!
> Does anybody think I made a mistake? Who else ever gets the opportunity to wait with no commitment like I did, and then I pass it up! Was that a dumb thing to do?


I don't think you're making a mistake! Not at all! I really think everything will work out just fine TP. Try not to worry. But I must have missed something. I thought you ARE waiting until 16 weeks! Did something change? Anyway, you gotta takes some deep breaths and think positive. She is soooo tiny, and I just don't see her gaining too much more. Of course you would know better than I would, but I just really don't think so.


Added note: I should have read ahead about the waiting period. Still think though that everything will be just fine!


----------



## BorderKelpie

So, she gets weighed again on Sunday when she gets her vaccine? Make sure she gets weighed before she gets her shot so the extra weight of the vaccine doesn't interfere. lol

(yeah, I know the amount is negligible, but why risk it?) Do they make needles small enough for mouse sized puppies? Poor little, tiny thing getting stabbed when so very tiny. 

Don't forget to post her weigh in pictures, I need more little tiny toes!


----------



## Viking Queen

You are so experienced at this very tiny poodle stuff I don't think you will have any problems knowing when the time is right to take her home. I am so very excited for you and remember so very well when you brought Timi home.

I fully understand your size requirements due to life in a big bustling city and how you have to transport them. I don't know how you manage the logistics of living in a big city like you do. I grew up in Minneapolis/St. Paul, a city of several million people but we did not have to rely on public transportation like you do.

Poppy's breeder, Betty Brown, said that she expected Poppy to finish about 40-45 lbs. That is about the upper limit that I can handle, physically. Iris was 37 lbs so this is not so very much larger. West U's Lovely girl Lola is from Betty and she is about 37 lbs....I am hoping Poppy slows her growth very soon. She was gaining 1 3/4 lbs per week for a while....yikes! Her body length is just about the same as Iris was, now we need a tiny bit more length to her legs. She got her first big girl haircut today and is really a stunning child. I will try to get black dog pictures this weekend that are not just a black blob. This coming Thursday she will be 6 months old. It is very different raising a pup from 13 weeks than it was from 9 weeks. I will be grateful for teething to be over. :biggrin:

I do hope you get your wish and can have a spoo some day. It would be a whole new adventure for you.

Our vet, a sweet sweet Man, has played Santa for local children for several years. He grows his own very nice beard so is a very believable santa. He wants to have Santa pictures with Poppy to hang in his office and hand out to children. I think that is going to be so much fun for all of us. Poppy loves him so should take good pictures with him in his santa suit.

I will keep sending good thoughts your way for the very best outcome on Trulee's size. I am sure it will work out just as you want it to.

Have a great weekend and think happy thougts.

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## CT Girl

I looked at the picture of the breeder holding her up. She still looks tiny to me. Notice you can't see the breeder's fingers at all. Your little girl has a lot of hair. I think you are seeing a lot of fluffy puppy hair over a tiny toy puppy.


----------



## Kassie

I think it is very human to second guess yourself. Especially when the stakes are high. In your situation, you are very sure of the size requirement and it is not a "do over" if you get it wrong. Once she is in your arms, if she goes above your weight limit, she becomes an "oopsie baby". This is an important decision. If you asked, I would say "breathe deeply, relax. Listen to your innate intuition...you know within you the choice to make when the time is right. Trust yourself to make the right choice." Hugs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> So, she gets weighed again on Sunday when she gets her vaccine? Make sure she gets weighed before she gets her shot so the extra weight of the vaccine doesn't interfere. lol
> 
> 
> 
> (yeah, I know the amount is negligible, but why risk it?) Do they make needles small enough for mouse sized puppies? Poor little, tiny thing getting stabbed when so very tiny.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to post her weigh in pictures, I need more little tiny toes!



A shot isn't much - Grandma said that she REALLY hated her spa day this week, especially having her nails grinded (I asked Lynn to take them down super short like she did Timi's because it has been a real blessing for her - her quicks have stayed super short, and it is so easy to keep her nails short without ever quicking her), but was very unhappy about the whole thing.
So it looks like it is going to be a lot of work to get this one acclimated to the grooming life of a poodle!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Viking Queen said:


> You are so experienced at this very tiny poodle stuff I don't think you will have any problems knowing when the time is right to take her home. I am so very excited for you and remember so very well when you brought Timi home.
> 
> 
> 
> I fully understand your size requirements due to life in a big bustling city and how you have to transport them. I don't know how you manage the logistics of living in a big city like you do. I grew up in Minneapolis/St. Paul, a city of several million people but we did not have to rely on public transportation like you do.
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy's breeder, Betty Brown, said that she expected Poppy to finish about 40-45 lbs. That is about the upper limit that I can handle, physically. Iris was 37 lbs so this is not so very much larger. West U's Lovely girl Lola is from Betty and she is about 37 lbs....I am hoping Poppy slows her growth very soon. She was gaining 1 3/4 lbs per week for a while....yikes! Her body length is just about the same as Iris was, now we need a tiny bit more length to her legs. She got her first big girl haircut today and is really a stunning child. I will try to get black dog pictures this weekend that are not just a black blob. This coming Thursday she will be 6 months old. It is very different raising a pup from 13 weeks than it was from 9 weeks. I will be grateful for teething to be over. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope you get your wish and can have a spoo some day. It would be a whole new adventure for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Our vet, a sweet sweet Man, has played Santa for local children for several years. He grows his own very nice beard so is a very believable santa. He wants to have Santa pictures with Poppy to hang in his office and hand out to children. I think that is going to be so much fun for all of us. Poppy loves him so should take good pictures with him in his santa suit.
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep sending good thoughts your way for the very best outcome on Trulee's size. I am sure it will work out just as you want it to.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend and think happy thougts.
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy and Poppy



Please do get those pictures, we really have not had enough Poppy updates!
May I ask why you feel that you cannot physically manage more than 40-45 pounds?
Maybe I am just too far removed from big dog issues, but I think as long as the dog is too big to carry, and is well trained, what is the difference how big they get? Maybe a bit more to groom, but otherwise, what difference is there in management?
And yes, I do recall a time when she was growing where Timi suddenly looked very long in back, but then her legs did catch up - I am sure that Poppy's legs will do the same!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

CT Girl said:


> I looked at the picture of the breeder holding her up. She still looks tiny to me. Notice you can't see the breeder's fingers at all. Your little girl has a lot of hair. I think you are seeing a lot of fluffy puppy hair over a tiny toy puppy.



I hope that you are right. Those long Dalin legs may be part of why she looks so big as well. Timi is built all legs, small body, and Trulee probably is built the same.
But I will feel a lot better once I see if she has only gained an ounce or less this week. If it is 2-3 ounces then I don't know....


----------



## glorybeecosta

Tiny Poodles said:


> I hope that you are right. Those long Dalin legs may be part of why she looks so big as well. Timi is built all legs, small body, and Trulee probably is built the same.
> But I will feel a lot better once I see if she has only gained an ounce or less this week. If it is 2-3 ounces then I don't know....


I know understand what you were meaning about long legs when you talked about Timi. I have never see a poodle with the legs Sage has got, and like you say a small body. I say she has 3 pounds of legs and 2 pounds of body. She is really small boned as well. Got to do a different cut on sage, than the other 2, think I will do her like Timi, she would look better


----------



## Viking Queen

Tiny Poodles said:


> Please do get those pictures, we really have not had enough Poppy updates!
> May I ask why you feel that you cannot physically manage more than 40-45 pounds?
> Maybe I am just too far removed from big dog issues, but I think as long as the dog is too big to carry, and is well trained, what is the difference how big they get? Maybe a bit more to groom, but otherwise, what difference is there in management?
> And yes, I do recall a time when she was growing where Timi suddenly looked very long in back, but then her legs did catch up - I am sure that Poppy's legs will do the same!


I have had a 70 lb dog in the past and when she became ill I could not lift her by myself. Had to get neighbors to help me out when she collapsed suddenly and I could not move her.

I also have some old very serious injuries to my shoulder, neck and hands so any pulling or jerking or heavy lifting is out of the question unless I want to live in pain or in the chiropractor's office, as much as I love Dr. Gil. 

Poppy has been a lot to manage just to get her to walk on loose lead and not jerk me around. A 30 lb boisterous spoo pup bouncing around on the end of a lead can cause reinjury to my joints if I am not careful. Think whiplash on the end of a lead. 

We were doing recalls on a long line the other day when a bunny came zooming by. All attention to me went out the window and she slammed to the end of the long line in a blink of an eye. Almost took me off my feet and it was not kind to my shoulder and wrist. I still have to assist her getting up into and out of the car as well. Soon she will jump up on her own.

I am using a gentle leader when we walk which works like a charm and she will get past this stage, but strong puppies are sometimes very taxing if you have physical limitations such as I have. I have worked too hard with Gil to get rehabilitated and don't want to ruin that work. 

Poppy is a brilliant learner, and I have raised many puppies before so have the right skills and tools . . .I just need to get past the teenage stage when their brains don't work very well.

I went through all of this training stuff with Iris and other dogs before her so I know we will get to where I need Poppy to be. If Poppy lives as long as Iris did I will be in my early 80's and since I live alone I just needed a smallish sized spoo. If I had a husband or SO to help me out with some things then maybe size would not be such an issue. But as a single Mom of a spoo size was/is important. Iris was perfect size and Poppy will be too.

I hope this helps you understand my reasoning for having/wanting a smallish rather than largish spoo. Besides, they take up less room in the bed with me!

I very much hope that Trulee turns out the size you need her to be. I am excited for you.

Cathy


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Viking Queen said:


> I have had a 70 lb dog in the past and when she became ill I could not lift her by myself. Had to get neighbors to help me out when she collapsed suddenly and I could not move her.
> 
> 
> 
> I also have some old very serious injuries to my shoulder, neck and hands so any pulling or jerking or heavy lifting is out of the question unless I want to live in pain or in the chiropractor's office, as much as I love Dr. Gil.
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy has been a lot to manage just to get her to walk on loose lead and not jerk me around. A 30 lb boisterous spoo pup bouncing around on the end of a lead can cause reinjury to my joints if I am not careful. Think whiplash on the end of a lead.
> 
> 
> 
> We were doing recalls on a long line the other day when a bunny came zooming by. All attention to me went out the window and she slammed to the end of the long line in a blink of an eye. Almost took me off my feet and it was not kind to my shoulder and wrist. I still have to assist her getting up into and out of the car as well. Soon she will jump up on her own.
> 
> 
> 
> I am using a gentle leader when we walk which works like a charm and she will get past this stage, but strong puppies are sometimes very taxing if you have physical limitations such as I have. I have worked too hard with Gil to get rehabilitated and don't want to ruin that work.
> 
> 
> 
> Poppy is a brilliant learner, and I have raised many puppies before so have the right skills and tools . . .I just need to get past the teenage stage when their brains don't work very well.
> 
> 
> 
> I went through all of this training stuff with Iris and other dogs before her so I know we will get to where I need Poppy to be. If Poppy lives as long as Iris did I will be in my early 80's and since I live alone I just needed a smallish sized spoo. If I had a husband or SO to help me out with some things then maybe size would not be such an issue. But as a single Mom of a spoo size was/is important. Iris was perfect size and Poppy will be too.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helps you understand my reasoning for having/wanting a smallish rather than largish spoo. Besides, they take up less room in the bed with me!
> 
> 
> 
> I very much hope that Trulee turns out the size you need her to be. I am excited for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy



Thank you, I do understand your perspective now!
I am also hearing that you are finding the teenage stage a bit trying, and let me add to your belief - you will get through this, there is a delightful, calm well behaved dog at the end of all of this work! I remember feeling that way about Timi - no matter how you expect it intellectually, it is quite a culture shock when go from over a decade of having well behaved adult dogs to a puppy! And now that Timi has finally moved into the adult stage, I have decided to torture myself once again lol!
Oh well, I figure that I might as well get my quota of well trained poodles now - it will only be more difficult five years from now! If I ever am in a place where I can have a Spoo, I think that it will have to be an adult! Can't even imagine going through that craziness with a dog big enough to reach counters or knock me over!

I will be holding my breath until I get news of Trulee's weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## Click-N-Treat

I'm right there with Viking Queen on dog size. Noelle is 18 pounds, and she can pull pretty hard. I think if she was bigger, I wouldn't have the strength to stay on my feet. My husband had a weimaraner who he adored, but he's getting older and his body couldn't take the shock of a weimaraner puppy yanking him around, so he downsized and got Francis who is a 13 pound Boston Terrier. 

TP, I am right there with you on getting an adult Spoo if I ever get one. I don't have what it takes to raise a large puppy anymore.


----------



## Viking Queen

When I knew Iris was dying I put quite a lot of thought into my next dog....adult spoo, spoo puppy vs mini poodle. I had almost decided adult spoo but thought the wait to find the right one might be too difficult. Then 3 days after I lost Iris I got that phone call about Poppy. I just jumped on it. 

A couple of weeks later I thought I had made an awful mistake. I had fallen in a pool of puppy pee, reinjured my left shoulder, neck and arm and was in serious pain.....yet here I was chasing a wild child around the house, trying to housebreak her and trying to deal with the extreme pain and rehab. 

One day I had an awful meltdown and my friend Gil put me back together emotionally as well as physically. He reminded me that Iris was still foremost in my mind and that my heart had not yet healed. He is so wise.

I Love Poppy, am so very happy to have her and know we will get through this puppy business intact. I have the right tools, skills and friendly support to make it work. It just has been extra hard dealing with the aftermath of that fall and still dealing with life without Iris. I remind myself it has only been a bit over 2 months since she has been gone. It seems like much longer.

Iris was and is a HUGE spirit. She was a quiet mild mannered girl with the ability to captivate everyone in a room just by walking in. I miss her dearly. Poppy just barges in and wows everyone with her cheerful lively spirit...I love them both.

I hope that Trulee is everything you want, both in body and spirit. I am sure she will brighten the lives of everyone she touches, just like Timi has.

Cathy


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Viking Queen said:


> When I knew Iris was dying I put quite a lot of thought into my next dog....adult spoo, spoo puppy vs mini poodle. I had almost decided adult spoo but thought the wait to find the right one might be too difficult. Then 3 days after I lost Iris I got that phone call about Poppy. I just jumped on it.
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of weeks later I thought I had made an awful mistake. I had fallen in a pool of puppy pee, reinjured my left shoulder, neck and arm and was in serious pain.....yet here I was chasing a wild child around the house, trying to housebreak her and trying to deal with the extreme pain and rehab.
> 
> 
> 
> One day I had an awful meltdown and my friend Gil put me back together emotionally as well as physically. He reminded me that Iris was still foremost in my mind and that my heart had not yet healed. He is so wise.
> 
> 
> 
> I Love Poppy, am so very happy to have her and know we will get through this puppy business intact. I have the right tools, skills and friendly support to make it work. It just has been extra hard dealing with the aftermath of that fall and still dealing with life without Iris. I remind myself it has only been a bit over 2 months since she has been gone. It seems like much longer.
> 
> 
> 
> Iris was and is a HUGE spirit. She was a quiet mild mannered girl with the ability to captivate everyone in a room just by walking in. I miss her dearly. Poppy just barges in and wows everyone with her cheerful lively spirit...I love them both.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that Trulee is everything you want, both in body and spirit. I am sure she will brighten the lives of everyone she touches, just like Timi has.
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy



I understand how tough it is to have a puppy when you are still grieving. I was not alone but I waited three year after losing Taylee before I felt ready for another puppy. And then after I lost Tangee, I thought getting Timi when I did was good - I like that Timi was Tangee's sister and that Tangee helped raise her. Every once in awhile Timi will do something that reminds me of Tangee and makes me smile. Truth be told, there is an element of that in what I am doing now. It is so much easier than getting a puppy when you are grieving. But just keep doing what you are doing, and I know that Poppy will grow to be just as wonderful a presence in your life as Iris was. Timi is growing to be more and more like my Taylee everyday. Of course they are different individuals, but the role that she is playing in my life, is growing more and more similar, know what I mean?


----------



## Mfmst

The difference between WestU's Lola, from Poppy's breeder, and my big boy Buck is something else. If Lola were to run into me at top speed, she might knock me over but not launch me into the air! I'm sure Poppy will finish dainty and beautiful. Trulee seems microscopic with a big coat.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

OMG, I just realized that I am worrying about her being too big in a picture that was taken 3 lousy days after she weighed in at 18 ounces - I have Trulee lost my mind!
I am sure that the weigh-in tomorrow will be fine and that she is truly Trulee. Just new puppy coming jitters I guess ☺ Thanks for putting up with my silliness!


----------



## Viking Queen

Not silly at all. You have your needs and wants and some of us have other needs and wants... It's all good.

I could have chosen to wait a while or chosen a mini or toy, but I REALLY wanted another spoo and Poppy was a true gift from heaven at just the right time. I just had a hard time realizing that when I was in pain and struggling.

We have had our challenges but will make it to the other side just fine.

Poppy is absolutely georgeous. 

I would be ok raising a mini, but would be terrified that I would accidentally hurt a tiny toy. You have the whole tiny toy raising thing down pat and Timi is a really stunning girl!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Tiny Poodles said:


> OMG, I just realized that I am worrying about her being too big in a picture that was taken 3 lousy days after she weighed in at 18 ounces - I have Trulee lost my mind!
> I am sure that the weigh-in tomorrow will be fine and that she is truly Trulee. Just new puppy coming jitters I guess ☺ Thanks for putting up with my silliness!


I'm enjoying your silliness. I think it is so neat that you are sharing this experience with us. Thank you for that.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

So you all think that this is really happening, huh? You will know that I believe it when I tell you that I dragged out the huge bag of tiny clothing that I packed away, thinking that I would never look at it again. There are couple of things in there that were Jolé and Tasia's, some things that I picked up along the way, not for anyone, but thinking "someday" I will have that tiny girl, and some things that I bought for Timi that she grew out of before even trying on. 
I guess that once I bring that bag out of the closet I am going to be lost for hours thinking about where each outfit came from, where it's been, and where it might now be going....


----------



## BorderKelpie

That sounds like a wonderful way to spend some time. Bittersweet memories of happy times, promises for a fun filled future....

Yup, sounds perfect. Enjoy!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> That sounds like a wonderful way to spend some time. Bittersweet memories of happy times, promises for a fun filled future....
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, sounds perfect. Enjoy!



Yes, but first I should probably do more practical things like puppy-proofing and dragging the crate out of storage and dusting it off. Guess I still don't quite believe it....


----------



## Viking Queen

Yup.....puppy proof, dust off the crate, etc......that happy day will be here before you know it!

BTW....here is a picture from today of my puppy no more, Poppy. Body growing up.....mind still at teen age stage.:angel:

VQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Viking Queen said:


> Yup.....puppy proof, dust off the crate, etc......that happy day will be here before you know it!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....here is a picture from today of my puppy no more, Poppy. Body growing up.....mind still at teen age stage.:angel:
> 
> 
> 
> VQ



Wow, Poppy is as perfectly gorgeous as a Poodle could be - hard to imagine that she has six more months to get even more beautiful!
As I recall with Timi, the milestones for gaining maturity were six months, then a year, and then right around 2 years she started to feel more like a dog and that I could let my puppy guard down. Believe it or not, within the past few months I have actually dropped a tissue on the floor and later found it intact, un shredded!

I could be wrong, but from my friends description and what 
I have seen in the videos of Trulee, I have a feeling that she is going to be a much easier puppy than Timi. So far she is the type that sits back and studies/ponders things before acting, rather than diving in head first, which I think will leave me plenty of time to guide her in the right thing to do. Plus, she is going to have Timi showing her the right way as well. I just started getting my secret weapon for pad training ready - having Timi pre-mark pads, and leaving them to dry to be used as Trulee's first pads!


----------



## patk

waiting for weigh in...paws crossed...


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Not too happy with this weeks weigh-in, up three ounces, we will see what next week brings. Lynn said that she wanted to keep her another week anyhow...


----------



## BorderKelpie

Tiny Poodles said:


> Not too happy with this weeks weigh-in, up three ounces, we will see what next week brings. Lynn said that she wanted to keep her another week anyhow...
> View attachment 350433


It's the vaccine that bumped up her weight! I'm sure of it. You know, the vaccine and the immune response, um, white blood cells increasing and all. Right? Or maybe her immune system is getting stronger, and muscle weighs more and, and, and...
Yeah, I'm going to go with that.


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Trulee is truly a tiny I think! Every chart I've looked at has her projected adult weight at 3.5 lbs!!! She's your girl so far!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> It's the vaccine that bumped up her weight! I'm sure of it. You know, the vaccine and the immune response, um, white blood cells increasing and all. Right? Or maybe her immune system is getting stronger, and muscle weighs more and, and, and...
> 
> Yeah, I'm going to go with that.



Yeah or maybe she just had a big meal...
Who ever thought that 2 lousy ounces could depress a person so much...


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> Trulee is truly a tiny I think! Every chart I've looked at has her projected adult weight at 3.5 lbs!!! She's your girl so far!!!!



Actually the charts say that she is right between 2 1/2 - 3 pounds. 
But those charts are made up by "teacup" breeders to squeeze more money out of their buyers, in my experience they way under - predict ?


----------



## BorderKelpie

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yeah or maybe she just had a big meal...
> Who ever thought that 2 lousy ounces could depress a person so much...


I'm sorry. 

I hate that you're feeling down about this right now. She just HAS to work out, there are too many of us counting on it.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

The only thing that gives me some pause for thought is that I have seen 3 1/2 - 4 pounders from my breeder that have show dog head pieces, but Trulee is different, she has that tiny look to her.

This girl was 2 pounds, 14 ounces when she went home at 7 months.








This girl was 3 pounds, 4 ounces at 7 months








Very different than Trulee's look, don't you think?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Even look at Timi at 11 weeks, she had so much more muzzle on her...















Compared to Trulee at 12 weeks


----------



## MollyMuiMa

I think she is really really small! Everything about her is just so tiny compared to the others! Try to get a stacked profile pic of her so you can check her leg length........I'm curious to see how 'square' she is at this age! Cute as the dickens though!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> I think she is really really small! Everything about her is just so tiny compared to the others! Try to get a stacked profile pic of her so you can check her leg length........I'm curious to see how 'square' she is at this age! Cute as the dickens though!










This was from just four days ago, looks pretty square to me.


----------



## BorderKelpie

She really does appear just tiny all over. 

I was just noticing just how pretty those poodles' heads are. Alot of toy poodles I see have odd, snipey looking muzzles. Bug has a rather robust muzzle for his size and I really like it. Looking at these guys, I realize just how pretty their heads are. Especially for their (lack of) size.

Now I have a reason to go back and study head shots of these guys. I know I love Timi's face, but I just assumed it was because Timi is so cool. Looking closer now, I realize I think she's so pretty because she really IS so pretty. lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> She really does appear just tiny all over.
> 
> 
> 
> I was just noticing just how pretty those poodles' heads are. Alot of toy poodles I see have odd, snipey looking muzzles. Bug has a rather robust muzzle for his size and I really like it. Looking at these guys, I realize just how pretty their heads are. Especially for their (lack of) size.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have a reason to go back and study head shots of these guys. I know I love Timi's face, but I just assumed it was because Timi is so cool. Looking closer now, I realize I think she's so pretty because she really IS so pretty. lol



Thank you, I do think that Timi has a niece headpiece too ?








I know that when you get a tiny that you do give up some of the elegant look and get eternal cuteness instead.
But would you really want a four plus pounder with a cute head when you could have one that size that looks like a show dog?
She even has the "flying nun" ears of a tiny (which I hope would come down with some weight on her ear feather).
I am ok with that if she really is a tiny, but don't think that I would find the look very appealing on a bigger body. She certainly is much smaller than her sister. The puppy that my sister in-law is getting was 1 pound, six ounces a week ago and she is two weeks younger than Trulee.
But the girls above, they didn't look undersize at all when they were young, they were the type where their growth just slowed down to almost nothing by six months old. Maybe Trulee will be like that and her head will match her body? Honestly I have never seen one with a head like Trulee's from my breeder before, so I just don't know what she will do.
But then there are ones like Timi who kept growing well over a year old (finishing exactly what the 16 week formula said she would).
Maybe this was just her little growth spurt, and she will slow down again? She should be weaned this week, and maybe she will slow down without the extra calories from the milk? She has been eating food as good as can be, so I feel like the milk must just be extra calories for her. Or maybe she will gain four ounces this week?! And five ounces the next...
In the back of my mind I always thought that a four pounder was the smallest that I would ever get from my breeder and that when the time came that I was down to one dog, I would settle for that. But I never had any intention of having three dogs again, it only began to feel like that was ok because I thought I Was getting my dream 2 1/2 - 3 pounder. 
But on the other hand now she feels like my girl, and it would hurt so much to see somebody else take her home.
Can anybody make sense of all the thoughts flying through my head?


----------



## TrixieTreasure

BorderKelpie said:


> I'm sorry.
> 
> I hate that you're feeling down about this right now. She just HAS to work out, there are too many of us counting on it.



I know there's so many things in life that can be so depressing( and believe me, I know all about that), but I also believe in thinking positive as much as possible, instead of thinking negative about things. You know, like, seeing the glass half full, instead of seeing it half empty. What will be, will be. But thinking positive and not letting the negative get you down, is what I think is so important for a person's well being. I've been following this thread and as the day gets closer, I'm getting more and more excited for TP. That's because I truly do believe this baby is meant for her. It WILL happen!!


----------



## Myleen

Tiny Poodles,
Can anybody make sense of all the thoughts flying through my head?
I can. I'm sure others can as well. The heart wants what the heart wants.:love2:
I recall when I wanted to get a dog. I showed my husband the pictures of miniature poodle puppies for sale. He said No not until I retired.  I kept looking at all of the photos of the puppies being born. *I was obsessed!* For months I kept watching as the little ones were born and sold. ...More were shown down the road and I would make comments when my husband was around ... I would talk to my _imaginary_ _dog_,..'C mere Toby' I would say...(I had a name all picked out, haha)
Trulee...the heart wants what the heart wants. 
Then one day when I showed him a picture of the last puppy (all others were sold) he said, "Life is to short" ... yes, you can have a puppy. Imagine my surprise and excitement!! I called the breeder and... well, now I have Toby. 
I can remember when I felt a bit depressed wanting a puppy so much. 
But I believe things happen for a reason. 
Toby is soooo loving!! My heart swells when I think about how much he means to me.
I believe Trulee is truly the one.


----------



## Viking Queen

TrixieTreasure said:


> I know there's so many things in life that can be so depressing( and believe me, I know all about that), but I also believe in thinking positive as much as possible, instead of thinking negative about things. You know, like, seeing the glass half full, instead of seeing it half empty. What will be, will be. But thinking positive and not letting the negative get you down, is what I think is so important for a person's well being. I've been following this thread and as the day gets closer, I'm getting more and more excited for TP. That's because I truly do believe this baby is meant for her. It WILL happen!!


Yup! What she said!!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :amen:

VQ


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Myleen said:


> Tiny Poodles,
> Can anybody make sense of all the thoughts flying through my head?
> I can. I'm sure others can as well. The heart wants what the heart wants.:love2:
> I recall when I wanted to get a dog. I showed my husband the pictures of miniature poodle puppies for sale. He said No not until I retired.  I kept looking at all of the photos of the puppies being born. *I was obsessed!* For months I kept watching as the little ones were born and sold. ...More were shown down the road and I would make comments when my husband was around ... I would talk to my _imaginary_ _dog_,..'C mere Toby' I would say...(I had a name all picked out, haha)
> Trulee...the heart wants what the heart wants.
> Then one day when I showed him a picture of the last puppy (all others were sold) he said, "Life is to short" ... yes, you can have a puppy. Imagine my surprise and excitement!! I called the breeder and... well, now I have Toby.
> I can remember when I felt a bit depressed wanting a puppy so much.
> But I believe things happen for a reason.
> Toby is soooo loving!! My heart swells when I think about how much he means to me.
> I believe Trulee is truly the one.



What a special story! I'm so glad that you and Toby have each other!!


----------



## Mfmst

Oh,my. Timi was the cutest puppy! I missed her baby pictures. Joined the forum when she was already wearing clothes and ruling the dog park 

Anticipation of getting what the heart wants is fun too. We've all enjoyed this thread, the numeric signs from the universe, the weigh-ins and the pictures. I'm going to continue to be 1/2 full about Maybe Baby Trulee.


----------



## N2Mischief

TP, those charts said Misha would be 3.5-4.5 pounds. I followed them from the time she was 8 weeks. She would jump around a bit from the high end to the low end. She ended up at 3 pounds 15 oz, so right in the middle. They are sometimes right.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> TP, those charts said Misha would be 3.5-4.5 pounds. I followed them from the time she was 8 weeks. She would jump around a bit from the high end to the low end. She ended up at 3 pounds 15 oz, so right in the middle. They are sometimes right.



But I think Misha is one of those conundrums - a puppy that looks like she is going to be a full size show dog, and then early on decides that she is done with this growing thing... Wasn't she pretty much full grown by 7-8 months?


----------



## N2Mischief

Well at a year she weighed 3 pounds 5 oz and at 3 years she weighs 3 pounds 15 oz. so she was getting close but did grow a bit more. She was always smaller than her brother and sister. They both ended up over sized.


----------



## Kassie

Is there any truth that toy poodles slow their growth in height as they close in onto 6 months? I am under the impression toy poodles structurally, reach skeleton height at 6 months and then continue to muscle out and round up their top line, adding a bit of weight, up to 10 months; but that they are more or less as tall as they will be at 6 months?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Kassie said:


> Is there any truth that toy poodles slow their growth in height as they close in onto 6 months? I am under the impression toy poodles structurally, reach skeleton height at 6 months and then continue to muscle out and round up their top line, adding a bit of weight, up to 10 months; but that they are more or less as tall as they will be at 6 months?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I believe that Timi was very close to a year before she reached her full height and then she muscled up and filled out from there.
I remember looking at her at 6, 7, 8 months and thinking if only she could stay this size, she didn't lol!
But then again, Truelee has a totally different bone than Timi. I think that her body is typical Dalin, but her head looks like she is from a "teacup" breeder, so perhaps she will be an early finisher like those dogs often are?


----------



## Kassie

Tiny Poodles said:


> I believe that Timi was very close to a year before she reached her full height and then she muscled up and filled out from there.
> I remember looking at her at 6, 7, 8 months and thinking if only she could stay this size, she didn't lol!
> But then again, Truelee has a totally different bone than Timi. I think that her body is typical Dalin, but her head looks like she is from a "teacup" breeder, so perhaps she will be an early finisher like those dogs often are?




I wonder about that with Fenton now as I watch him. He isn't gaining much weight, 5 months, 6 lbs. and has been that weight for a couple of weeks. he is 10 inches or a touch under. His dam was 11 inches, his sire was just under 10 inches. I wanted sturdier than tiny and I wonder now how long those legs will go! They are legs that go on forever!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King Louie

Kassie said:


> Is there any truth that toy poodles slow their growth in height as they close in onto 6 months? I am under the impression toy poodles structurally, reach skeleton height at 6 months and then continue to muscle out and round up their top line, adding a bit of weight, up to 10 months; but that they are more or less as tall as they will be at 6 months?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 Adonis is pretty much done growing in height at 9" and has been holding steady at 5lbs for over a month now. His vet thinks he'll gain a pound or 2 and be done. His growing really slowed down around 3 months he was 8" 3lbs then 4 months 81/2" he went through a chubby phase decided he wanted rottie food then 5 months 9" and hasn't grown since, he's 7 months now. I also got him to lose some of the extra weight thankfully. He went through a weird stage where he would look long with short legs then he hit a growth spurt and his legs would catch up. His legs are always the last to grow but haven't seen that happening since the last growth spurt at 5 months. His mom was done growing completely by 9 months at 9" 6lbs his dad took a year to finish at 10" 8lbs his siblings took after the dad it seems and he took after his mom.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

King Louie said:


> Adonis is pretty much done growing in height at 9" and has been holding steady at 5lbs for over a month now. His vet thinks he'll gain a pound or 2 and be done. His growing really slowed down around 3 months he was 8" 3lbs then 4 months 81/2" he went through a chubby phase decided he wanted rottie food then 5 months 9" and hasn't grown since, he's 7 months now. I also got him to lose some of the extra weight thankfully. He went through a weird stage where he would look long with short legs then he hit a growth spurt and his legs would catch up. His legs are always the last to grow but haven't seen that happening since the last growth spurt at 5 months. His mom was done growing completely by 9 months at 9" 6lbs his dad took a year to finish at 10" 8lbs his siblings took after the dad it seems and he took after his mom.



Do you know what he weighed at 12 and 16 weeks?


----------



## King Louie

I got him at 13 weeks and he weighed about 3lbs after that he was just a chubby puppy now that he has all his shots and can go on walks in the woods with me and the pack plus can no longer eat the Rotties' food his weight has come down.


----------



## Michelle

How old and how much does she weigh now?

I got Atticus at 10 weeks and 1 pound 6 ounces. I can't imagine anything smaller, I hardly remember him being that small...I miss it. He is 4.5-4.8 pounds now depending on the season and how much exercise he is getting lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles

King Louie said:


> I got him at 13 weeks and he weighed about 3lbs after that he was just a chubby puppy now that he has all his shots and can go on walks in the woods with me and the pack plus can no longer eat the Rotties' food his weight has come down.



Interesting. So what was he, about four pounds at 16 weeks? That would make me think that he will be about 8 pounds finished.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Michelle said:


> How old and how much does she weigh now?
> 
> 
> 
> I got Atticus at 10 weeks and 1 pound 6 ounces. I can't imagine anything smaller, I hardly remember him being that small...I miss it. He is 4.5-4.8 pounds now depending on the season and how much exercise he is getting lol



Trulee is 1 pound, 5.3 ounces at 12 weeks. Do you know hat he weighed at 16 weeks?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Just checked and Timi was 2 pounds below her final weight at six months, so no way was she her full height at that age.
But at a year old she was only five ounces below her final weight. So mostly grown by a year. Those five ounces are probably all muscle as she really muscled up after her first heat.


----------



## King Louie

Tiny Poodles said:


> King Louie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got him at 13 weeks and he weighed about 3lbs after that he was just a chubby puppy now that he has all his shots and can go on walks in the woods with me and the pack plus can no longer eat the Rotties' food his weight has come down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. So what was he, about four pounds at 16 weeks? That would make me think that he will be about 8 pounds finished.
Click to expand...

probably about 4 1/2lbs but I weighed him at 5 months he was 5lbs 6 months still 5lbs and yesterday he got weighed at the vets and is still 5lbs and they're really happy with his weight as of now. They think he'll only get a pound or 2 bigger and be done. I guess he's just one of those few who finish growing early. His mom finished early too, size is genetic so if one or both parents finish growing by a certain time their offspring can inherit that also. His breeder seen him a couple weeks ago and was shocked at how small he still is I even got to see his sister and she was bigger than him. She looked like she's going to be the size of dad.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

King Louie said:


> probably about 4 1/2lbs but I weighed him at 5 months he was 5lbs 6 months still 5lbs and yesterday he got weighed at the vets and is still 5lbs and they're really happy with his weight as of now. They think he'll only get a pound or 2 bigger and be done. I guess he's just one of those few who finish growing early. His mom finished early too, size is genetic so if one or both parents finish growing by a certain time their offspring can inherit that also. His breeder seen him a couple weeks ago and was shocked at how small he still is I even got to see his sister and she was bigger than him. She looked like she's going to be the size of dad.



Wow, so the 26 week formula would put him at 9 - 9 1/2 pounds!
All of my girls have perfectly followed the formula, practically to the ounce.
Those darn "done early" poodles totally make me doubt my formula. If only there was a way to figure out which ones would be done early. Don't think my breeder keeps track of that. She said that Trulee's mom and dad are her smallest, Mom 5 pounds, and dad 9 1/2" and 4 1/2 pounds. But of course they have show dog heads, nothing like Trulee. Trulee's littermate is considered small, but quite a bit bigger than her, and also with a show dog type head. 
Don't think that I am criticizing Trulee - if her size matches her cute Keane painting face, I will love having one like that again - Tangee was like that, and she got all of the attention, folks barely noticed my other more show dog looking poodles when she was around. And I have Timi when .i want to look at a classically beautiful poodle.
But, I might point out that Tangee (not a Dalin), even though she had that tiny poodle kind of head, did not turn out to be the 2 1/2 pounder that I was promised. She was 8 1/2", and 4 - 4 1/2 pounds in her prime. Kind of exactly what 
I am now suspecting Trulee will be.... If the growth continues as it did this week.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Though you know - she really was weighed in the evening this last time, and before that she had been weighed in the morning.
Every girl knows that you get on the scale in the morning, not at night after you've been eating and drinking all day!


----------



## King Louie

I love Adonis did this. He was sold and the lady changed her mind because at 12 weeks he looked like he was going to be to big. Had he would have looked like the size he was going to finish at I would've never got him. He was definitely a don't judge a book by it's cover type. The lady who was supposed to get him is definitely kicking herself now she settled on waiting on one of his smaller litters but the only brown Parti was a girl and the boys were all solid blacks and she wants a brown Parti boy only so she'll be waiting awhile.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

King Louie said:


> I love Adonis did this. He was sold and the lady changed her mind because at 12 weeks he looked like he was going to be to big. Had he would have looked like the size he was going to finish at I would've never got him. He was definitely a don't judge a book by it's cover type. The lady who was supposed to get him is definitely kicking herself now she settled on waiting on one of his smaller litters but the only brown Parti was a girl and the boys were all solid blacks and she wants a brown Parti boy only so she'll be waiting awhile.



Oh well, even if it takes a couple of twists of fate, I believe that the right dog finds the right parent. I hope that the lady gets hers someday!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

So we have decided to wait for Trulee to travel with the nanny with the puppy that Richard's sister is getting who is two weeks younger than her. I think that a couple of more weigh-ins will make me a lot more sure of her final size.
Although at the same time I am thinking that I am probably going to nudge up my upper limit. After all, I always thought that four pounds is likely the smallest that I would ever see from my breeder, and ultimately I know I would rather have a four pounder from quality breeding that I trust rather than to try to get smaller from the unknown. 
And while it is true that I only changed my timeline because I thought that I had a chance to get an extra tiny from the breeding that I trust, now that I am in love with this little Cherub, that also seems like a pretty valid reason to adjust my timeline as well. I just couldn't imagine watching her go home with someone else... 
In the meanwhile, I am going to adjust my work-outs to increase my shoulder and back strength as much as possible lol!


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Trulee is sooo cute. I can see how it would be heartbreaking if she went off to live with someone else. She's your puppy, TP. I believe it. I always did. Squeeeeee!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Click-N-Treat said:


> Trulee is sooo cute. I can see how it would be heartbreaking if she went off to live with someone else. She's your puppy, TP. I believe it. I always did. Squeeeeee!



Yes, I have no doubt that there would be a line of people wanting to take Trulee home, but 
I really can't see myself allowing that to happen. I guess she has been mine from day one. A friend recently pointed out that although there have been a number of puppies that I have watched with my breeder and then decided against that I never mentioned to you guys, there have only been two squeeee! Threads - one for Timi, and now one for Trulee. Could be a reason for that....


----------



## Viking Queen

The rest of us have ALWAYS KNOWN she was yours!!!!

Just let us know when gotcha day is near!

VQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Viking Queen said:


> The rest of us have ALWAYS KNOWN she was yours!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just let us know when gotcha day is near!
> 
> 
> 
> VQ



Haha, I did notice you all trying to tell me that. What can I say - when I fall in love, it's deep and it's forever, so I am pretty cautious about who I fall for.


----------



## Mfmst

Start dusting off the crate! We should have a contest to guess Trulee's final weight. I say 3 1/2 lbs. Congratulations, Tiny Poodles!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> Start dusting off the crate! We should have a contest to guess Trulee's final weight. I say 3 1/2 lbs. Congratulations, Tiny Poodles!



I am not making my guess until she is 16 weeks!
And at what age do you consider her weight final?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Now I feel like such a meanie. The two other puppies Trulee's age are going home this week, and they are working on getting Trulee's sister home any day now. Richard's sister's puppy is two weeks younger and still nursing, so Trulee will be all alone because of my cold feet ?


----------



## Kassie

Tiny Poodles said:


> Now I feel like such a meanie. The two other puppies Trulee's age are going home this week, and they are working on getting Trulee's sister home any day now. Richard's sister's puppy is two weeks younger and still nursing, so Trulee will be all alone because of my cold feet




It's fine to be cautious. This adoption is lifelong and enduring for any pup that enters into your life. I was so nervous about Fenton, still unclear about the size I wanted. I knew he was going to be a large toy and my mind rejoiced but my heart ached. I still watch Fenton a bit dubiously as I don't know what size he will Be. However, I am highly spiritual and there were so many "signs" that this pup was going to be the answer to what I couldn't know the questions for. This boy's character is stunning and his brown will fade and his legs are never ending, but he is my soul's desire. I considered walking away, even though he was paid for. And at the airport, on a 2 day journey to meet his plane, I was crying. I needed this puppy. The stars aligned and I felt the pull. Our minds can trick our hearts, so we have to know what it is we seek and stick to the plan. But every now and again, the heart falters and beats at a higher vibration and overrules the powerful mind and when that happens, it's called
"Magic"!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Kassie said:


> It's fine to be cautious. This adoption is lifelong and enduring for any pup that enters into your life. I was so nervous about Fenton, still unclear about the size I wanted. I knew he was going to be a large toy and my mind rejoiced but my heart ached. I still watch Fenton a bit dubiously as I don't know what size he will Be. However, I am highly spiritual and there were so many "signs" that this pup was going to be the answer to what I couldn't know the questions for. This boy's character is stunning and his brown will fade and his legs are never ending, but he is my soul's desire. I considered walking away, even though he was paid for. And at the airport, on a 2 day journey to meet his plane, I was crying. I needed this puppy. The stars aligned and I felt the pull. Our minds can trick our hearts, so we have to know what it is we seek and stick to the plan. But every now and again, the heart falters and beats at a higher vibration and overrules the powerful mind and when that happens, it's called
> "Magic"!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhhh, you said it sooooo perfectly, and I absolutely believe in Magic. When it's meant to be, everything comes together perfectly. And I really believe that Trulee is meant to be with TP. 

Not to go into great detail on TP's thread, but I had that magical thing happen to me in January of 1996, when I found my cat, Mandee. August 2 would have been her 21st birthday, but had passed away just shy of her 19th birthday. I will start a separate thread on the cat forum here on PF, because.. now that the word " Magic" has been brought up, I would like to share my own story of magic. ❤


----------



## Kassie

TrixieTreasure said:


> Ohhhh, you said it sooooo perfectly, and I absolutely believe in Magic. When it's meant to be, everything comes together perfectly. And I really believe that Trulee is meant to be with TP.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to go into great detail on TP's thread, but I had that magical thing happen to me in January of 1996, when I found my cat, Mandee. August 2 would have been her 21st birthday, but had passed away just shy of her 19th birthday. I will start a separate thread on the cat forum here on PF, because.. now that the word " Magic" has been brought up, I would like to share my own story of magic. ❤




Magic, when felt, is an undeniable deep level of knowing that our hearts can not be swayed from. To me, it shows up in signs; such as a date of birth, or a name or something that has a deep level of meaning. The connection, when encountering magic, is heart stalling.......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Kassie said:


> Magic, when felt, is an undeniable deep level of knowing that our hearts can not be swayed from. To me, it shows up in signs; such as a date of birth, or a name or something that has a deep level of meaning. The connection, when encountering magic, is heart stalling.......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhhh, yes, I totally agree!! ❤


----------



## Viking Queen

Magic does happen, indeed. When Iris died 10 weeks ago on a Monday I thought I would be heartbroken forever. That Thursday, 3 days later, still operating in a fog I agreed to have Poppy shipped to me the next day. 

On Friday as I drove an hour to the airport to pick up Poppy I was sure I had made a terrible mistake and could not love another like I had loved Iris and surely wasn't ready for a new one so soon. I was nearly ill with sorrow and anxiety over this decision. When I took a first look at Poppy, still in her crate I burst into tears and instantly fell in love.

It was magic. While I still mourn my lovely Iris, Poppy has brought such joy.

Some things are just meant to be.

I am sure Trulee will be magic for Tiny Poodles when she comes home too.

VQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Viking Queen said:


> Magic does happen, indeed. When Iris died 10 weeks ago on a Monday I thought I would be heartbroken forever. That Thursday, 3 days later, still operating in a fog I agreed to have Poppy shipped to me the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> On Friday as I drove an hour to the airport to pick up Poppy I was sure I had made a terrible mistake and could not love another like I had loved Iris and surely wasn't ready for a new one so soon. I was nearly ill with sorrow and anxiety over this decision. When I took a first look at Poppy, still in her crate I burst into tears and instantly fell in love.
> 
> 
> 
> It was magic. While I still mourn my lovely Iris, Poppy has brought such joy.
> 
> 
> 
> Some things are just meant to be.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure Trulee will be magic for Tiny Poodles when she comes home too.
> 
> 
> 
> VQ



I hate to even say it out loud, but from everything that I have seen so far, Trulee's personality reminds me very much of my two heart dogs Jolé and Taylee. I swear that I heard music the first moment that I held them. I so want to hear that music one more time...
But the anxiety is justified I think - when else in your life will you ever make such a commitment to something that will have such a huge impact for so many years sight unseen? It is like getting married without ever having met the groom!


----------



## Kassie

Tiny Poodles said:


> I hate to even say it out loud, but from everything that I have seen so far, Trulee's personality reminds me very much of my two heart dogs Jolé and Taylee. I swear that I heard music the first moment that I held them. I so want to hear that music one more time...
> But the anxiety is justified I think - when else in your life will you ever make such a commitment to something that will have such a huge impact for so many years sight unseen? It is like getting married without ever having met the groom!




I was anxious and like Viking Queen, I was still mourning the loss of my tiny toy. But when I held the pup the pup the first time at the airport, I felt like I held a piece of heaven. I sat with him in the car for quite a while. Your Trulee must be for you otherwise the stars would not align and the puppy would be long gone to another by now. She is awaiting your loving arms. ..... soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Kassie said:


> I was anxious and like Viking Queen, I was still mourning the loss of my tiny toy. But when I held the pup the pup the first time at the airport, I felt like I held a piece of heaven. I sat with him in the car for quite a while. Your Trulee must be for you otherwise the stars would not align and the puppy would be long gone to another by now. She is awaiting your loving arms. ..... soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sorry but your theory does not hold up - she has been on hold for me since her first breath. My breeder wants me to have my hearts desire more than anyone. If I were to give up my hold, her problem would not be finding a candidate, it would be choosing amongst the ones who have already (kind of insensitively) said that they want her despite knowing that she is promised to me!
Her destiny has always been in my hands, and will continue to be as long as I do not let go of it....


----------



## Kassie

Tiny Poodles said:


> Sorry but your theory does not hold up - she has been on hold for me since her first breath. My breeder wants me to have my hearts desire more than anyone. If I were to give up my hold, her problem would not be finding a candidate, it would be choosing amongst the ones who have already (kind of insensitively) said that they want her despite knowing that she is promised to me!
> Her destiny has always been in my hands, and will continue to be as long as I do not let go of it....




I have misunderstood. Magic is ruled by the heart and not the mind. Young Trulee seems to be a selective process rather than an inspired process. My mistake.


----------



## Streetcar

Kassie said:


> I have misunderstood. Magic is ruled by the heart and not the mind. Young Trulee seems to be a selective process rather than an inspired process. My mistake.


As purchase of a well-bred dog ought be by such a breed and variety knowledgeable person as Tiny Poodles, who has a lifestyle which demands introspection and great thought as well as the magic and opportunity of timing when purchasing (not adopting; one purchases from a breeder in most but not all cases, breeders of course being among the original rescue organizations  ) a new dog. Her heart knows no bounds once granted. I don't believe she is or needs to be thinking magically but rather she is wisely of a practical (while deeply loving) nature.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Streetcar said:


> As purchase of a well-bred dog ought be by such a breed and variety knowledgeable person as Tiny Poodles, who has a lifestyle which demands introspection and great thought as well as the magic and opportunity of timing when purchasing (not adopting; one purchases from a breeder in most but not all cases, breeders of course being among the original rescue organizations  ) a new dog. Her heart knows no bounds once granted. I don't believe she is or needs to be thinking magically but rather she is wisely of a practical (while deeply loving) nature.



Thank you so much (blushing)
I hope that I get this one right, but it is so difficult to do long distance - alas one can only analyze the data that they posses...
Once I have my puppy, then it is time to allow the heart to rule ❤?❤


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Tomorrow is weigh-in day, this time in the morning I hope, please keep fingers and paws crossed that it will be a good one, I have a feeling that it will be!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> Tomorrow is weigh-in day, this time in the morning I hope, please keep fingers and paws crossed that it will be a good one, I have a feeling that it will be!


Fingers crossed by me, and paws crossed by Lacie kitty ( seriously, I went over and crossed Lacie's paws for a second, because out of the three cats, she is the most confident one). I also feel confident that that everything will go as planned. She's meant to be yours. I've always felt that.


----------



## Viking Queen

Tomorrow is the day! 

We will keep good thoughts flowing your way.

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Viking Queen said:


> Tomorrow is the day!
> 
> 
> 
> We will keep good thoughts flowing your way.
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy and Poppy



I just finished going through the bags of clothing. I can't even believe how small Jolé was - I don't think that the clothing that she wore as an almost adult would even fit Trulee today! 

But I have tons of stuff. I separated it into three different sized piles, and I think that I will be happy if she finishes in the largest sized pile! And I am very excited - remember that poodle dress that Timi wore last Halloween, it was pretty big for her, but I pinned it a little and it was ok - well I found two more of them, one in a small which fits her perfectly, and one in an extra small! I hope that Trulee can get into the xs by Halloween - how awesome would that be - two black poodles in matching pink poodle dresses with black poodles on the skirts!


----------



## NatalieAnne

I have a neighbor acquaintance that makes all her Chihuahua clothes. She has a closet with rods full of beautiful clothes hanging on mini hangers for her dog. 

I have one cat litter bucket full of chi clothes - not all that spectacular & I made none of mine. However, I have a very nice yellow hooded raincoat my prior poodle proudly wore & a Halloween costume. We both dressed up for Halloween to greet the trick or treaters. But, now there are no trick or treaters that come. I guess Zorro lived a long enough life to see world changes that affected his life. I'm hoping Paddington will fit into Zorro's raincoat & costume. If not maybe it means I might need to get one more toy poodle?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

NatalieAnne said:


> I have a neighbor acquaintance that makes all her Chihuahua clothes. She has a closet with rods full of beautiful clothes hanging on mini hangers for her dog.
> 
> 
> 
> I have one cat litter bucket full of chi clothes - not all that spectacular & I made none of mine. However, I have a very nice yellow hooded raincoat my prior poodle proudly wore & a Halloween costume. We both dressed up for Halloween to greet the trick or treaters. But, now there are no trick or treaters that come. I guess Zorro lived a long enough life to see world changes that affected his life. I'm hoping Paddington will fit into Zorro's raincoat & costume. If not maybe it means I might need to get one more toy poodle?



Lol, that seems to be what I am doing - getting poodles until somebody fits the wardrobe!
But really, poodles are very difficult to fit in clothing. They seem to make all the things to fit pug or frenchie bodies. Anything that fits my girls chests is too short, and anything that is long enough is so wide that I could put two poodles in it. Hence why I sometimes have multiples of the same outfit, or many that have never been worn (I am shamefully bad about returning things). There were many of times I would buy one outfit, and it wouldn't fit any of my three girls correctly!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

What I hate about the doggie clothes out there is that the legs are too short.... and in order to fit around the deep chest you have to order a bigger size and then the neck hole is too big and the back length is too long! I only buy T-Shirts and Hoodies cuz I've yet to find a dress that wouldn't need altering and I'm too lazy to sew anything! LOL! I did buy a pattern 6 months ago...........Hahaha!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Oh, I just had a million dollar idea - somebody needs to start a clothing line with breed specific sizes - a Poodle size 8 would be so much different than a Yorkie or a Chihuahua size 8!


----------



## Coco86

Sunny and Sammy share a dresser full of boy poodle clothes, and Sadie and Rosie each have two full shelves of clothes in a tall cupboard! We have a bag of small clothes for future puppies, including our late Poodle Dolly's extra small sweater. No dog has worn it since she passed almost seven years ago. 

We recently donated to the Humane Society several grocery bags full of dog coats, sweaters, and dresses that the poodles don't wear anymore or they grew out of. They were glad to get them! But our poodles still have a lot lol.


----------



## glorybeecosta

How right you are they do not make clothes to fit poodles, most all of mine has to be altered. My girls have their own dresser and I always try to dress them alike with I take them out. Having had 3 before I am in good shape of clothes, except for the last couple of years. Purchased snowsuits last year and one was to small, and I did not send it back, so all 3 have pink snowsuits.


----------



## Viking Queen

Okaaaaay......we're waiting.


Any news yet?

Any news yet?


VQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles

She's' my girl - Truly Trulee!!!
Trulee says to please excuse her morning behead, but she wanted to show you that she is being a very good girl and is back to the less than an ounce a week thing that Mama prefers!








Trulee Blon at 13 weeks, up 6/10th of an ounce from 12 weeks ?❤?


----------



## N2Mischief

I had no doubt....Congrats!


----------



## Viking Queen

Yaaaaaaay!

that's so very exciting!

I just LOVE her morning bed head look. It suits her well

Congratulations!

VQ


----------



## glorybeecosta

So excited for you


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Oh gosh, that's a nasty autocorrect - it was supposed to say morning bed head!


----------



## Coco86

Yay!!!!


----------



## Myleen

Tiny Poodles said:


> She's' my girl - Truly Trulee!!!
> Trulee says to please excuse her morning behead, but she wanted to show you that she is being a very good girl and is back to the less than an ounce a week thing that Mama prefers!
> 
> View attachment 351473
> 
> Trulee Blon at 13 weeks, up 6/10th of an ounce from 12 weeks ?❤?


So very happy for you!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Myleen said:


> So very happy for you!!!!



Thank you so much, that is adorable!


----------



## Mfmst

Good news! I can't believe how light she is. Yay!


----------



## Axeldog

Congratulation Tiny P. I have been checking in on this thread occasionally, waiting to hear what happened  

When will you get your new little girl? So excited for you!!!


----------



## lily cd re

Axeldog said:


> Congratulation Tiny P. I have been checking in on this thread occasionally, waiting to hear what happened
> 
> *When will you get your new little girl?* So excited for you!!!


I had the same question in my head reading this last page.


----------



## Click-N-Treat

It's truly Trulee. When will you truly get Trulee truly home? YAY!!! YAY!! She's such a sweet little girl. Congratulations.


----------



## Viking Queen

Yes, inquiring minds do want to know.....when, oh when?

VQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Trulee has her bags packed and is ready to go but she is waiting for her cousin Chloe to be ready to go with her - and then we have to see what day they can get a ride with their Stewardess- Nanny. So I don't know when she is coming any more than you do....


----------



## Axeldog

I would have a very hard time being patient in this situation , but I know there is no choice but to wait.

You must be so, so excited - I know I would be crazed!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Axeldog said:


> I would have a very hard time being patient in this situation , but I know there is no choice but to wait.
> 
> 
> 
> You must be so, so excited - I know I would be crazed!



It's ok, I have a million things to do before then, whenever then is, including three different vet appointments for my current girls - want to have them in tip top shape before the new baby arrives and needs most of my attention!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

YAY! I had my 'positive thinking' hat on an extra long time with this little teeny tiny girl and it seems to have paid off! Hahaha! I'm tellin' ya she's 'Trulee', really, the one! It looks like her snout has gotten a little longer too! She's starting to look more like Timi did as a pup!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> YAY! I had my 'positive thinking' hat on an extra long time with this little teeny tiny girl and it seems to have paid off! Hahaha! I'm tellin' ya she's 'Trulee', really, the one! It looks like her snout has gotten a little longer too! She's starting to look more like Timi did as a pup!



Thank you, there were so many people pulling for her, I think that it really helped!
But you don't have to tell me anymore that she is Trulee, I am telling you! 
Not sure if her muzzle got longer, or it is just the angle or that it is a dark blurry picture.
This photo was taken just a week ago, and some of the other pictures in that group looked like those taken this week.







And these were taken at the same time last week














But I won't complain if she winds up looking like Timi's mini me!
I think her eyes are starting to get more almondy!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> She's' my girl - Truly Trulee!!!
> Trulee says to please excuse her morning behead, but she wanted to show you that she is being a very good girl and is back to the less than an ounce a week thing that Mama prefers!
> 
> View attachment 351473
> 
> Trulee Blon at 13 weeks, up 6/10th of an ounce from 12 weeks ?❤?


I'm not at all surprised! I always knew it was going to happen! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Myleen

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thank you, there were so many people pulling for her, I think that it really helped!
> But you don't have to tell me anymore that she is Trulee, I am telling you!
> Not sure if her muzzle got longer, or it is just the angle or that it is a dark blurry picture.
> This photo was taken just a week ago, and some of the other pictures in that group looked like those taken this week.
> View attachment 351577
> 
> And these were taken at the same time last week
> View attachment 351585
> 
> View attachment 351593
> 
> But I won't complain if she winds up looking like Timi's mini me!
> I think her eyes are starting to get more almondy!


I chuckle every time I see a new photo of her!!!! She is so darn PRECIOUS!!!!! I am so glad you share them with us!!

You know... Looking at all of the pages of Trulees journey so far..
Trulee is a "STAR" :star:.... a CELEBRITY!!!! :star:!!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Myleen said:


> I chuckle every time I see a new photo of her!!!! She is so darn PRECIOUS!!!!! I am so glad you share them with us!!
> 
> 
> 
> You know... Looking at all of the pages of Trulees journey so far..
> 
> Trulee is a "STAR" :star:.... a CELEBRITY!!!! :star:!!!!



Thank you! I guess she is a little PF Star, isn't she ?


----------



## TeamPoodle

YAY!!!!!! I'm so happy for you TP! Trulee looks like an absolute sweetheart, you're going to have so much fun with your tiny!

:cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:

Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

TeamPoodle said:


> YAY!!!!!! I'm so happy for you TP! Trulee looks like an absolute sweetheart, you're going to have so much fun with your tiny!
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers2::cheers2::cheers2:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep the pictures coming!



Not to worry - you may get tired of seeing her once I become her official photographer!


----------



## TeamPoodle

Tiny Poodles said:


> Not to worry - you may get tired of seeing her once I become her official photographer!


I'll never get tired of seeing cute poodle puppy pictures! (and adults for that matter). You should see how many pictures I take of Riley! (although I don't post nearly enough of them here on PF...)


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Trulee has her first Vet appointment (I can always reschedule if she doesn't make it here by then).
It just made it feel very real to have her name printed on an appointment slip lol!


----------



## TeamPoodle

Are you going to the same vet your other girls go to? I know a few months ago you were considering switching vets and said if you got a new girl you might go try the new place first and see what you thought.


----------



## NatalieAnne

A big congratulations! She is so adorable. I hope you will take some pictures of her with items of a well known size near her so we can see how truly tiny she is. It's just amazing her size. Your patience has been remarkable. Again, congratulations.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

TeamPoodle said:


> Are you going to the same vet your other girls go to? I know a few months ago you were considering switching vets and said if you got a new girl you might go try the new place first and see what you thought.



You are right, but you know how it is - sometimes the devil you know is better than the devil you don't know... I will change eventually, but I realized that with Timi, everything new puppy that she did with Timi went well and was done the way I wanted it. So why experiment with someone else for this stage?


----------



## Mfmst

Did I see the last scale reading correctly? Trulee is only 1.16 lbs? I think you can skip additional strength training


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> Did I see the last scale reading correctly? Trulee is only 1.16 lbs? I think you can skip additional strength training



No I don't think you did see the last reading correctly lol!
The scales says 1. 5.9 
Which is one pound, 5.9 ounces!
As for strength training - don't forget I still have Timi and Teaka - I had to use every bit of my strength to get those two together in and out of a cab to go to the vet today!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

And this is Trulee's much bigger sister.
Her new mama said is over the moon happy with her - a total heart dog (and she has 3 other poodles).
Here's hoping it was a litter of Heart Dogs!


----------



## Mfmst

I may need to break down and get reading glasses! Okay, work with the 5 lb. weight, each arm Good point of having a certain level of fitness to have a Poodle or multiples. I'm not climbing Swiss mountains (I wish!), but some days it feels as if I have without the scenery


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> I may need to break down and get reading glasses! Okay, work with the 5 lb. weight, each arm Good point of having a certain level of fitness to have a Poodle or multiples. I'm not climbing Swiss mountains (I wish!), but some days it feels as if I have without the scenery



Work with a five pound weight in each arm? Timi could lift that lol!
The thing is with carrying them in a bag is that the weight isn't distributed - it is all concentrated in one strap or handle.
Think of the difference between carrying a bag of groceries in a brown bag with both arms wrapped around vs carrying the same food in a plastic bag hanging from your hands - it feels like that plastic bag is going to slice your fingers right off, doesn't it? Well that is kind of like what too heavy a dog bag feels like on my shoulder... And then they are live animals in that bag - you don't want it to swing too much, hit it with your hips as you walk, bump anything with it, have anyone in the the swarming crowds you are walking through bump into it....


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Gosh, I don't know how much longer I can stand it, I really want my girl!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yHEUCD5q_M


----------



## Tiny Poodles

OMG, I was wondering why it hadn't happened yet, but reality must have hit me - the puppy nesting/cleaning frenzy has hit big time! Why Trulee needs a clean microwave, I will never know, but she does.
I think she also needs a new area rug and runners. Does anybody know where I can get extra long runners that have stay put backing on them for their zoomies? I saw some in a catalog recently, but can't remember what company for the life of me!


----------



## BorderKelpie

Tiny Poodles said:


> OMG, I was wondering why it hadn't happened yet, but reality must have hit me - the puppy nesting/cleaning frenzy has hit big time! Why Trulee needs a clean microwave, I will never know, but she does.
> I think she also needs a new area rug and runners. Does anybody know where I can get extra long runners that have stay put backing on them for their zoomies? I saw some in a catalog recently, but can't remember what company for the life of me!


I know that feeling! You know I'm trying to get the whole house ready so someday...

Anyway, I found this:
Non Skid Backing Runner Rugs | Overstock.com: Buy Area Rugs Online


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> I know that feeling! You know I'm trying to get the whole house ready so someday...
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I found this:
> 
> Non Skid Backing Runner Rugs | Overstock.com: Buy Area Rugs Online



Thanks I just ordered some. Guess I should try to get a few hours sleep now. So much to do, so much to do!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Apparently at 5:00 AM I decided that Trulee needed new runners for zoomies, and another one in front of the sofa.
Who buys new rugs to housebreak a puppy lol? Fortunately it was my first ever Walmart purchase, so no big loss if Trulee decides to mess them up.
Although with the "zero accidents" reports that I am getting from the Mama's of her peers that went home last week, her new rugs just may last her a good long time ?


----------



## Viking Queen

Ummmmm......so is gotcha date coming up soooon? Do we have a date yet?

I remember so well how excited I was when Iris was coming.....I did not sleep well for a few nights before she arrived. Did not have time to get excited over Popp's arrival....one day I was talking to the breeder...the next day she was here.

I am gettting excited for you!

VQ & Poppy


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Viking Queen said:


> Ummmmm......so is gotcha date coming up soooon? Do we have a date yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I remember so well how excited I was when Iris was coming.....I did not sleep well for a few nights before she arrived. Did not have time to get excited over Popp's arrival....one day I was talking to the breeder...the next day she was here.
> 
> 
> 
> I am gettting excited for you!
> 
> 
> 
> VQ & Poppy



Awaiting flight confirmation from the Nanny - any day now!
I know what you mean about not having time to get excited - Timi and Trulee are the only puppies that I have waited for from the day that they were born - everyone else was waiting for me when 
I spoke to the breeder and were here a day or two later. It is very different!
Trulee and Cousin Chloe already have their bags packed!


----------



## Viking Queen

That's so cute....their little bags ready to go.

I am so happy for you to be getting Trulee.

Today I was in Loveland, about 10 miles from where we live. Poppy was with me. As we were leaving a store a lady came running up.."Cathy, Oh Cathy!" It was Kim, the Mom of Louie, Iris's brother. We lost track of each other 4 yrs ago, phone number changes, email changes, etc. It was so good to see her. They lost Louie in Dec. and of course I lost Iris in May. Kim is getting a Spoo pup in Sept so we will have Poodle parties with him and Poppy. I was glad she got to meet sweet Poppy today too. We have exchanged numbers and emails so we can get back in touch. It just brought back Louie and Iris' gotcha day so vividly. Kim flew to Kentucky and brought them both back in a sherpa bag. Seems like a lifetime ago.

I will watch for more gotcha day news on your end of the world. Hope for you it is very very soon.

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Viking Queen said:


> That's so cute....their little bags ready to go.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy for you to be getting Trulee.
> 
> 
> 
> Today I was in Loveland, about 10 miles from where we live. Poppy was with me. As we were leaving a store a lady came running up.."Cathy, Oh Cathy!" It was Kim, the Mom of Louie, Iris's brother. We lost track of each other 4 yrs ago, phone number changes, email changes, etc. It was so good to see her. They lost Louie in Dec. and of course I lost Iris in May. Kim is getting a Spoo pup in Sept so we will have Poodle parties with him and Poppy. I was glad she got to meet sweet Poppy today too. We have exchanged numbers and emails so we can get back in touch. It just brought back Louie and Iris' gotcha day so vividly. Kim flew to Kentucky and brought them both back in a sherpa bag. Seems like a lifetime ago.
> 
> 
> 
> I will watch for more gotcha day news on your end of the world. Hope for you it is very very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Cathy and Poppy



Oh, how bittersweet it must have been to run into Kim. But it will be wonderful for you to have another Spoo Mom to have puppy play dates with!
We are trying to get a NY/NJ Dalin play date together this fall - so far it looks like about a dozen Dalins will be there!


----------



## Mfmst

Awww! Their bags are packed! Won't be long now. I love these puppy reunions and Poodle play dates. Serendipity to have found your lost friend, VQ. I'm sure Poppy will love being the boss, the way Lola is with Buck. Timi will eventually have a tiny sister with the same energy. Can't wait to read about their future escapades together!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

The crate is up - this is getting very real!


----------



## BorderKelpie

So excited for you!


----------



## PoodleDreaming

I just caught up on this whole thread and now I cannot wait for pictures of baby Trulee.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Feeling more aggggghhhhhhh! than Squeeeeeeeeee! today.


----------



## zooeysmom

Tiny Poodles said:


> Feeling more aggggghhhhhhh! than Squeeeeeeeeee! today.


Why is that?


----------



## Viking Queen

I understand your feelings today. It will be OK once she's in your arms.

Then the fun and work begins, and we WILL expect lots of pictures.

Have you told Timi about her new sister?

VQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Viking Queen said:


> I understand your feelings today. It will be OK once she's in your arms.
> 
> 
> 
> Then the fun and work begins, and we WILL expect lots of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you told Timi about her new sister?
> 
> 
> 
> VQ



Yes, but don't think she believed me lol!


----------



## BorderKelpie

What time?
Can't wait!

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mfmst

You've got this! I wish that I had had as much Poodle experience as you. Get some rest and do some fun things just for you while you wait.


----------



## Mfmst

Geez, it's today?!! OK forget you time, other than remembering how special and wonderful this homecoming will be. Get pictures!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Hoping the big day is today!! Hope someone is taking pictures of that very moment that she is in your arms! That would be a real precious moment!! 
Will check back this evening, and she had better be with her mama by then, lol!!


----------



## Viking Queen

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yes, but don't think she believed me lol!


Remember, you have Timi to "show her the ropes". 

It's all good!

Blessings, whenever she comes.

VQ


----------



## glorybeecosta

So excited will be checking in regularly


----------



## Tiny Poodles




----------



## MollyMuiMa

The final countdown.................how exciting!


----------



## Mfmst

Big city bling!


----------



## NatalieAnne

Didn't know today was THE day. Now I'm waiting, this is so exciting.


----------



## CT Girl

Well???


----------



## TrixieTreasure

MollyMuiMa said:


> The final countdown.................how exciting!



I was gone all day, and thought for sure baby Trulee would be in her mama's arms by now! But it's 7:15pm here in Oregon, which means it's 10:15 pm in NY. So maybe It's tomorrow?? OR, maybe TP has her and just hasn't had time to update us yet?


----------



## Mfmst

I bet we will hear tomorrow. We've been left hanging by a pink collar with major bling and seemingly a dog cargo scene in the background. To Be Continued...


----------



## BorderKelpie

:ranger:


opcorn:


----------



## patk

hopefully this means good news: too busy settling in to post!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

So tired, but can't put puppy down...
She is beyond my wildest dreams my perfect puppy, no box unchecked, I wish that everyone could feel as happy as I do right now.





























And by the way, believe it or not, she is actually quite un-photogenic. Those ears, which can look rather funky in photos, are the most adorable thing on earth in person - and she looks 100 percent prettier and at least 50 percent smaller in real life too!


----------



## patk

she does look more like timi in your photos. her muzzle is longer and her eyes definitely look as though they are going to be full-on almond shaped.

so what did teaka and timi think? and how is trulee doing with adapting to them?


----------



## Coco86

I didn't realize she had arrived already! Trulee is so beautiful and just SO CUTE! I love her face, she looks so sweet. I am very happy for you, this has been a long time coming! I loved reading about Trulee's journey to you and I'm glad you have her!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> So tired, but can't put puppy down...
> She is beyond my wildest dreams my perfect puppy, no box unchecked, I wish that everyone could feel as happy as I do right now.
> View attachment 352817
> 
> View attachment 352825
> 
> View attachment 352833
> 
> View attachment 352841
> 
> 
> And by the way, believe it or not, she is actually quite un-photogenic. Those ears, which can look rather funky in photos, are the most adorable thing on earth in person - and she looks 100 percent prettier and at least 50 percent smaller in real life too!



Yay, she's here!!! So happy that she's finally with her mama and her sisters Timi, and Teaka!! She is so precious, and I'll be looking forward to seeing lots of pictures. Oh! A 52 week thread needs to be started too! So happy for you TP!


----------



## Mfmst

She is adorable! Heartfelt congratulations!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

OMG! She is soooo tiny! Her whole body looks like it almost fits in your hand!! Welcome home TRULEE!!! Her PF 'Aunties' want a full report and lots of pictures showing how tiny she is!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie

She is so perfect, so tiny, so pretty!

Yay!


----------



## CT Girl

She already looks bonded to you and she is a little beauty. So happy for you.


----------



## lily cd re

Congratulations. She looks lovely and oh so small in DH's hands.


----------



## glorybeecosta

Congrats, adorable


----------



## BrooklynBonnie

OMGOMGOMG I feel like *I* just brought her home! Finally! Welcome home Trulee!!! I LOVE picture #4 - resting her chin on him and looking up with trust.:love2:


----------



## Viking Queen

I am over the top happy for you both!

Trulee looks like she loves her Daddy and is happy being snuggled.

What a beautiful and intelligent face she has. 

Hope you all had a quiet and peaceful night. I can hardly wait to hear more about her and how her new sisters are adapting to the new kid on the block!

Welcome home, Trulee!

Viking Queen and cousin Poppy


----------



## Poodle Lover

Congratulations!!! She is adorable!!!


----------



## NatalieAnne

A big congratulations on Trulee's homecoming. She's a beauty. Hope you got some sleep last night. 

Just noticed that Trulee is 1 week younger than my little guy (big guy next to Trulee). I think it took me about a week to settle into some sort of routine. And, then some minor readjustments. 

I'm looking forward to watching Trulee's first year of growth & development.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Thanks everyone! Especially thanks for helping me through my process of indecision and ambivalence - the final decision to bring Trulee into my life was absolutely the right one!
She is the most PERFECT puppy❤ listens to every word I say, totally belly-up, drown you in kisses loving, only kept me up crying for 30 minutes, and then slept quietly until I got her up. Has not had one accident on the floor, and has already this morning gone to find the wee wee pad on her own without me placing her on it.
She is just going to be the easiest puppy ever to train - she is just lives to please us!







What is this thing Mom?
Playing with cousin Chloe at the airport.















Size comparison 




























Best I could get of the three of them so far.








Totally belly-up!

First subway ride ?


----------



## Viking Queen

OMG!!!

How tiny is she? She makes your other two look HUGE!

And those ears seem to have a personality of their own...hilarious!

She looks so cute snuggled down in the bag too. Waaaay too adorable.

I am so very happy for you all.

VQ


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Viking Queen said:


> OMG!!!
> 
> How tiny is she? She makes your other two look HUGE!
> 
> And those ears seem to have a personality of their own...hilarious!
> 
> She looks so cute snuggled down in the bag too. Waaaay too adorable.
> 
> I am so very happy for you all.
> 
> VQ


You summed it up just perfectly Viking Queen!! TP must be over-the-moon right now!! Baby Trulee doesn't quite know it yet, but she's the luckiest little girl in the world!


----------



## ranniew

My goodness!! She's soo small and very beautiful!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Click-N-Treat

Congratulations TP. You deserve the joy you feel right now.


----------



## Mfmst

She's a black dot in the pictures!!! Love!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Thanks everyone!
She is just the easiest puppy ever! Already stops what she is doing to run in and use the pad in the puppy apartment!
Though I don't know how I will teach her to sit because she sirs every time that I look at or speak to her, or how to come because she is always already there lol
And she is SO sweet and gentle - even with shark puppy teeth her nibbles are so gentle that they don't hurt at all. Oh and the kisses, the tiny little puppy kisses. And totally belly-up for anyone.
She is everything that I dreamed of in every way - pure heart dog ❤?❤


----------



## Coco86

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thanks everyone!
> She is just the easiest puppy ever! Already stops what she is doing to run in and use the pad in the puppy apartment!
> Though I don't know how I will teach her to sit because she sirs every time that I look at or speak to her, or how to come because she is always already there lol
> And she is SO sweet and gentle - even with shark puppy teeth her nibbles are so gentle that they don't hurt at all. Oh and the kisses, the tiny little puppy kisses. And totally belly-up for anyone.
> She is everything that I dreamed of in every way - pure heart dog ❤&#55357;&#56382;❤


Puppy Apartment?! This I have to see!


----------



## Sammy the spoo

Coco86 said:


> Puppy Apartment?! This I have to see!


Me too - I'd love a walkthrough


----------



## N2Mischief

Couldn't be happier for you! What an absolute doll...Congrats!!!!!


----------



## someday

I'm SO happy for you, TP!!


----------



## CtPoodle

Congratulations


----------



## Tiny Poodles

coco86 said:


> puppy apartment?! This i have to see!










And this evening, she suddenly ran from her spot watching me in the kitchen into the living room, and guess what I found when I came out - a little Trulee size pee on the pad in the puppy apartment!
Earlier in the day she had wowed me by stopping her play to go and poop on the apartment pad?
Pretty impressive for 24 hours home don't you think!


----------



## Mfmst

Timi looks like a SPOO!


----------



## glorybeecosta

Oh she is so adorable, and so happy for you


----------



## patk

Mfmst said:


> Timi looks like a SPOO!


no kidding! i peered at the photo wondering whom tp was visiting that had a large black poodle! wow. trulee is truly a tiny poodle!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> no kidding! i peered at the photo wondering whom tp was visiting that had a large black poodle! wow. trulee is truly a tiny poodle!



Bahaha - Timi isn't a Spoo, Trulee is a hamster lol!
You really have to be careful what you ask for, I used to jokingly tell her breeder Lynn that I want a hamster in the shape of a poodle lol. Now I can't wait for her to grow - a little bit at least lol!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

And honest to goodness, you all have no idea how tiny she is - 80 percent of what you see in photos is fluff.
I am really terrified of the idea of clipping her and doing her nails - I am afraid that I will break her just holding her still - you can knock this girl over just by breathing too deeply!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Oh MY When I saw how tiny Trulee is compared to Timi my imagination went wild ....you can use human 'stretch' type fancy bracelets for collars when you just what her to be 'arm candy hahaha!!!!! Even they might be too big LOL!!!



Is your SIL's pup as tiny??


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> Oh MY When I saw how tiny Trulee is compared to . I think Timi my imagination went wild ....you can use human 'stretch' type fancy bracelets for collars when you just what her to be 'arm candy hahaha!!!!! Even they might be too big LOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is your SIL's pup as tiny??



The bracelets might be too big - I sure could not fit her collar on my wrist!
Trulee's cousin Chloe is just the same size as her now, and she is a tiny one, but she is 13 days younger and you can see that her features like her nose, muzzle, and feet are bigger I think she will probably be around fourish pounds maybe?


----------



## Bluemoon

Your puppy looks to be the same size as my late tpoo was at about 8ish or so weeks. So tiny. She eventually grew to be about 4 pounds.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

OMG, this one does not have the flying gene - she just tried her first flight from the lime bed to the rug and landed with a splat!


----------



## glorybeecosta

So cute


----------



## N2Mischief

Awwww, Timi will teach her, she just needs to work on her landing! lol


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Awwww, she's so adorable!!


----------



## TeamPoodle

What?? How did I not know gotcha day was already here??! She's adorable, TP, keep those pictures coming! I'm so happy she's everything you wanted. 

BTW, that lime bed cracks me up.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

TeamPoodle said:


> What?? How did I not know gotcha day was already here??! She's adorable, TP, keep those pictures coming! I'm so happy she's everything you wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, that lime bed cracks me up.



I know, I must start a 52 week thread when I have the energy. And when Trulee is sleeping - she has discovered that interesting things happen when you touch the iPad with your nose lol


----------



## FireStorm

She's so cute - I love the photo of her on that bed! Hans knows about the iPad too. He actually has an iPad game he plays. It's made for dogs.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

FireStorm said:


> She's so cute - I love the photo of her on that bed! Hans knows about the iPad too. He actually has an iPad game he plays. It's made for dogs.



Oh please share the name of that! Trulee has already begun using her little paws on the screen, she loves the thing!


----------



## FireStorm

It's called "Game for Dogs" (very creative name, lol). It's free I think, because I doubt I would have paid for it. A little critter runs around on the screen, and then it squeaks if they touch it (they have to hit the actual critter). Hans has gotten quite a bit of entertainment out of it. I made him use his nose only eventually, because he's big and he would get so excited and paw really hard at the screen. I have a screen protector, but I'm not sure it is spoo proof. This way all I get is nose prints.


----------



## CT Girl

Lou plays Swizzle's favorite song, the Empire carpet jingle, on his phone so Swizzle can howl to the music. Swizzle noses around the phone till it plays again. I had no idea they make dog games!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

FireStorm said:


> It's called "Game for Dogs" (very creative name, lol). It's free I think, because I doubt I would have paid for it. A little critter runs around on the screen, and then it squeaks if they touch it (they have to hit the actual critter). Hans has gotten quite a bit of entertainment out of it. I made him use his nose only eventually, because he's big and he would get so excited and paw really hard at the screen. I have a screen protector, but I'm not sure it is spoo proof. This way all I get is nose prints.



Thanks, I will look it up!


----------



## aasteapots

Congrats on your new little one and boys is she ever little! I am so happy for you both!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

So here's today's report on Trulee.
After one accident this morning, she has consistently run to the pad for pee and poop.
She also goes to her bathroom every time that I go to mine (think I see potty on command in her near future ?
Today I discovered that she is a natural retriever - first time and every time that I throw, she scampers after the toy and brings it directly back to me grinning all the way.
She is always next to me and when I look down she auto sits and waits for instructions. 
Today I tried stay, and yup, she did that the first time too! And broke it only when I called come (though I am not sure if that counts because next to me is always where she wants to be ?
And yesterday, I taught her to stay out of the kitchen and wait in the doorway where the other two stand to watch. Today she decided on her own that instead of haunting me outside the kitchen, she would just sit politely in the living room in the spot that the food is served and wait.
I tell you, if I am dreaming, I am going to be devastated when I wake up and find that she isn't real! But part of me thinks that it has to happen - there just isn't any way that a puppy this good could be real ?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

OMG- just downloaded game for dogs, and in10 seconds Trulee was playing. 
When she looked like she was done I turned it off, and I am sure that this was just a coincidence, put 5 seconds after I shut it off, guess who tapped the correct app and put it back on!


----------



## patk

sounds like her breeder worked with her a lot, too. definitely brought her into the house to be raised. but no question little trulee is really smart. so nice.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> sounds like her breeder worked with her a lot, too. definitely brought her into the house to be raised. but no question little trulee is really smart. so nice.



It might seem like it but nope - Trulee did not get any special attention because of my relationship with my breeder - she was 100% kennel raised until the day she came home at 14 weeks, and her cousin, her sister, and the 2 half sister puppies from another litter who went home 2 weeks before her are just the same - all housebroken within days, extraordinarily loving (5 out of 5 total heart dogs), and their new mama's are just as over the moon happy with them as I am with Trulee! One of Trulee's 5 day younger half sisters is already running through an agility tunnel on command!

I have said it before and I will say it again, when done correctly, kennel raised puppies and dogs turn out extremely well-adjusted and happy! It makes total sense to me - they were raised by someone whose lifelong vocation was to do one thing perfectly - breeding and raising Toy Poodles!


----------



## patk

i didn't think she got any special attention. i assumed the little ones all got people socialization time.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

patk said:


> i didn't think she got any special attention. i assumed the little ones all got people socialization time.



They do get plenty of socialization - in the kennel!


----------



## BorderKelpie

This reminds me of a discussion I have beem having with someone else. A sound temperament is based in genetics. Yes, socialization (or a lack thereof) can make or break it, but if it's not there to start with, there's no putting one in. I have worked with genetically 'weak nerved' dogs raised underfoot in a home, etc that without steady work will fall apart under stress. I LOVE the sound dogs raised in kennels (or a house, whatever - doesn't matter to them) they just bounce right back and go with the flow. One of the best dogs I ever had never left the 'breeder's' back yard until she was 9ish months old and pregnant by her sire. :/ She had the bounce-back needed to become an amazing working dog and by the time she was 2, was an irreplaceable part of my livestock handling side job. Heck, she earned a weekly paycheck for years (my useless ex didn't, yup, I kept the dog and gave him away. lol)

I love genetically sound temperaments. Trulee sounds like she has that. Excellent.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

BorderKelpie said:


> This reminds me of a discussion I have beem having with someone else. A sound temperament is based in genetics. Yes, socialization (or a lack thereof) can make or break it, but if it's not there to start with, there's no putting one in. I have worked with genetically 'weak nerved' dogs raised underfoot in a home, etc that without steady work will fall apart under stress. I LOVE the sound dogs raised in kennels (or a house, whatever - doesn't matter to them) they just bounce right back and go with the flow. One of the best dogs I ever had never left the 'breeder's' back yard until she was 9ish months old and pregnant by her sire. :/ She had the bounce-back needed to become an amazing working dog and by the time she was 2, was an irreplaceable part of my livestock handling side job. Heck, she earned a weekly paycheck for years (my useless ex didn't, yup, I kept the dog and gave him away. lol)
> 
> 
> 
> I love genetically sound temperaments. Trulee sounds like she has that. Excellent.



I very much agree with you - it all begins with the breeding, a really exceptional breeding gives temperament, health, and conformation equal weight in the equation.
I also think that a major piece of the equation is that Lynn selects out for really nurturing mothers - all of hers nurse right up until the puppies are about 12 weeks old, so not only are they getting about six more weeks healthy mother's milk than the average puppy, they are also getting six more weeks of bonding and life lessons from their mothers. I think that has to count for something!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

And it begins...
Teaka doesn't mind her being near her








And Timi, she is that black blur that you see Trulee playing with


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> And it begins...
> Teaka doesn't mind her being near her
> View attachment 353321
> 
> 
> And Timi, she is that black blur that you see Trulee playing with
> View attachment 353329
> 
> View attachment 353337
> 
> View attachment 353345


Love that first picture of baby Trulee with Teaka! And glad that they're all getting along wonderfully!


----------



## TeamPoodle

Bahaha Teaka's face when the other two are playing looks like "mom, you brought another one home? Look at all that mess and noise they are making!"

I can't believe how well trained Trulee is. From my brief puppy experience to what other people have gone through here on the forum, you "Trulee" hit the jackpot!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

TeamPoodle said:


> Bahaha Teaka's face when the other two are playing looks like "mom, you brought another one home? Look at all that mess and noise they are making!"
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how well trained Trulee is. From my brief puppy experience to what other people have gone through here on the forum, you "Trulee" hit the jackpot!



I honestly cannot believe how good she is either! It almost feels like "cheating" lol!
So far we are two for two this morning on going to use the pad in the open crate - hoping that this is her first perfect day!
And the play is getting better and better! And I think I see an alpha emerging, and it isn't who you would think it would be ?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

First bath at home.






















First Bus ride















First Vet Visit







The Vet was amazed that she was so relaxed that her heart rate wasn't even elevated.
The whole staff was amazed to meet their "first poodle" - when I questioned how they could have never met a poodle before she said "well people bring in a dogs that they say are poodles all the time, but who knows what they are, but she is the first actual poodle that we have seen"?

And today is her first day accident free - running right into the crate to use the pad even when I am not watching!

And the play with Timi just gets better and better!


----------



## Viking Queen

Well, she is so unflappable and just cute as a bug's ear. Glad everything is going so well with Trulee. Her personality, confidence and overall nature are everything a person could ask for!

Aren't you lucky.

VQ


----------



## TrixieTreasure

You know, I don't even think an actual 52 weeks thread needs to be started. This thread already has all of the dynamics of Trulee: from the very day she was born ( even down to the minute), to TP's nervousness and excitements, to the day TP first held her in her arms, to Trulee's first bath and her first vet visit! That's the beginning right there! And even more as the weeks and months go by!!


----------



## Mfmst

Wow! Her big bling collar fits


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Viking Queen said:


> Well, she is so unflappable and just cute as a bug's ear. Glad everything is going so well with Trulee. Her personality, confidence and overall nature are everything a person could ask for!
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> VQ



Yes, I guess I am getting my reward for all of the "difficult puppies" that I have shaped into wonderful dogs lol!
I was really thinking that she would be my last puppy, I only had one more challenge left in me until I got too old for this nonsense, but now I am re-thinking that - I could handle a puppy like this when I am a hundred years old lol!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> Wow! Her big bling collar fits



Yup, one hole from the smallest adjustment, so I made a pretty good guess!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

As I enter my second day accident free I have learned that if I grab sister Timi's ear feather or tail Pom as she zooms by that I get to go for a really wild ride. Timi has not figured out a good counter move to puppy passenger as yet.
And I also have learned that puppy pull-ups will get me up those doggie stairs to reach mama on the sofa. I have not tried going down them yet because why would I ever want to walk away from the mama?!


----------



## Axeldog

I have been busy with life stuff lately so haven't checked in here lately, and I see what I missed! The most adorable little ball of fluff ever, has arrived in New York!

Trulee is simply the cutest little girl, wow!

Timi and Teaka look HUGE next to her - lol! I love the photos, what fun!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

OMG, I just spent 60 seconds and taught sit and down! Still have to lure down a touch, but the sit is so solid that I can instantly get it from a down!
Back in sixty seconds to tell you that she has a perfect down lol!


----------



## Viking Queen

Tiny Poodles said:


> OMG, I just spent 60 seconds and taught sit and down! Still have to lure down a touch, but the sit is so solid that I can instantly get it from a down!
> Back in sixty seconds to tell you that she has a perfect down lol!


Oh, for sure she is related to Poppy! Took about that long for sit and down as well. Shake hands took longer because dumb Mommy kept trying for a right hand,paw, shake......Poppy is a leftie!

Good girl, Trulee, good girl!

VQ


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Viking Queen said:


> Oh, for sure she is related to Poppy! Took about that long for sit and down as well. Shake hands took longer because dumb Mommy kept trying for a right hand,paw, shake......Poppy is a leftie!
> 
> 
> 
> Good girl, Trulee, good girl!
> 
> 
> 
> VQ



Shake hands will be her next lesson!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Yay! for perfect puppies! Well at least perfect in the sense that their are no overwhelming concerns.............the 'easy keeper' fits Trulee to a 'T'! She sounds like she is everything and more than you could hope for! THAT'S WONDERFUL!!!!!!!
What fun it must be to watch her and Timi together.......can't wait to see her with Timi playing at the Dog Park in the future! Get some videos posted soon!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

MollyMuiMa said:


> Yay! for perfect puppies! Well at least perfect in the sense that their are no overwhelming concerns.............the 'easy keeper' fits Trulee to a 'T'! She sounds like she is everything and more than you could hope for! THAT'S WONDERFUL!!!!!!!
> What fun it must be to watch her and Timi together.......can't wait to see her with Timi playing at the Dog Park in the future! Get some videos posted soon!!!



Well I will admit that she did stop and start pee on the rug while we were peeing this morninBC g, but I caught her.
And she made up for it later by going to use the wee wee pad while I was in the bathroom, coming out to find her sitting nicely by the treat bowl waiting for her reward ?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Tiny Poodles said:


> Well I will admit that she did stop and start pee on the rug while we were peeing this morninBC g, but I caught her.
> And she made up for it later by going to use the wee wee pad while I was in the bathroom, coming out to find her sitting nicely by the treat bowl waiting for her reward ?



Um, that's trying to type with a puppy and two adults on your lap - that was "she stopped to pee while we were playing this morning" lol!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

The game is "Gottcha Ear Feather", and topknot, and tail...


----------



## Mfmst

Timi doesn't mind Trulee's tugging? How nice that the girls seem pleased about the new kid.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> Timi doesn't mind Trulee's tugging? How nice that the girls seem pleased about the new kid.



Nope -Timi pulls away, happy circles once or twice or does a zoomie and goes back for more over and over again.
Trulee is an amazingly gentle puppy - she chews on my fingers, and it feels like nothing, and she pulls on my hair too and there is no pain, not a broken hair, it is just like she is gently combing it with her teeth ?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

And guess who has suddenly decided to chew bully sticks again after more than a decade of abstaining!







A new puppy brightens everyone's mood!


----------



## Streetcar

Tiny Poodles, huge congratulations on Trulee  !!!

When I read "no box unchecked", my eyes suddenly got really wet and the screen blurry. I am overjoyed for you and all your family.

And super impressed by your wee girl's temperament and successful potty habits! She clearly understands about clean :angel: and soon will grow full control of those muscles. Trulee seems to love learning already. She is absolutely lovely!

And yes, Timi does look like a Spoo, both in size comparison and conformation .

Congrats to big sissies, Timi and Teaka, too!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

OH Teaka! You silly girl..............! LOL!

Maybe she just sees how much fun is going on around her and wants to join in! Trulee is brightning everyone's day it seems! LOL!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Streetcar said:


> Tiny Poodles, huge congratulations on Trulee  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> When I read "no box unchecked", my eyes suddenly got really wet and the screen blurry. I am overjoyed for you and all your family.
> 
> 
> 
> And super impressed by your wee girl's temperament and successful potty habits! She clearly understands about clean :angel: and soon will grow full control of those muscles. Trulee seems to love learning already. She is absolutely lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, Timi does look like a Spoo, both in size comparison and conformation .
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to big sissies, Timi and Teaka, too!



Aww, thank you so much! 
I am just blown away by how perfect she is - her combo of incredibly loving and and wanting to please, combined with scary smart intelligence just makes her the easiest puppy I have ever known! Everything I ask her to do, she does the first time. Everything I tell her not to do, she stops instantly, and never does again!
And so smart - this morning I threw a ball for her but she got distracted by Timi for a minute, and when she was done I told her to go get her ball and pointed to where it went, and she went and got it it and brought it right back to me! Sure, Timi or Teaka might do that now, but at 15 weeks, never! I can't even fathom how smart she will be when she is grown - already we are having moments where she reads my facial expression, and does what I want before I even say anything!


----------



## Myleen

Tiny Poodles said:


> And guess who has suddenly decided to chew bully sticks again after more than a decade of abstaining!
> View attachment 353601
> 
> A new puppy brightens everyone's mood!


HaHa... that is so neat!!! lol


----------



## Myleen

Tiny Poodles said:


> First bath at home.
> View attachment 353401
> 
> View attachment 353409
> 
> View attachment 353417
> 
> 
> First Bus ride
> View attachment 353425
> 
> View attachment 353433
> 
> 
> First Vet Visit
> View attachment 353441
> 
> The Vet was amazed that she was so relaxed that her heart rate wasn't even elevated.
> The whole staff was amazed to meet their "first poodle" - when I questioned how they could have never met a poodle before she said "well people bring in a dogs that they say are poodles all the time, but who knows what they are, but she is the first actual poodle that we have seen"?
> 
> And today is her first day accident free - running right into the crate to use the pad even when I am not watching!
> 
> And the play with Timi just gets better and better!
> View attachment 353449


Oh my goodness WHAT A LITTLE LOVE!!!!!!! Interesting story!!!


----------



## Myleen

Tiny Poodles said:


> View attachment 353521
> 
> View attachment 353529
> 
> View attachment 353537
> 
> As I enter my second day accident free I have learned that if I grab sister Timi's ear feather or tail Pom as she zooms by that I get to go for a really wild ride. Timi has not figured out a good counter move to puppy passenger as yet.
> And I also have learned that puppy pull-ups will get me up those doggie stairs to reach mama on the sofa. I have not tried going down them yet because why would I ever want to walk away from the mama?!


LOVE!!!!!!!! :in-love::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2::love2:  What a cuuuuuuutie pie!!!!! Thank you so much for sharing ... this is so much fun to read and see!!! Trulee it is!!!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

I need a new carrier.
One like a front pack, but instead of carrying her down by the stomach, I want one that carriers her over my heart.
Because that is where she wants to be, always ❤


----------



## N2Mischief

That is where Misha wants to be too. Always on my chest. I am just in love with Trulee. With all your descriptions I feel like I know her, like I can almost smell her puppy breath!


----------



## vegas

Tiny Poodles -- For DD I use a Wacky Paws sling. The strap is adjustable so you can set the height you want to carry your pup. I have a long torso, so at the shortest adjustment I carry her at stomach level, but that's still pretty good. If I tuck my arm underneath, I can hold her even higher. It's comfortable for both of us, and DD is securely tethered so she can't leap out. 

It comes in various sizes. At 4.5 pounds, DD still fits comfortably in the smallest size. If it's a little roomy for Trulee, you can line the bottom with a soft towel or something. That's what I did when DD was still under 3 pounds.

I get lots of compliments on the sling, and lots of people have said they want to buy one.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> That is where Misha wants to be too. Always on my chest. I am just in love with Trulee. With all your descriptions I feel like I know her, like I can almost smell her puppy breath!



Aww thanks, I feel like Misha is part of our extended family too ❤


----------



## Tiny Poodles

vegas said:


> Tiny Poodles -- For DD I use a Wacky Paws sling. The strap is adjustable so you can set the height you want to carry your pup. I have a long torso, so at the shortest adjustment I carry her at stomach level, but that's still pretty good. If I tuck my arm underneath, I can hold her even higher. It's comfortable for both of us, and DD is securely tethered so she can't leap out.
> 
> 
> 
> It comes in various sizes. At 4.5 pounds, DD still fits comfortably in the smallest size. If it's a little roomy for Trulee, you can line the bottom with a soft towel or something. That's what I did when DD was still under 3 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> I get lots of compliments on the sling, and lots of people have said they want to buy one.



Thanks, but I don't think that would work for me - Trulee could probably go right out that hole, and I doubt that they make a harness small enough for her - the smallest that I have found are too loose on Timi. And when I take them out together, I always have to be bending over to pick Timi up to cross the street or if it gets too crowded, and I can just picture Trulee sliding out, or getting hung by her neck - not good...
I have to look, I think that I might have a front carrier that has a drawstring to sinch the top, but she won't like being so low....


----------



## BorderKelpie

Would something like this work? 
http://www.petsupplies.com/item/mar...-SykcumpJ8anBCeBZmcf8LsiYr92hOu5ZQaAuRc8P8HAQ

Sent from my LGL52VL using Tapatalk


----------



## N2Mischief

A ferret harness might work, their rib cages are pretty tiny.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

N2Mischief said:


> A ferret harness might work, their rib cages are pretty tiny.



Hum, that's a thought - she is sleeping in ferret beds,..


----------



## vegas

The Wacky Paws sling does have a drawstring. I will check mine and see how small I can make the opening.


----------



## Viking Queen

Also try a small figure 8 style cat/kitten harness. The figure 8 design makes it difficult for them to wiggle out.

VQ


----------



## Mfmst

G.W. Little has xxS harnesses and those figure 8 ones also.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> G.W. Little has xxS harnesses and those figure 8 ones also.



9 1/2" chest? Can't find my tape measure, but I am thinking more like 6"


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Sisters Having Fun





























First time in bed together - chewing bully sticks, so I don't think they noticed lol


----------



## Streetcar

Oh my word, the spirit is strong in this new little bit of gorgeous Poodleness! That second pic is a hoot. And look at her go to town on that bully stick, just like her big sis . Adorable!!! And Timi flew for her, too! I'm so glad you didn't wait five or six years. This is gonna be fun to watch . Heh heh, oh yes it is all about your audience's experience LOL!

Yes yes yes, over the moon for you getting to experience it first hand, but happy for any of the rest of us who get to observe. Lucky Lily CD RE who will get to see some of this in person.


----------



## Click-N-Treat

That's it, I need a plane ticket. Trulee is beyond adorable. Timi looks so happy too. I am coming over. Let me grab my wallet and hmm, moths instead of money. Alrighty then, 
I guess I am staying in Illinois. Keep posting pictures. Promise? Wow, I love your tiny poodles, Tiny Poodles. Congratulations again.


----------



## Mfmst

Such cute pictures! Nice shot of Trulee's face in the first one. Timi seems like the best older sister, always ready to play. 

I would contact G.W. Little and see what they would suggest for an xxxxS. They claim to be all about the tiny dog $2K dog carriers, oh my!


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Wish we were able to post videos on the forum like we can on Facebook - these girls are hysterical in action (anybody who wants to be FB friends, just shoot me a PM).
I have tried to open a YouTube account, but found that there was a step that just couldn't be done on the IPad.
Lately it has become difficult to find Trulee, they have become just one black blob ?





















There she is!


----------



## MollyMuiMa

Your FB videos are sooo sweet and funny!


----------



## TrixieTreasure

Tiny Poodles said:


> Wish we were able to post videos on the forum like we can on Facebook - these girls are hysterical in action (anybody who wants to be FB friends, just shoot me a PM).
> I have tried to open a YouTube account, but found that there was a step that just couldn't be done on the IPad.
> Lately it has become difficult to find Trulee, they have become just one black blob ?
> View attachment 354353
> 
> View attachment 354361
> 
> View attachment 354369
> 
> There she is!
> View attachment 354377



Those eyes is what gets me! They sparkle right to her inner beauty! Although adult Poodles always have that beautiful look anyway, it sure would be nice if they could hold onto that precious puppy look just a little bit longer!


----------



## vegas

In case this is helpful: I measured the opening on my Wacky Paws sling, and with the drawstring pulled to make it as small as possible, the opening is 1/2" in diameter, or 1-3/4" circumference. In the pictures you see online, the drawstring is loose, so that the opening is at its maximum size.

Good luck finding the perfect sling for your perfect puppy, so you can easily show her the sights of the Big Apple.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

vegas said:


> In case this is helpful: I measured the opening on my Wacky Paws sling, and with the drawstring pulled to make it as small as possible, the opening is 1/2" in diameter, or 1-3/4" circumference. In the pictures you see online, the drawstring is loose, so that the opening is at its maximum size.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck finding the perfect sling for your perfect puppy, so you can easily show her the sights of the Big Apple.



Well today we took Trulee to the park and just carried her in our shirts ?


----------



## NatalieAnne

Tiny Poodles said:


> Wish we were able to post videos on the forum like we can on Facebook - these girls are hysterical in action (anybody who wants to be FB friends, just shoot me a PM).
> I have tried to open a YouTube account, but found that there was a step that just couldn't be done on the IPad.
> Lately it has become difficult to find Trulee, they have become just one black blob &#55357;&#56836;
> View attachment 354353
> 
> View attachment 354361
> 
> View attachment 354369
> 
> There she is!
> View attachment 354377


The picture of Trulee on the lime bed is just precious. And I love the print of the other huge cushion bed.

My dogs seem to dig into the cushioned beds I get until a hole is made where they have fun removing the stuffing. I'm toying with the idea of covering one with a pieced together denim pocket pillow case with Velcro closure. We will see. Maybe it's time to invest in a couple new ones. Denim covering doesn't sound too Cozy to me though it is tough wearing. There is also polar fleece on hand here though it was purchased to make small lap blankets for CHRISTMAS gifting & sweatshirts for myself. I've tossed a couple fleece beds recently, they sure got their use. They had a donut like rim around the edges. The dogs appeared to like rim to use as a pillow.


----------



## Tiny Poodles

NatalieAnne said:


> The picture of Trulee on the lime bed is just precious. And I love the print of the other huge cushion bed.
> 
> My dogs seem to dig into the cushioned beds I get until a hole is made where they have fun removing the stuffing. I'm toying with the idea of covering one with a pieced together denim pocket pillow case with Velcro closure. We will see. Maybe it's time to invest in a couple new ones. Denim covering doesn't sound too Cozy to me though it is tough wearing. There is also polar fleece on hand here though it was purchased to make small lap blankets for CHRISTMAS gifting & sweatshirts for myself. I've tossed a couple fleece beds recently, they sure got their use. They had a donut like rim around the edges. The dogs appeared to like rim to use as a pillow.



I have had a few smaller beds from the same eBay sellers as the pink one for years, and they have been washed and dug in many times and they have held up great - no rips, and never an open seam. I think the seller is Starbucks something or other...


----------



## Mfmst

I bet she could fit on her husband's palm. How did she handle the sights and sounds of the city and the dog park?


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Mfmst said:


> I bet she could fit on her husband's palm. How did she handle the sights and sounds of the city and the dog park?



Totally cool and unflappable - a perfect city girl!
Over a week now and I have not heard her bark yet!


----------



## CT Girl

I am suffering Squeee withdrawal. Any updates?


----------



## Coco86

How is Trulee doing? I haven't seen you post in a while and got worried.


----------



## glorybeecosta

Yes I was also wondering, have not seen any posts lately on her.


----------



## Sammy the spoo

Me too! I have been thinking about you guys for the last week or so... 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## aasteapots

If you look on the side of the posts and under her name it says "banned" I am not sure what that is about but I am sure it has something to do with her not posting.


----------



## oshagcj914

aasteapots said:


> If you look on the side of the posts and under her name it says "banned" I am not sure what that is about but I am sure it has something to do with her not posting.


Afaik, a member listed as banned on forums like this was either banned by admins or chose to leave the forum voluntarily.


----------



## Poodle Lover

oshagcj914 said:


> Afaik, a member listed as banned on forums like this was either banned by admins or chose to leave the forum voluntarily.


I thought that if you leave voluntarily and just stop posting, it won't show you as banned. Or does it show a person as banned if he or she deletes her account?


----------



## oshagcj914

Poodle Lover said:


> I thought that if you leave voluntarily and just stop posting, it won't show you as banned. Or does it show a person as banned if he or she deletes her account?


On the Dane forum that I'm on, which is the same platform, if you want to delete your account, you show up as banned. If you just stop posting, it does not list you as banned. So if someone is listed as banned, they might have actually been banned or they might just have deleted their account.


----------



## Poodle Lover

oshagcj914 said:


> On the Dane forum that I'm on, which is the same platform, if you want to delete your account, you show up as banned. If you just stop posting, it does not list you as banned. So if someone is listed as banned, they might have actually been banned or they might just have deleted their account.


Thanks. Now I get it.


----------



## snow0160

I was on doodle forum and I deleted my account and it also looked like I was banned


----------



## lily cd re

Read the forum rules folks. 

Trulee is doing great. I don't have pictures though.


----------



## patk

to be fair,30,000 views for this thread means a lot of interest in photos and updates and it's easy to overlook an op profile update. pretty sure no one intended any harm. it's my understanding anyone with questions can pm poodleadm.


----------



## Myleen

Yeah, I came back here a few times looking for updates on Trulee. Shame can not see how she is doing and view updated photos. She was so darn cute you couldn't help but smile when you saw photos.

Thanks for the explanation/info as to why


----------

